# Northeast Fall Touareg Rally



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Northeast Fall Foliage Touareg Rally*
Columbus Day Weekend
October 8-10, 2004
in New Hampshire
(100 miles north of Boston)
(4 hours from mdjak’s house)
You do not have to be from the northeast to attend!!! Everyone is welcome. You just need a Touareg.
Email me for details if you're interested.
*For those of you who email me, you will receive the proposed details for the weekend via email. 
Once you receive the details, if you are going to come, you need to email me and tell me you're coming so we can get an accurate count.*
As of 10/1/04 @ 4:10 p.m. here are the confirmed attendees:
spockcat
bravocharlie
rinaic
meatster
suvw
4x4
suittman
mdjak
makbros
JeffFromMass
ChOp
PorkchopB
matthewsjl
Mount Washington, NH Saturday, October 9, 2004










_Modified by bravocharlie at 11:23 PM 10-10-2004_


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

i just received your email and i will be going!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_i just received your email and i will be going!


Please send me an email so I can keep track. Are you bringing the boyfriend or just spockcat? You can email me the answer.
Thanks.


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

I think there should be a pre-rally where we can get spockcat to do V1 hardwire installs!
Otherwise, I'd like to open up the betting pool on how many of us out-of state drivers get nabbed by the NH Staties on the way there and going home! With reduced odds on the MA drivers of course, seeing as how I think the NHSP must have MA plate recognition guns!


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (rinaic)*

For everyone who would be going up Route 3 (through Nashua) we could rally at my house and caravan up. Then we would only need one V1 to lead the parade.
I'm just south of the NH border, and it's a straight shot north through Nashua and Manchester until we get to the lakes region.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_For everyone who would be going up Route 3 (through Nashua) we could rally at my house and caravan up. Then we would only need on V1 to lead the parade.
I'm just south of the NH border, and it's a straight shot north through Nashua and Manchester until we get to the lakes region.









Breaker 1-9, looks like we got ourselves a convoy.


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

Bravo,
How far away do you live from where the man's face used to be on the mountain? Just curious because my parents took a trip up to Bangor, Maine a couple years ago for some big fair. Then they drove over to look at the face before it slid off.










_Modified by cgmb16 at 12:11 PM 5-3-2004_


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (cgmb16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cgmb16* »_Bravo,
How far away do you live from where the man's face used to be on the mountain? Just because my parents took a trip up to Bangor, Maine for some big fair. Then they drove over to look at the face before it slid off.

You're referring to the Old Man of the Mountain. He was located in Franconia Notch, one of our tentatively planned stops on Saturday (Columbus Day weekend). He's about 1.25 hour north of us.


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_For everyone who would be going up Route 3 (through Nashua) we could rally at my house and caravan up. Then we would only need one V1 to lead the parade. 

Problem is... which one would be the craziest to go first..... V1 or not.... I still like to have bait in front of me


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (sup44)*

Maybe we can borrow bravocharlie's license plates.
Put the front one on the front of the front T-Reg and the rear on the rear of the rear T-Reg, and hope those crazy NHSP don't pull a suicidal carve into the middle of our caravan.
My Touareg hasn't graced NH yet, but my plates are well documented up there! (D'oh, should've got updated reg!)


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (sup44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sup44* »_
Problem is... which one would be the craziest to go first..... V1 or not.... I still like to have bait in front of me









Maybe we should, ahem, challenge a group of Peppers to get there before us.


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_Maybe we should, ahem, challenge a group of Peppers to get there before us.









Brilliant... one albino vortex Guiness for you


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (sup44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sup44* »_
Problem is... which one would be the craziest to go first..... V1 or not.... I still like to have bait in front of me










i'll lead.... i'm about 0.5lbs lighter than all of you guys... see if any of u can catch up with me


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

FYI: I haven't found a place to book yet. Everyone I called is either booked (lots of weddings up there that weekend) or requires a 4 day minimum stay (Wolfeboro Inn). I left a few messages and I'm waiting for callbacks... 

Update: Booked the last room at a B&B. Supposedly TopSides B&B has rooms and only requires a 2 day min. stay. Their number is (603)569-3834.
Meat




_Modified by meatster at 2:39 PM 5-3-2004_


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*CAMPING ANYONE?*


_Quote, originally posted by *meatster* »_FYI: I haven't found a place to book yet. Everyone I called is either booked (lots of weddings up there that weekend) or requires a 4 day minimum stay (Wolfeboro Inn). 

From experience, I can say its going to be difficult. . . Even going as much as an hour in any direction could still pose some difficulties.
Anyone interested in a Touareg invasion of an NH (possibly ME) campground within reasonable distance? Could still be a 2-3 day minimum stay for the weekend, but at camping prices that's like an hour of driving in Sport mode!








We could definitely coordinate that, although it would be best to do so and try and book it early!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: CAMPING ANYONE? (rinaic)*

We have a number of campgrounds in the area too. They are listed on the website in my email to those who have asked.
If you're having problems find local accomodations, try Alton, Wakefield, Brookfield, Tuftonboro, Moultonborough, Meredith.
Those are all towns close by.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (meatster)*

Just made a res at The Lake Motel. Certainly not The Wolfeboro Inn, but on the lake and had availabilities, if you're having probs finding a place. Doesn't sound like we're going to be in the room too much anyway.
888-569-1110


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (meatster)*

so who else is going to the fall meet?? 
i think it might be funner if we all try to stay at the same lodge...
maybe we can arrange something with the local inn/lodge since we will have at least 8 couples going


_Modified by hotdaymnitzbao at 2:55 PM 5-3-2004_


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Anybody have connections that could get us a group rate and reserve a block of rooms? BC?
(I'll send my confirmation email this evening BC - but I'll be there.)


_Modified by 4x4s at 2:56 PM 5-3-2004_


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_we will have at least 8 couples going

My life is such that I have no guarantee that the lovely woman to whom I refer as my current girlfriend will still be at that time, but I'll wing it. Been there, done that. Made a reservation anyway. Plan to be there, and BC, consider this another confirmation.
(btw, she doesn't read this forum, nor would she be offended or surprised!)


_Modified by SUVW at 3:14 PM 5-3-2004_


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_
My life is such that I have no guarantee that the lovely woman to whom I refer as my current girlfriend will still be at that time, but I'll wing it. Been there, done that. Made a reservation anyway. Plan to be there, and BC, consider this another confirmation.
(btw, she doesn't read this forum, nor would she be offended or surprised!)

Please send email. That way I get your screen name, email address and real name.


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: CAMPING ANYONE? (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_We have a number of campgrounds in the area too. They are listed on the website in my email to those who have asked.

Sounds good to me. Starlit nights on a clear night in N.NE are the best!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: CAMPING ANYONE? (rinaic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rinaic* »_
Sounds good to me. Starlit nights on a clear night in N.NE are the best!

Yea, and by mid October, we should have sub freezing nights too!


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_
My life is such that I have no guarantee that the lovely woman to whom I refer as my current girlfriend will still be at that time, but I'll wing it. 


haha yeah me too!
so i made reservation for me and +1.... if by october i'm single, i figure i can bring one of my girlfriends.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_
haha yeah me too!
so i made reservation for me and +1.... if by october i'm single, i figure i can bring one of my girlfriends.

Or of course there's another option....


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*NO CAMPING FOR ME!*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_Yea, and by mid October, we should have sub freezing nights too!









LOL








Point taken. Anything 40+ is overnight game for me. Always wishful thinking







. Damn historical statistics and almanac predictions







!!!
Time to explore the indoors.


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_Just made a res at The Lake Motel. Certainly not The Wolfeboro Inn, but on the lake and had availabilities, if you're having probs finding a place. Doesn't sound like we're going to be in the room too much anyway.
888-569-1110 

Looks like the Lake Motel is the place to be








$121 per night court side
$131 per night lake side
$139 per night court side 2 full sz bed suite
$149 per night court side 1 king sz bed suite

Just made a reservation at the Lake Motel as well.... With a 2 week cancellation policy.... I am gambling that my wife may be up for the trip.. since it is our anniversary weekend.. I might be able to swing it....all depends on if the Doctor says we can travel at that time or not..








For those of you interested in the Wolfeboro Inn... The way around the 4 day minimum stay would be to purchase a Summer/Fall Lakeside Package.. 3 days and some other amenities makes it not such a hit on the wallet....
I was able to get a King Bed large suite with a full eat in kitchen at the Lake Motel for only $149 a night... so I opted for that.....














Here's to hoping the unborn child won't dislike the 6hr drive











_Modified by sup44 at 5:52 PM 5-3-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (sup44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sup44* »_














Here's to hoping the unborn child won't dislike the 6hr drive









Just be sure to turn on Hospitals in the POI menu for the ride up and back.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Just be sure to turn on Hospitals in the POI menu for the ride up and back.

No need. The hospital is literally less than 300 yards away from the Lake Motel!!!!


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

man i've been calling the lake motel for about 20 mins now....
and they just don't want to pick up the phone or something =/


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_man i've been calling the lake motel for about 20 mins now....
and they just don't want to pick up the phone or something =/

This is Wolfeboro; its slower here; a lot slower. Be patient, keep trying. They probably just went to the post office or something.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_Anybody have connections that could get us a group rate and reserve a block of rooms? BC?
(I'll send my confirmation email this evening BC - but I'll be there.)

_Modified by 4x4s at 2:56 PM 5-3-2004_

I have connections but unfortunately not for Columbus Day weekend. Sorry. The Lake Motel seems to be the best bet for affordability and availability. Someone posted a two week cancellation policy too. That's good considering everything will be booked in town that weekend.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_so who else is going to the fall meet?? 
i think it might be funner if we all try to stay at the same lodge...
maybe we can arrange something with the local inn/lodge since we will have at least 8 couples going

It may be difficult to all stay at the same place. Pick something quickly that is within your budget.


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_man i've been calling the lake motel for about 20 mins now....
and they just don't want to pick up the phone or something =/

I didn't call the 800 # i used the one from Brovocharlie's e-mail... The Lake Motel 603-569-1100.... 
The guy said he's been getting a lot of calls, but when I called there where still several available..... 


_Modified by sup44 at 5:56 PM 5-3-2004_


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (sup44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sup44* »_
The guy said he's been getting a lot of calls, but when I called there where still several available..... 

_Modified by sup44 at 5:56 PM 5-3-2004_

Hell, I think I was the first to call... I probably should have negotiated a group rate.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

o.k. a couple people have suggested that we include the cayenne boys.
I can make a similar post on the Cayenne board. Anybody have any thoughts on this?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

NO way.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (sup44)*

yeah i'm still calling and still answering machine. 
i left a message around 5:30 but never got a call back.
i'm gonna try something else.
i considered a couple of B&B but then i saw pictures of the interior and they remided me of my grandma's room in Long Island.... so I think i'll pass on the B&B and try the other motels.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_NO way.

o.k. that answers that.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_yeah i'm still calling and still answering machine. 
i left a message around 5:30 but never got a call back.
i'm gonna try something else.
i considered a couple of B&B but then i saw pictures of the interior and they remided me of my grandma's room in Long Island.... so I think i'll pass on the B&B and try the other motels.


The Lake Motel is a seasonal motel. Therefore, they may not be answering the phone all the time. I'm sure they'll call back.
I think the Meatster signed up for the 1-2-3 B&B. That's a nice place across the street from the Wolfeboro Inn.


----------



## suittman (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

BC - you got mail !! Joyce and I are coming


----------



## suittman (Nov 22, 2003)

*Just booked the Lake Motel --->*

The guy wanted to know what was going on, all of a sudden he's getting all these calls for that weekend..
He still has a few rooms (place has 35 rooms) 3 nite min (holiday weekend)


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

Not sure if the wife would be up for that. Have to work on it.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Just booked the Lake Motel ---> (suittman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *suittman* »_The guy wanted to know what was going on, all of a sudden he's getting all these calls for that weekend..
He still has a few rooms (place has 35 rooms) 3 nite min (holiday weekend)

he must be blocking my calls or something. why is he not returning my call or answering his phone when i call??!!??


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (spikeital)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spikeital* »_Not sure if the wife would be up for that. Have to work on it.









Have her call me.








The proposed itinerary I distributed by email (you were on the recipient list) outlined activities other than standing around with the laptop and vag com. It should be a good weekend for leaves, taking a few drives up into the White Mountains and over to the Maine coast. Plus, there are at least two if not three shopping opportunities.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

Yep just told her but she's not sure if she wants to go. UGGG! At least I have time to change her mind!!







We went camping Acadia National Park/Bar Harbor 2 years ago. What a long trip that was. 
She laughed. Laughing is a good sign. She didn't flatout say no. She also says she wants to climb Mount Washington not drive up it. Maybe I can leave her at the bottom and meet her up top!










_Modified by spikeital at 5:57 PM 5-3-2004_


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Just booked the Lake Motel ---> (hotdaymnitzbao)*

I just got through to the Lake Motel at 9:09 - he answered and I have a reservation. He said he has a few more rooms available. Call now!


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (SUVW)*

Just spoke to David at the Lake motel and booked three nights in a suite for 149 per. I can't wait. Here's to you, Bravo


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*

Excellent. He's a nice guy.


----------



## Makbros (Dec 26, 2003)

Booked at Lake motel too.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

Can't take 4x4 up on his caravan idea. Unlike Spock's wife, my wife would not be sitting in the passenger seat "egg"ing me on and shouting "Go-Go-Go" as the speedo topped out at 134. Instead, I'd be ...


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_Can't take 4x4 up on his caravan idea. Unlike Spock's wife, my wife would not be sitting in the passenger seat "egg"ing me on and shouting "Go-Go-Go" as the speedo topped out at 134. Instead, I'd be ...









Who wears the pants in that family?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*

Nah, I couldn't go that fast either - I have the V6 - remember








Seriously though, it would be cool to have a string of Touaregs driving together all the way through NH. Not a big deal, but if anyone is interested we could meet up for the last leg of the trip Friday.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_Nah, I couldn't go that fast either - I have the V6 - remember








Seriously though, it would be cool to have a string of Touaregs driving together all the way through NH. Not a big deal, but if anyone is interested we could meet up for the last leg of the trip Friday.

Perhaps we can get a police escort. That would solve the problem.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

Maybe its the Israeli in me talking, but I still think we can get a group rate.. 
Just basically threaten to all walk out..








Uri


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uriah* »_Maybe its the Israeli in me talking, but I still think we can get a group rate.. 
Just basically threaten to all walk out..








Uri

This is a small New England town (population 7,000). Those tactics may work in the city but not here. Remember, when you all leave, I have to live here.


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_Perhaps we can get a police escort. That would solve the problem.
















I think it would make it that much easier for them to bag each of us out of staters anytime we exceeded the limit by .5mph!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (rinaic)*

This NH Touareg blew through NY, CT, and MA at 90 mph. No problem thanks to my V1.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*

i guesss spock and i will be leading up front.....


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

Dont worry BC, Im kidding








Besides.. he quoted a reasonable rate (assuming the room is fine).
Uri


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_This NH Touareg blew through NY, CT, and MA at 90 mph. No problem thanks to my V1.









No doubt that a V1 isn't far down the list of $ hungry 'eggspenditures.
Hopefully moving further down the alphabet will help. Previous incidents were all under protection of top line F/R K40's.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

Well, I do 80-85 to work in MA every day, traffic willing, so I don't know if it's the V1 or not. Maybe MA plates help, or maybe the fact that they don't recognize rt. 3 as a 'real' highway (at least until the widening project is done this summer).
As a co-worker once said to me, a friggin UFO could land on rt.3 and it still wouldn't be mentioned on the traffic reports!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uriah* »_Dont worry BC, Im kidding








Besides.. he quoted a reasonable rate (assuming the room is fine).
Uri

Phew. I was worried there for a second.


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_Well, I do 80-85 to work in MA every day, traffic willing, so I don't know if it's the V1 or not. Maybe MA plates help, or maybe the fact that they don't recognize rt. 3 as a 'real' highway (at least until the widening project is done this summer).
As a co-worker once said to me, a friggin UFO could land on rt.3 and it still wouldn't be mentioned on the traffic reports!

I think the MASP take it easy at the upper fringes of 3 and 93, since they know you're about to enter the NH danger zone. Can't seem to remember anyone I know getting bagged in those areas.
(I lived out there for 6 years, many friends from S.NH)


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally - Up to Date Attendee List*

To see the up to date list of attendees please refer back to the original post in this thread.
In order to be on this list, you must email me (not IM) so I have your email address, real name, etc.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally - Up to Date Attendee List (bravocharlie)*

Who wears the pants? She does, who else? Who wears them in your family? When I meet your wife, I'll make the decision for myself.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

Last August, I believe I was the first Egg up Mt. Washington Auto Road. I can't wait for us to caravan up there. Twelve Eggs at the summit, what a site. I've never been there as late as October. I may have to wear longer shorts.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (mdjak)*

You'll need to bring winter clothes probably. I'm the treasurer of the Mount Washington Observatory so there will probably be a tour of the weather observatory if we're able to get up there (weather permitting).
http://www.mountwashington.org


----------



## suittman (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

That would be a nice "extra" if you can arrange it ...
BTW - Any chance of changing the "subaru" sponser on the Mt Washington page to VW ??


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (suittman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *suittman* »_BTW - Any chance of changing the "subaru" sponser on the Mt Washington page to VW ?? 

Subaru is a major sponsor of the Observatory's Weather Notebook syndicated radio program (heard on over 300 NPR and Armed Forces Radio stations).
http://www.weathernotebook.org/


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

i'm still calling and still getting the machine =/


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_i'm still calling and still getting the machine =/

I called this morning as well and got the machine. They are opening on Thursday for the season and are probably on the grounds getting ready. I'm going to stop by later and take some photos since so many are staying there. Be patient. I'll make sure he calls you back.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

yeah can u please tell him christina called and left several messages and is *patiently* waiting for them to call back.
i got one of my finals at 3 and will end around 6.... so it would be nice if he can call me before that.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*



bravocharlie said:


> I'm going to stop by later and take some photos since so many are staying there. QUOTE]
> Are you making a statement by saying that?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Lake Motel Photos*

Here are some photos of the Lake Motel. Nice but nothing real fancy.
From South Main Street








Off Water Rooms








Rooms with a View








View from Motel Property to Crescent Lake (beach & docks below)


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Lake Motel Photos (bravocharlie)*

looks beautiful.
and i just received a call from the guy from Lake Motel and looks like i'll be staying with everyone there!!! 
he says he still have a couple of rooms availbale and he'll try to group us together in the same area. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Lake Motel Room Availability Update*

I just spoke to the owner who also happens to be a client. He has plenty of rooms left; so call soon, they're filling up fast.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Lake Motel Room Availability Update (bravocharlie)*

BC, you working on commission for this place?


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Lake Motel Room Availability Update (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_BC, you working on commission for this place?









In fact, BC recommended The Wolfeboro Inn. This was my idea (or discovery). I am sure the only thing I'll get out of it is the realization that I won't be able to find a parking space because there are already sixteen Touaregs parked in front of my room.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Lake Motel Room Availability Update (SUVW)*

Not to worry - look at the huge yard on the way to the lake - pleanty of room to park!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## suittman (Nov 22, 2003)

*did you notice if he has a hose for car washing ??*

would be nice to clean up after the long drive !


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Lake Motel Room Availability Update (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_BC, you working on commission for this place?









Absolutely not. In my email, all I suggested was the Chamber of Commerce website and if you wanted the best place in town, the Wolfeboro Inn was it. Otherwise, you all are on your own to select what fits your budget.
Apparently, the trend started to the Lake Motel, which was fine, but I didn't want to recommend places and then have people not be pleased. I took photos this morning since so many are staying at the Lake Motel and the photos on their website weren't that great.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Lake Motel Room Availability Update (bravocharlie)*

I had heard that the Wolfeboro Inn was full, and saw others had gone to the Lake, so I went too. While waiting to get through, I was looking for other options.
hotels.com doesn't even know where Wolfeboro, NH is!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Lake Motel Room Availability Update (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_hotels.com doesn't even know where Wolfeboro, NH is!









Good!!!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Lake Motel Room Availability Update (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_In fact, BC recommended The Wolfeboro Inn. This was my idea (or discovery). I am sure the only thing I'll get out of it is the realization that I won't be able to find a parking space because there are already sixteen Touaregs parked in front of my room.

The real question is will you be able to find your offroad gray Touareg after I've switched license plates on them all overnight!








Half of the Touaregs in the lot will be offroad gray.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Lake Motel Room Availability Update (spockcat)*

C'mon Spock, you'll have to do better than that. As long as people have had their remote TSB's done, all they'll have to do is use their key fobs


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Lake Motel Room Availability Update (spockcat)*


_Quote »_The real question is will you be able to find your offroad gray Touareg after I've switched license plates on them all overnight! 

Just throw my plate on the one with the $6500 wheel/tire set, and all will be fine. I am sure I'll net a few miles on the positive side in the process.


_Modified by SUVW at 4:35 PM 5-4-2004_


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Lake Motel Room Availability Update (SUVW)*

i should have my wheel locks by october..... i'm not too worried


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Lake Motel Room Availability Update (hotdaymnitzbao)*

You won't have to worry about me stealing them. I might switch them with the less expensive 20s I just bought though. You won't notice. They look almost the same.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Lake Motel Room Availability Update (spockcat)*

*sigh*
spock i need to get a restraining order on you.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Lake Motel Room Availability Update (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_*sigh*
spock i need to get a restraining order on you.

The Lake Motel is located almost directly across the street from the Wolfeboro Police Department. It won't be a long walk for spockcat.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Lake Motel Room Availability Update (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
bravocharlie
Member
Offline 
1001 posts


Congrats on the fourth digit. May your Touareg reach a healthy six.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Lake Motel Room Availability Update (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_
Congrats on the fourth digit. May your Touareg reach a healthy six.

I'm never off line.








Thank you.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

I think the only downside is that its so far out on the calendar.. We need something sooner!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*

We are waiting for you Jersey guys to put together a shore weekend.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_We are waiting for you Jersey guys to put together a shore weekend.

No, we're waiting for the Jersey guys to head to NH for fall foliage. Haven't heard from many.
I've got lots of Springsteen


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

Would any of the non-city jersey folks please take up that challenge?
I'd host/organize a meet if I had the spot.
Im afraid my town cant even offer parking to 20 TRegs.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*

I think SUP44 was proposing early July in Belmar/Pt. Pleasant, but wanted help organizing. See the thread from our Sunday meet.
I would be there - I like the Jersey Shore.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

We really need to keep working on getting additional people to participate. My goal is to have at least 20 Touaregs show up in October. How about posting the appropriate parts of my email message at your VW dealership and see if we can drum up any more that way????
Any other ideas?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

Spock had posted an invite over on ClubTouareg. I added some links to our Sunday event thread, and this thread there. Hope it helps.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_We really need to keep working on getting additional people to participate. My goal is to have at least 20 Touaregs show up in October. How about posting the appropriate parts of my email message at your VW dealership and see if we can drum up any more that way????
Any other ideas?

As a point of interest, we've had inquiries about the event from Colorado and Indiana in the past 24 hours. Hope they come!!!


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_We really need to keep working on getting additional people to participate. My goal is to have at least 20 Touaregs show up in October. How about posting the appropriate parts of my email message at your VW dealership and see if we can drum up any more that way????
Any other ideas?

I think by then it surely won't be a problem getting twenty. Also the only place it's posted that I know of at ClubTouareg is in the Events page. I'll post it in general discussion and it'll get more eyes. But seriously, a dozen in 24 hours... that's pretty good five months prior.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (SUVW)*

How can anyone even suggest that BC gets a commission from the motel? Just because when I called the woman answered "Bravo's Brother here," doesn't mean a thing to me.








And why shoot so low as 20 Eggs. 
Hey, Science, get out East, and bring the fellas with you. And call Spalding, maybe he finally got the V10 he was promising.


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (mdjak)*

I would come, but it too far of a drive. Something along the lines of 11 hours. 
How about you guys relocate the rally to Michigan. We can have it in Aubrun Hills. I know a really big parking spot in front of VWOA. We might even get them to fix our issues.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (zyklon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zyklon* »_I would come, but it too far of a drive. Something along the lines of 11 hours. 
How about you guys relocate the rally to Michigan. We can have it in Aubrun Hills. I know a really big parking spot in front of VWOA. We might even get them to fix our issues.









I drove 4 hours each way for a 4 hour event last weekend. You can't drive 11 hours for a three day event? Wussy.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (zyklon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zyklon* »_How about you guys relocate the rally to Michigan.









How about an offroad rally on Mackinac Island?


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (SUVW)*

The UP (Upper Peninsula for non-michigans) is so far away! However, I would drive up there







.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (zyklon)*

So why don't you set up a mid-west Touareg event for yourself?


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (zyklon)*

I have a friend from Michigan, who is from southern NH. He makes the trip by car several times a year, and goes up through Canada and then back down. Much easier than cutting through the US. This rally is around 1.5 Hours north of his house.


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_So why don't you set up a mid-west Touareg event for yourself?

Not the same without spockcat, who is going to VAG the car and hook up all the cool stuff?


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uriah* »_Would any of the non-city jersey folks please take up that challenge?
I'd host/organize a meet if I had the spot.QUOTE]
From 4X4


4x4s said:


> I think SUP44 was proposing early July in Belmar/Pt. Pleasant, but wanted help organizing. See the thread from our Sunday meet.
> I would be there - I like the Jersey Shore.






4x4s said:


> There are plenty of spots at the Shore to Rally.... I just haven't had the time to research the spots yet..... I am willing to dish out some $$ and time, but might need another Vortex-er to help.... (mdjak didn't do it all alone.. He had Spockat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (sup44)*

You don't need to put on some full weekend, fancy event like the Fall Northeast meet is going to be in New Hampshire. Our afternoon in South Salem was done on two weeks notice and was a simple affair. I didn't make any formal announcement of it on Vortex because it was being held at a private home. But you could just name a time and place at some public park, bring some charcoal and hot dogs, and let everyone else bring a food dish and some drinks. Very low cost for a fun afternoon. You will probably end up with mainly local people though.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (rinaic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rinaic* »_I have a friend from Michigan, who is from southern NH. He makes the trip by car several times a year, and goes up through Canada and then back down. Much easier than cutting through the US. This rally is around 1.5 Hours north of his house.

So, you should be coming then.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

bump


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (4x4s)*

I was actually going to wait till tonight and then type...
"Northeast Road rally goes bump in the night"


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

A few more people have inquired, but no one has made reservations for lodging. We have a few people considered a drive east from either the midwest or the Rockies. I think one or two are coming from south of the Mason Dixon line.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

BC, I don't ever want to rush my very happy life by, but can you please speed up the calendar. Or maybe I have to ask Spock to VAG the calendar. I am getting antsy. I can't wait already.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_BC, I don't ever want to rush my very happy life by, but can you please speed up the calendar. Or maybe I have to ask Spock to VAG the calendar. I am getting antsy. I can't wait already.
















If sup44 and Uriah, and the other Jersey folks would set their Jersey shore outing up for the summer, as they have teased, we would at least have something to tide us over until fall.

















_Modified by 4x4s at 11:27 AM 5-10-2004_


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (4x4s)*

true, true. In fact, I've never been further south than Atlantic City. In Jersey, that is, So I'd love to take a spin down there. How about it, Uri, et al? Maybe I'll finally get to listen to Meat's subwoofer.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_BC, I don't ever want to rush my very happy life by, but can you please speed up the calendar. Or maybe I have to ask Spock to VAG the calendar. I am getting antsy. I can't wait already.
















I believe that the module in question is the "convenience". Change the 10 to a 6 and you should be all set. spockcat should know how to do that.


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_
If sup44 and Uriah, and the other Jersey folks would set their Jersey shore outing up for the summer, as they have teased, we would at least have something to tide us over until fall.
















_Modified by 4x4s at 11:27 AM 5-10-2004_

I'm still thinking of late June or early to mid July, but I figured, I didn't have to post or plan for a few more weeks..... as Spockat stated, the first get together was planned and communicated in less than 3 weeks... My plan is to keep it pretty small.... BBQ drinks and conversations at my marina.... that way if no one shows, i'd still have something to do







I figure 10 to 15 Tregs would be the limit the owner would agree to...... I'll start emailing interested parties in the next couple of weeks, starting with people that have contacted me already and the original 9 from the first NE Meet (the NE TReg Gathering founders







.....

_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_true, true. In fact, I've never been further south than Atlantic City. In Jersey, that is, So I'd love to take a spin down there. How about it, Uri, et al? Maybe I'll finally get to listen to Meat's subwoofer.

Point pleasant isn't passed AC... Infact it is a little over an hour closer..... exit 88 off the parkway... or exit 98 to 34 to 70 (this is the way I will recommend).... a mile of so from the well known Jenkenson's Pt Pleasant Peir and Tiki Bar..


_Modified by sup44 at 12:21 PM 5-10-2004_


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_A few more people have inquired, but no one has made reservations for lodging. . .

May have slowed down from the initial push, but lots of potential down the road from Touareg loyalists that haven't yet seen the Vortex or ClubTouareg posts... And those who will buy and become 'egg owners before then.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (SUVW)*

To quote SUVW, "Northeast Road rally goes bump in the night".
bump


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (4x4s)*

Bravo,
I sent you an e-mail last week - thanks for getting the information to me. I don't know if I'm going to need lodging because I have tons of family in and around Laconia, Belmont and Gilmanton, NH - plus I have friends in Connecticut as well.
My wife and I are seriously considering attending this event - especially because my time off request for the event in the CO Rockies in July may be in jeopardy.
We'll let you know!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_Bravo,
I sent you an e-mail last week - thanks for getting the information to me. I don't know if I'm going to need lodging because I have tons of family in and around Laconia, Belmont and Gilmanton, NH - plus I have friends in Connecticut as well.
My wife and I are seriously considering attending this event - especially because my time off request for the event in the CO Rockies in July may be in jeopardy.
We'll let you know!









Thanks. Please email me with your regular name, screen name, etc. when you've made your decision so I can add you to the list which can be found on the first page of this post at the top. I update it as people commit.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

Bump - from bottom of page 2


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_This NH Touareg blew through NY, CT, and MA at 90 mph. No problem thanks to my V1.









I'll be giving the V1 a personal test through MA, NH, and VT over the weekend








Update, my friend from Michigan (originally NH) could be getting a V6 Touareg soon... he has access to the VWOA rep specials and may pull the trigger on a used 'egg! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Will try to do some sales (aka let him test drive mine)
. . . I think I swayed a potential X5 buyer to the V8 side the other day too after I caught him circling my Touareg in a parking lot.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*

We need to get enough Touaregs to do something like this, so sign up folks!

_Quote, originally posted by *KevinC* »_












_Modified by 4x4s at 11:36 AM 5-17-2004_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_
My wife and I are seriously considering attending this event - especially because my time off request for the event in the CO Rockies in July may be in jeopardy.


Say it ain't so! Send me an email about this when you get a chance.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_We need to get enough Touaregs to do something like this,

38 vehicles in that photo if I counted correctly.
As of 5/17/04, we have 13 signed up.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*

that is the cutest thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_We need to get enough Touaregs to do something like this, so sign up folks!









 
Have scientists discovered what is causing these VW circles yet?


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_true, true. In fact, I've never been further south than Atlantic City. In Jersey, that is, So I'd love to take a spin down there. How about it, Uri, et al? Maybe I'll finally get to listen to Meat's subwoofer.

Ok.. havent responded in this thread for a while.. Let's make some sense of it all.. 
I have the Sub, Ipod and car kit.. Meat has the new grill, pepper roof rails, splashguards (and a few other trims, right?).
As for the Jersey outing, I've agreed to help organize it, but I need a location (Hoboken isnt big enough for all of us). As for dates, I've heard July 10th being kicked around but I will still be on my cruise







and wont be able to make it (or help arranging it).
17th is cool!








Uri



_Modified by Uriah at 2:06 PM 5-17-2004_


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

NEVERMIND!!! Stupid database server


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*






















Replying to an entirely different thread?


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

Actually, It sent me an error when I posted and it took my post, so I ended up posting twice which is why I nulled the 2nd one.


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (Uriah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uriah* »_

17th is cool!








Uri


I posted this on a different thread...

_Quote, originally posted by *sup44* »_
Cool.... Now you'll only be about an hour away from the NE Mid Summer TReg Rally







.... I've been talking with measter (jim) and looks like we are planning on July 10th or the 17th...... When it gets firmed up and closer to the date, I'm going to post or send out e-mails....

July 17th Sounds like a Plan.... now I just have to scope out a place... How many do you think we will need to accomidate ??? If only 10 to 15 show up.. that would be easy.. 



_Modified by sup44 at 6:21 PM 5-17-2004_


----------



## rpps (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

when its in nj ill go...sorry fellas


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (rpps)*

Supp44, Uriah, and Meatster are working on a NJ rally for July rpps. It's probably time that they started a seperate thread for that one, so folks don't get confused. (Some of us will be doing both the Summer NJ gig, and the Fall NH rally - but I think we can handle more than one thread!)


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_Supp44, Uriah, and Meatster are working on a NJ rally for July rpps. It's probably time that they started a seperate thread for that one, so folks don't get confused. (Some of us will be doing both the Summer NJ gig, and the Fall NH rally - but I think we can handle more than one thread!)


Defiantly.... sorry for the side step.... Keep a look out... the post won't be for a few more weeks..


----------



## LI Treg (Apr 18, 2004)

I made my reservations at the Lake Motel..... See you in October!


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (LI Treg)*

meat. are you and your wife taking both cars?


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_meat. are you and your wife taking both cars?

Why, are you concerned about a possible parking problem?


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (SUVW)*

lol!
if they bring both touaregs then we'll have 15!!!


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_meat. are you and your wife taking both cars?

Well, I'll try but I don't think my wife is gonna go for it







Although she drove straight up to Maine once while I slept my butt off, she swore she'd never do it again. Maybe she'll reconsider since she'd be driving her comfy, new egg instead of a cabrio...

Meat


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (meatster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meatster* »_Current VWs: '04 Touareg V8, '04 Touareg V6
Past VWs: 03 20AE GTI, 99 Jetta GL - wifey, 95 Golf City, 88 Jetta, 87 Cabrio - wifey, 85 Cabrio - wifey, 82 Rabbit diesel, 74 Super Beetle, 74 Super Beetle - yes, I had 2 of them. They make great pizza delivery cars;-)

One more and you'll qualify for a free oil change (labor not included) and mat rotation.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

Bump, from pg 3


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (meatster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meatster* »_
Well, I'll try but I don't think my wife is gonna go for it







Although she drove straight up to Maine once while I slept my butt off, she swore she'd never do it again. Maybe she'll reconsider since she'd be driving her comfy, new egg instead of a cabrio...

Meat

Don't you have some friends that can drive one and you drive the other? The more the better.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

Leweyb not coming to the meet?


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

I am seriously tink'n bout it mahn...lol
I love the climbing up there, theres likely some snow on the summit in the fall, probably bring my little brother. Film







at 11


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

think the list needs to be updated.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Good idea Christina. BC, how about posting a list here of everyone who said they are coming?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Good idea Christina. BC, how about posting a list here of everyone who said they are coming?

Its on the first page, first post. I continue to update it as people sign up. The list is ALWAYS current.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_Its on the first page, first post. I continue to update it as people sign up. The list is ALWAYS current.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Good idea Christina. BC, how about posting a list here of everyone who said they are coming?

I just received confirmation that TREGinginCO is coming to the event!!! All the way from Colorado.
How about a Colorado caravan contingent?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_I just received confirmation that TREGinginCO is coming to the event!!! All the way from Colorado.
How about a Colorado caravan contingent?

If no other Colorado people come, maybe some other members along the way would like to join up with him and caravan to the event.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

Wow.. All the way from CO!!!
This is gonna be big!


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_I just received confirmation that TREGinginCO is coming to the event!!! All the way from Colorado.
How about a Colorado caravan contingent?

They could be met by mishref and others on the way.
I made arrangements today to eliminate work on the 7th so I'll be in the So.NH or Boston area with plenty of time to meet any northbound contingent coming from points South.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

another possible idea is those coming from NYC area or further south can meet up somewhere and caravan up to NH togehter.
think we should exchange cell #s before the actual event?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

I'm just south of the NH border, and right at the intersection of I495 and US3. From my place to Wolfsboro is just under 2hr's, and a natural route to take. North on US3, connect to NH28 in Manchester.
I offered before, and offer again to meet here to caravan up to NH. Snacks and refreshements before the last leg of the trip.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_I'm just south of the NH border, and right at the intersection of I495 and US3. From my place to Wolfsboro is just under 2hr's, and a natural route to take. North on US3, connect to NH28 in Manchester.
I offered before, and offer again to meet here to caravan up to NH. Snacks and refreshements before the last leg of the trip.
















yo. its Wolfeboro not Wolfsboro.


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Yo Christina. I'll be coming up from DC and will be passing through NYC, I'll join up on a caravan if there is one.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

we can meet up at 4x4s
i mapquest'd wolfeboro before i left.
it told me to take the back roads. :rollseyes:
juaser: i'll caravan up too. i just need to konw where to meet up.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_we can meet up at 4x4s
i mapquest'd wolfeboro before i left.
it told me to take the back roads. :rollseyes:
juaser: i'll caravan up too. i just need to konw where to meet up.

As we get closer to the date, I will email all participants a detailed package that will include directions, etc. Don't get your panties in a wad yet.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

Who need's directions? We'll follow Christina who will punch it in on her nav and take us on the scenic route on all the backroads. Expect us by Thanksgiving.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*

lol.
my nav hates me.
LOL


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Chrisitna. I'm planning on being in NYC proper before I start heading up. Give me a place to meet up, becuase I have no idea where you are in relation to where I am. 
4x4 gonna meet up too? or is that something different?
WHO ELSE WANTS TO CARAVAN.
Christina, we can use your radar detector and SPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (Juaser)*

lol.
i got a ticket for 89 on a 65 a week before i left the states.
are you sure you wanna trust me and my V1? 
lol.
i'm about 150miles north of NYC. and i have no idea where NH is. LOL
4x4 is closer to NH than either of us. we can drive to his place and meet up with him.
either way. october is still 4 months away. let's decide as we approach October.
lol
anyone getting as excited about the fall rally as us?


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Its a deal, e-mail me as it gets closer. We'll SPEEEEED up to 4X4's place and then high tail it over to N.H. Sound good?
ANYBODY ELSE IS WELCOME TO COME HAUL ASS TO N.H.



_Modified by Juaser at 11:55 PM 6-2-2004_


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (Juaser)*

**bump** 
from the bottom of page 2.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (Juaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Juaser* »_Chrisitna. I'm planning on being in NYC proper before I start heading up. Give me a place to meet up, becuase I have no idea where you are in relation to where I am. 
4x4 gonna meet up too? or is that something different?
WHO ELSE WANTS TO CARAVAN.
Christina, we can use your radar detector and SPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED.


The only practical rendezvous for you two would be if Jauser takes I-87 north from NYC and you guys hook up at I-90 and go east.
If you're not into taking that route, and go through Connecticut, stay in touch...


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (SUVW)*

oohhh.
you can drop by troy and meet up at my place then.
troy is about 15 miles away from where I87 & I90 meets.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
As we get closer to the date, I will email all participants a detailed package that will include directions, etc. Don't get your panties in a wad yet.

Don't forget my spending money, Charlie. Traveler's checks, cash, your Visa card, whatever, I'm not that picky


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_
The only practical rendezvous for you two would be if Jauser takes I-87 north from NYC and you guys hook up at I-90 and go east.
If you're not into taking that route, and go through Connecticut, stay in touch...

Jauser would be going way out of his way to meet in Troy (but he may think it's worth it, to meet up with Chritina







).
If Chritana heads east on 90, and Jauser cut's through Conneticut on 84, they can meet at the rest area on the Mass Pike (I90) between Sturbridge and Auburn. (I84 intersects with I90 at Sturbridge.)
From there, continue east on I90 to get to I495 north. I495 intersects with US3 at Chelmsford, about a mile from my house. From there, after snacks and refreshments (














), we all head north on 3 to NH. 1 1/2 to 2 hours from here to BC's.
Everyone coming through this way is welcome, we just need to coordinate the right meeting time so we can still make it to BC's at a reasonable hour.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_...we just need to coordinate the right meeting time so we can still make it to BC's at a reasonable hour.

I would recommend arriving Wolfeboro no later than 5 p.m. so you can check in, and have dinner here. For those that arrive earlier....excellent.
VAG-Com time, mod time, etc.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

Sounds like quite an idea to meet up and make most of the ride together.. 








Im game.. assuming you all accept that the speed limit is more of a guildeline than a real limit..


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_

If Chritana heads east on 90, and Jauser cut's through Conneticut on 84, they can meet at the rest area on the Mass Pike (I90) between Sturbridge and Auburn. (I84 intersects with I90 at Sturbridge.)
From there, continue east on I90 to get to I495 north. I495 intersects with US3 at Chelmsford, about a mile from my house. From there, after snacks and refreshments (














), we all head north on 3 to NH. 1 1/2 to 2 hours from here to BC's.
Everyone coming through this way is welcome, we just need to coordinate the right meeting time so we can still make it to BC's at a reasonable hour.

sounds like a plan!
OOOHHHHH. i'm sssooo excited!


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

YO. I'm not driving to Troy, its too far out of the way. We can meet up somehwere thats equadistant for both of us, what do you say? 
I'm all for it 4x4; I'll meet up too. Hopefully Chris and I ( and Uriah? You close boss?) will be SPEEEDING to your place.

WAIT. I just read the above post again, becuase I am such an observant human being. The rest stop sounds tight too. Whatevers down.


_Modified by Juaser at 12:42 AM 6-7-2004_


----------



## suittman (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Convoy*

We will probably convoy up with group from NYC area (we are in North NJ) Depends upon time and work that week...
Joyce and I have been to many TT gtg's and convoys are a fun way to get there...


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (Juaser)*

lol.
looks like we're meeting at the rest stop then.








mdjak, you shoud join them!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uriah* »_Im game.. assuming you all accept that the speed limit is more of a guildeline than a real limit..









Yes, but for effect the convoy should stick tightly together in one lane. Person in front MUST have a camera too.
The I-90 eastbound rest area just east of the Sturbrigde exit would be a good place to meet up for many.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Yes, but for effect the convoy should stick tightly together in one lane. Person in front MUST have a camera too.

And, the person in the front must be able and willing to use their "flash to pass" xenon mod" lights to keep people out of the way.


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Yes, but for effect the convoy should stick tightly together in one lane. Person in front MUST have a camera too.

Definitely! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote »_
The I-90 eastbound rest area just east of the Sturbrigde exit would be a good place to meet up for many.

Its the Charlton Rest Area.


_Modified by rinaic at 7:39 PM 6-7-2004_


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (rinaic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rinaic* »_
Its the Charleston Rest Area.

would be nice if we can get the coordinates of that rest area so we can all figure out what time we need to leave home to get there.
but then again. we're still in June








think we're getting a little too anxious here


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

No we're not. Lets get those coordinates! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Juaser)*

Lat: 42.1399536 Lon: -72.0254669


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Those maps suck.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

Better?

























_Modified by spockcat at 5:48 PM 6-7-2004_


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_ Better?

You da man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

Do we need an aerial view also in case you ant to fly in?


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Convoy (suittman)*

5 mile range 2 way radios or 2.4 ghz color monitors with sound would do nicley for the convoy..
.. I use the 2 ways on convoys and snowboard trips, but I just got this.. battery powered color baby monitor 








for the upcoming baby and thought It would be fun to put the camera in Christina's TReg and watch her drive in the lead all the way to our destination







....


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Convoy (sup44)*

Cell phones are good too. They have GREAT distance abilities.
thats a pretty fancy baby monitor.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Convoy (Juaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Juaser* »_Cell phones are good too. They have GREAT distance abilities.
thats a pretty fancy baby monitor. 

You remember what he installed into his car don't you? 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1308414 
The man doesn't even have children yet and he has already staked out his baby monitor!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Not for aviation. This one would be better. I marked "rest stop" on the map to show the junction of I-84 & I-90


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Convoy (spockcat)*

Oh crap, this is the guy with all the mods?
Thats some forward planning.
Whats up with the dick measuring contest with the aviation maps?








Nobody's flying there.....right?



_Modified by Juaser at 10:13 PM 6-7-2004_


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Convoy (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
You remember what he installed into his car don't you? 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1308414 
The man doesn't even have children yet and he has already staked out his baby monitor!









LOL... gadgets.... just love em !!!!! I'm hoping to run accross or invent a baby butt washer














P.S. I didn't stalk out the baby monitor.. i bought it ! works great... even has night cam feature in B/W.... 


_Modified by sup44 at 12:01 AM 6-8-2004_


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Convoy (Juaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Juaser* »_Cell phones are good too. They have GREAT distance abilities.
thats a pretty fancy baby monitor. 

Nahhh.. IMO.. cell phone suck for the convoys..... Last convoy I took to OTB, NC we used the 2 ways, it was much more fun and practical (not that practical is my goal then the Cells.... felt more like we where riding with 10 people rather than just the few in my car..... maybe if everyone had the Nextel 2way functions that would be fun...I am a AT&T user myself


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Convoy (sup44)*

I said staked, not stalked.


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Convoy (sup44)*

AT&T all the way.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Convoy (Juaser)*

walkie Talkies. Which ones should we buy?


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Convoy (Juaser)*

lol.
t-mobile anyone?
it works great in the city (NYC) but very $hitty in VT and some parts of CT.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Convoy (spockcat)*

oooOOOOooooo
what about CB radios?
then we can talk to all the truck drivers!


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Convoy (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I said staked, not stalked.

my mistake..(staked still seems a bit off to me.
Main Entry: 2stake
Function: transitive verb
Inflected Form(s): staked; stak·ing
1 : to mark the limits of by or as if by stakes
2 : to tether to a stake
3 : BET, WAGER
4 : to fasten up or support (as plants) with stakes
5 : to back financially
6 : GRUBSTAKE

. I guess my momma dinnit school me much anglish when i were a youngin).... All, forgive the following quick topic deviation...
Spock did you ever get the blaupunkt I sold you to work and produce video on your NAV ?? ...Just to keep things on topic.... think you'll have it all done by the Fall Rally ?


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Convoy (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_walkie Talkies. Which ones should we buy?

Most FRS/GMRS (Family Radio Service/General Mobil Radio Service) radios would work well.... I have a couple Memorex MK1995 http://www.epinions.com/Memorex_MK1995_624532
Key feature of the GMRS is the main channel being above the FRS range and with a sub channel.... there are several cheaper models that are 2 mile range which may only offer the FRS range, but may not offer the sub channel, which comes in very handy when you don't want random listening in or disrupting conversation....
Key point is to all have preferably GMRS capable radios with 5 mile range (because in my expeirence the 5 mile is really like a clear 2 mile and the 2 mile is more like a clear 3/4 mile) ... CBs would be great but cumbersome and not mobile enough... IMO



_Modified by sup44 at 12:49 AM 6-8-2004_


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Convoy (sup44)*

Morse code with the flashers and brake lights is the way to go.





























I guess my Motorola talkabouts could do the job... Although by the time the rally hits, the convoy may exceed the 2mile range


----------



## suittman (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Convoy (rinaic)*

We have 2 of the 5 mile radios (and 2 extra 2 mile)..

We could take up the rear of convoy with the 5 mile ones.... So I should be able to reach the lead car, assuming they have 5 mile radio also..
Used these on lots of convoys (one with 130 cars !!) 
Helps keep the trip fun !! But also helps if someone is having a problem or need to make a "potty stop"








We also have a V1 Radar detector.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Convoy (suittman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *suittman* »_We have 2 of the 5 mile radios (and 2 extra 2 mile)..

We could take up the rear of convoy with the 5 mile ones.... So I should be able to reach the lead car, assuming they have 5 mile radio also..
Used these on lots of convoys (one with 130 cars !!) 
Helps keep the trip fun !! But also helps if someone is having a problem or need to make a "potty stop"








We also have a V1 Radar detector.

This really sounds like the way to go. You cannot depend on cell phone service in New England. Plus you have to know the numbers and can only speak to one person at a time. Cell phones should be backup or for longer distance communications.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Convoy (spockcat)*

With driver skill and a little coordination, you guys could do the soup can and string setup. I'm sure it would work in series.
I understand the Campbell's Soup cans work best.


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Convoy (bravocharlie)*

Things go bump in the night.
We could borrow communications from the bikers... Plus could be valuable info once up in the lakes region!










_Modified by rinaic at 12:22 AM 6-9-2004_


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Convoy (rinaic)*

it's missing one signal that i need
"lalalalalala. ok i'm just doing weird arm movements to fake you guys out"


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Convoy (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_it's missing one signal that i need
"lalalalalala. ok i'm just doing weird arm movements to fake you guys out"

I bet the guys from NJ would think that you're flipping them off. You could get shot.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Convoy (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
I bet the guys from NJ would think that you're flipping them off. You could get shot.









Probably. At the very least we'll pull up in front of you and slam our brakes









Meat


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Convoy (meatster)*

as long as you do'nt call me a punk then i'm happy.


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*SOCAL Touareg Rally*

Hey, the SoCal guys have as many as us, congratulations to them!

But, we need to do some heavier recruiting show New England as the center of the North American Touareg Universe!!!
BC we need some fliers and a guerrila campaign to put them on sighted Touaregs throughout the land, and hidden in new models at dealerships








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## suittman (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: SOCAL Touareg Rally (rinaic)*

Been my experience that most people dont comit till about a month or so before an overnite gtg...
I'm sure after the summer, there will be many more NEW owners and old owners who will join us..
Just need to keep bumping this topic to the first page


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: SOCAL Touareg Rally (suittman)*

Well, the Egg is shod with new gumballs all around. New Stepper motor. New trailer hitch. Half an alignment so far.
Just waiting on spock to signal me the keyless start is ready.
Chrome grill all shiny.
Phaeton emergency brake pedal in place.
Dash cover a-poppin.
Dead pedal down and dirty.
Leather fed with Bentley "Hide Food."
I'm rarin to go, Bravo, me boy.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*NH Touareg Rally*

Leweyb stilll hasn't confirmed his attendance eh?
come on. i know you want to play with spock's keyless start button... LOL


_Modified by hotdaymnitzbao at 11:59 AM 6-12-2004_


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: NH Touareg Rally (hotdaymnitzbao)*

And mine too. And we all can't wait to push your button, Christina


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

Bump for theswami. I wanna see those colors in person!


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: SOCAL Touareg Rally (rinaic)*

Lifted from the SoCal thread:

_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_With months of planning. I threw ours together in less than a month so we could have it before Christina left for Asia. 
We will kick your left coast butts in October!







(note to BC, we better get SUVW's advertising agency to drum up some more participants to back up my big mouth)
















More, more, more!


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: NH Touareg Rally (hotdaymnitzbao)*

It wasnt Jims button I wanted to test, but alas (now how often do you get to say alas)... I am too old, too fat AND bald. And it appears that I could be away that weekend now, but we'll see as we get closer.
Doesnt anyone want to fiddle with my touchscreen nav?


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: NH Touareg Rally (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_
Doesnt anyone want to fiddle with my touchscreen nav?

i bet it's all unused and dusty.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: NH Touareg Rally (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_i bet it's all unused and dusty.























No, I've heard he fiddles with it himself.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: NH Touareg Rally (spockcat)*

i was at a bar one time and a drunk dood told me if you do'nt use it for a while, it turns green and moldy.... and he was trying real hard all night to get me to ... clean it for him.


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Convoy (suittman)*

Here's a couple deals on Good 2 way radios.... $36 and $54 per pair
http://www.compgeeks.com/detai...710-r

















http://www.compgeeks.com/detai...950-r
I buy from Compgeeks often.... Good internet company !


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Convoy (sup44)*

Both refurbished. Are they any good? What is the normal price new?


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Convoy (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Both refurbished. Are they any good? What is the normal price new?

IMO- Referb is better. I buy many things refurb. The product goes through a much more stringent quality control the second time around.
The first one T5710 goes for $49 - $89 (new) http://www.starbatteries.com/test.html... reviews aren't on epinions, but could probably be found using google.... Motorola Talk abouts in general have good reviews.
The second typically goes for $66 -$100 (new) and has very favorable reviews.
http://www.epinions.com/pr-Mot...Radio


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Convoy (sup44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sup44* »_IMO- Referb is better. I buy many things refurb. The product goes through a much more stringent quality control the second time around.


Ditto on that, especially when they offer a decent refurb warranty.
I wonder if they actually refurb those low miles Touaregs for sale on e-bay... The ones that have been taken back? Not sure I'd want to take my chances with one of those!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Convoy (rinaic)*

BUMP

The Southern California TREG group is throwing down the gauntlet for attendance of a rally. 
C'mon people - let's make the Northeast rally the biggest.
(there's nothing wrong with a little friendly competition right?







)


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Convoy (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_BUMP
The Southern California TREG group is throwing down the gauntlet for attendance of a rally. 
C'mon people - let's make the Northeast rally the biggest.
(there's nothing wrong with a little friendly competition right?







) 

Competition, friendly. I think not!








Lets go you lurkers, I know you're out there... just saying to yourself "I'll sign up later", "I don't want to commit this far in advance", "I'll decide the week of the rally" etc, etc, etc...
I know that both here at at ClubTouareg there are New Englanders that haven't signed up.

*BC, we need a flyer!*
Then jrdlr, riverbankvw, Corradodrvrfnd, garym125, mr.vw, and any other dealer around can present it to all buyers of Touaregs between now and then.
... they could even quit selling at invoice and provide local accomodations for the weekend as incentive instead!










_Modified by rinaic at 10:11 PM 6-20-2004_


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Convoy (rinaic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rinaic* »_
Competition, friendly. I think not!








Lets go you lurkers, I know you're out there... just saying to yourself "I'll sign up later", "I don't want to commit this far in advance", "I'll decide the week of the rally" etc, etc, etc...
I know that both here at at ClubTouareg there are New Englanders that haven't signed up.

*BC, we need a flyer!*
Then jrdlr, riverbankvw, Corradodrvrfnd, garym125, and any other dealer around can present it to all buyers of Touaregs between now and then.
... they could even quit selling at invoice and provide local accomodations for the weekend as incentive instead!









People who are interested should email me directly. Once I receive their inquiry, I email them the full details along with photos of the venue, etc. If you want a copy, all you have to do is email me.
Remember, the list of current confirmed particpants is always updated on the first page, first post of this thread. The list is always current.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Convoy (sup44)*

FYI, Costco has a 4 pack that consists of 2 Mototola T5000's with 2 nicad batteries, dual charger and belt clips along with 2 T4500's with 6 AAA batteries and belt clips for $59.99

Meat


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Convoy (meatster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meatster* »_FYI, Costco has a 4 pack that consists of 2 Mototola T5000's with 2 nicad batteries, dual charger and belt clips along with 2 T4500's with 6 AAA batteries and belt clips for $59.99

Meat

You can get them at amazon.com too.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

We may have some competition on the streets of Wolfeboro this fall.
Ferrari 575M Maranello
515 hp, V12
0-62 in 4.2 seconds
$250,000








But it doesn't have air suspension, all wheel drive, six CD changer, compass display, collapsable spare, fold down rear seat, ski sack, rear sun shades, sunroof, fold in mirrors, heated seats, NAV, and the damn flashlight.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

All we have to do is wait until it snows and he won't be anywhere to be found.


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

It looks like a $250k Touareg parking spot to me


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Convoy (rinaic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rinaic* »_

*BC, we need a flyer!*


that's a great idea.
i'm gonna ask my ex bf to see if he wants to make a flyer for us.


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Convoy (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_
that's a great idea.

Thanks Christina


----------



## twowheel (Jun 20, 2004)

*NE Rally grows by one...*

Count me in for the NE Rally!
Would sure love to have an off road session though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











_Modified by twowheel at 2:41 AM 6-21-2004_


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: NE Rally grows by one... (twowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twowheel* »_Count me in for the NE Rally!
Would sure love to have an off road session though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Please read the first post in this thread.
Email me with the information.
Thanks.


----------



## wineman (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Convoy (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_BUMP

The Southern California TREG group is throwing down the gauntlet for attendance of a rally. 
C'mon people - let's make the Northeast rally the biggest.
(there's nothing wrong with a little friendly competition right?







) 
. 

TREGinginCO
Isn't So. Cal a little closer to Colorado than the Great Northeast. Your invited to our Rally along with any other mountain men you can find to come out West ......
The gauntlet throwdown touch was nice ..


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Convoy (wineman)*

hey!!!!! stop trying to steal our guys!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_We may have some competition on the streets of Wolfeboro this fall.
Ferrari 575M Maranello
515 hp, V12
0-62 in 4.2 seconds
$250,000









A friend of mine just emailed and said:
Ferrari 575M Maranello.....$250,000
....driving through downtown Wolfeboro at 5 m.p.h. .... priceless.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
A friend of mine just emailed and said:
Ferrari 575M Maranello.....$250,000
....driving through downtown Wolfeboro at 5 m.p.h. .... priceless.












































See, I can't even copy a post of a picture.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (mdjak)*









Stolen from 4x4s post:


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spockcat)*

How quickly people on this forum turn. I feel like I'm being attacked by rabid dogs. But that's okay. I have pretty thick skin and I can take the heat, unlike others. 








Actually I will succeed tonight. I would have done it today but I forgot the flash card from my camera. And I was going to try the other day with the pics I took of the trim between the windows, but I shot in RAW format and the pictures were 36 mb each. Thought that was a bit large.


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_I would have done it today but I forgot the flash card from my camera. And I was going to try the other day with the pics I took of the trim between the windows, but I shot in RAW format and the pictures were 36 mb each. Thought that was a bit large.


----------



## wineman (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Convoy (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_hey!!!!! stop trying to steal our guys!









Steal your guys !!! Just how many guy's do you need in that Harem of your's !!


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Convoy (wineman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wineman* »_
Steal your guys !!! Just how many guy's do you need in that Harem of your's !!























lol. as many as we can get.


----------



## twowheel (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: NE Rally grows by one... (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
Please read the first post in this thread.
Email me with the information.
Thanks.


Already did a few weeks ago. You sent me all the info. Thanks!
I usually post over at Club Touareg. Just began browsing over here.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: NE Rally grows by one... (twowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twowheel* »_

Already did a few weeks ago. You sent me all the info. Thanks!
I usually post over at Club Touareg. Just began browsing over here.

o.k. good. But, if you're coming to the rally, please email me your real name, email address and where you're staying.


----------



## twowheel (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: NE Rally grows by one... (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
o.k. good. But, if you're coming to the rally, please email me your real name, email address and where you're staying.

Already did that as well. (Except for the place to stay as I may be staying at a friends house. Not sure yet.)
Look on your list for twowheel at comcast.net. If you don't have it, I'd be happy to send you another email.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: NE Rally grows by one... (twowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twowheel* »_
Already did that as well. (Except for the place to stay as I may be staying at a friends house. Not sure yet.)
Look on your list for twowheel at comcast.net. If you don't have it, I'd be happy to send you another email.


I don't have it. Sorry. Please resend. Once I receive it, I'll list your name on the first page of confirmed participants.
Thanks.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

bump from the middle of page 3.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

BUMP.....

as the competition with the So. Cal rally continues!!!


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_bump from the middle of page 3.

Ditto.








I've been gone a week, and no real progress... well BC did add twowheel, but that's it!
New England Touareg owners must just too uppity to come out in force, what a shame!


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (rinaic)*

Three months til the GTG - plenty of time to get more folks involved.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

bump from the middle of page 2


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

Given the increase in discussion of old topics (flashlights, floor mats, etc.) ther must be a bunch of new folks joining in here.
So, bump this so they all sign up!


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*

and the center console and going badgeless! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_*Northeast Fall Foliage Touareg Rally*
Columbus Day Weekend
October 8-10, 2004
in New Hampshire
(100 miles north of Boston)
(4 hours from mdjak’s house)
You do not have to be from the northeast to attend!!! Everyone is welcome. You just need a Touareg.
Email me for details if you're interested.
*For those of you who email me, you will receive the proposed details for the weekend via email. 
Once you receive the details, if you are going to come, you need to email me and tell me you're coming so we can get an accurate count.*
As of 6/22/04 @ 2:34 p.m. here are the confirmed attendees:
spockcat
bravocharlie
hotdaymnitzbao
rinaic
uriah
meatster
sup44
suvw
4x4
suittman
mdjak
makbros
juasar
li treg
TREGinginCO
twowheel

It looks like we stalled at 16 participants. That could mean one of the following:
1. mdjak has enough red paint for everyone's brake calipers
2. spockcat can vag everyone within the first half hour
3. it will take only two NH state troopers to ticket the 16 of us for 80 in a 55
4. the mt. washington auto road will have to stay open an extra week because we certainly aren't going to finish out their year financially.
5. meatster will be able to drill everyone's panels by the end of the first day
6. spockcat will be able do to all the installs by sunset
7. christina will have time to find more than one boyfriend for the weekend since she'll be bored by the end of day #1
8. TREGinginCO will wonder why the heck he drove all that way
9. the police escort i've arranged at the NH state line will have to be cancelled due to a lack "critical mass" of touaregs
10. the local ferrari will only need 2 seconds to pass all 16 touaregs

_Modified by bravocharlie at 10:22 PM 7-6-2004_


_Modified by bravocharlie at 10:22 PM 7-6-2004_


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

I've ordered more of the red dye from the Amazon as per your instructions. I'm ready for all comers.


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (mdjak)*

My ticket will be 100 in a 55


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (Juaser)*

here's a stupid thought --- do you realize with 16 TOUAREGs on this scene, that equates to more than 80-thousand pounds of Volkswagen cruising through New England. (Can you tell there's not a lot going on at work tonight)?
I haven't been on a cross country trip since 1986..... I'm pumped! Even Mrs. TREGinginCO is excited about this trip.
At the rate I'm racking up miles, I'm on track to put 35k miles on my 'T' in the first year. That's a record!


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_

7. christina will have time to find more than one boyfriend for the weekend since 


i still need a +1 (or 2?)


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Christina, You already know I'm the complete package, especially with my new found ability to post pics.
Leweyb is an old fart who scores drugs in Nassau and resells them in Suffolk. Stay away, stay far away.
Foretold is forewarned.
Now, Lewey, where's my keyfob cover?


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_...do you realize with 16 TOUAREGs on this scene, that equates to more than 80-thousand pounds of Volkswagen cruising through New England...

Yah...better schedule ahead to make sure that the town has adequate supplies of go-juice for the gassers. That sucking noise you'll hear won't be Spockcat's turbos, it'll be the dino juice being pulled up out of the ground by all those engines running.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (leebo)*

Unfortunately, I will be staying at at Race Point Light that weekendhttp://www.racepointlighthouse.net/, so I won't be able to go. Too bad, because I love the White Mountains, espcially in the fall.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (jmj)*

Quote from the website: All you need to pack is your bed linens, towels, food and drinking water for your stay.



Like, wow, seems like a cool place to stay. Just bring plenty of water to drink. Sorry, but diff'rent strokes. I prefer the Waldorf Motel by the Lake by BC's place.
Now that I re-read your post, I agree with you, "Unfortunately" you will be staying at the lighthouse.
Be sure to cast a light to guide us to Bc's place.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (jmj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmj* »_Unfortunately, I will be staying at at Race Point Light that weekendhttp://www.racepointlighthouse.net/, so I won't be able to go. Too bad, because I love the White Mountains, espcially in the fall. 

You obviously have your priorities screwed up.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
You obviously have your priorities screwed up.










If you think that's bad, I'm going hiking in Arizona in a couple of weeks! No beer *or* bed linens.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_Christina, You already know I'm the complete package, especially with my new found ability to post pics.
Leweyb is an old fart who scores drugs in Nassau and resells them in Suffolk. Stay away, stay far away.
Foretold is forewarned.
Now, Lewey, where's my keyfob cover?

Somewhere in this house, my wife let my son play with it, thats not a good thing....i'll look when i get a minute ...in the huge rubbermaid totes that house all his toys, its probably there, with every cellphone and pda I've ever owned.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_
Somewhere in this house, my wife let my son play with it, thats not a good thing....

drugs??!!??


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (hotdaymnitzbao)*

no, not drugs. a keyfob cover. I was joking about drugs. He told me he scores drugs in nassau, meaning he's a pharmacist. (I think)


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (mdjak)*

no man. he sells pools and hot tubs to gay couples.
i think he was serious about smuggling drugs


----------



## BlueNJ.:R32 (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

Hey, my wife just picked up the T'reg this past thursday, loaded V8... and we absolutely love it... I have a R32 myself, so that is for to and from work and spirited driving and the T'reg is for road trips much like this one.... I am very interested in this little GTG... keep me posted...
James


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (BlueNJ.:R32)*

email bravocharlie. and he'll send you the detials of the weekend....


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (BlueNJ.:R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueNJ.:R32* »_Hey, my wife just picked up the T'reg this past thursday, loaded V8... and we absolutely love it... I have a R32 myself, so that is for to and from work and spirited driving and the T'reg is for road trips much like this one.... I am very interested in this little GTG... keep me posted...
James

Read the first post of this thread. That has all the instructions.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_no man. he sells pools and hot tubs to gay couples.
i think he was serious about smuggling drugs









Ok, once and for all, I don't sell pools, I run a dot com that sells supplies and parts. We have a retail spa shop in Nevada. I DONT SELL POOLS, 
and whats wrong with gay couples, mdjak is a fine guy I;m sure, sorry BC, but i have to defend myself...pools jeesh!








I do head the columbian cartel however I dont inhale, shoot or snort


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (Leweyb)*

With all this banter going back and forth - I can't wait to meet you people!!!!







(just kidding)
This is gonna be a good time!


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (TREGinginCO)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
page 9 is mine!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
page 9 is mine!

It's too bad you have nothing better to do at midnight than count posts.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_It's too bad you have nothing better to do at midnight than count posts.









I think there should be a forum section on Vortex for those people who choose to randomly post stupid comments in order to pump up their counts. It could be entitled: "Counts R Us Cause We Don't Have Anything Better to Do."
Bump for the Fall Rally. We're stalled again.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

do you guys want to chip in and make flyers?
we can leave flyers at the dealerships... and maybe we'll get more joiners.


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (hotdaymnitzbao)*

probably not...we have a pretty good number so far...


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (Juaser)*

the more the merrier!


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
Bump for the Fall Rally. We're stalled again.

Whats stalled about fall?


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (Leweyb)*

I'm down. Gimme some details...


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (PorkchopB)*

View the first page of the post for details. Then BC will email you the details. IM him your email address.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (mdjak)*

we in for a convoy mark?


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (Leweyb)*

Do you think you can keep up?
Wait a cotton-pickin' minute. I just looked at the first page and your name ain't there. Are you planning on crashing the party?


_Modified by mdjak at 9:06 PM 7-17-2004_


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (mdjak)*

lol, i'm arty the one man party,....
i dunno. point pleasant maybeeeeeeee


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

bump from page 2.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Going to pp not to NH...Wish I could, but dont think I can.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

bump up the ladder from page 3....


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_Going to pp not to NH...Wish I could, but dont think I can.









party pooper.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

and to think I was going to take you to the porsche experience driving school...


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (Leweyb)*

take me. take me.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (mdjak)*

Top Ten Reasons Mark Cant Go to Tha Porsche Driving Experience and Bao can...
1. your too old
2. your not as cute
3. your not badgeless
4. no center console, i hope
5. too much drama, save the drama fo yo mamma
6. i wont let you drive my car
7. they wont let you drive their car
8. there is no number eight
9. i heard your back is hairy
and the top ten reason you cant go to the porsche experience is:
...
anyone?


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (Leweyb)*

ooooOOOOOoooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

I think the Northeast group has the most Touareg spirit with the Colorado group following closely behind. We've had two events already and this one will be our third. We even went offroading at both events (first one on mdjak's lawn and second one on the gravel parking lot at the marina







). Food and friends at both events were great.
You guys in the other regions need to get on the stick and plan some events. Even if it is just for the afternoon, it is always fun.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Was it LeweyB with the pool products on the web? If so, what's the site? I need stuff for my hot tub. (No, not new wheels.)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_Was it LeweyB with the pool products on the web? If so, what's the site? I need stuff for my hot tub. (No, not new wheels.)

http://www.poolandspa.com/


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Muchas gracias Gato de Spock.... is there a Vortexers discount?


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (SUVW)*

call me 18008767647 x 131 tina will put you through to my office.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (Leweyb)*

I'm telling my mother on you, lewey.
And now that you met me, you can see that I don't have a hair even on my chinny chin chin, let alone on my back. Not even peach fuzz.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (mdjak)*

any sale i make to a friend, i make at my cost mark, you can attest to that...


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (Leweyb)*

Cost? I thought I was getting a grand off the invoice price.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

Bump from being pushed all over the place today on the forum. Back where it belongs. Thanks to epilot for doing the right thing.
Now if we could only get epilot to take care of the posts that really should be moved (axed).


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

what's going on?
i haven't been here in so long.
do we have more posts disappearing?


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_Bump from being pushed all over the place today on the forum. Back where it belongs. Thanks to epilot for doing the right thing.
Now if we could only get epilot to take care of the posts that really should be moved (axed).

Such as?


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_Bump from being pushed all over the place today on the forum. Back where it belongs. Thanks to epilot for doing the right thing.
Now if we could only get epilot to take care of the posts that really should be moved (axed).

yea like that one about the mobile home...i aspire to live in a mobile home, a nice doublewide....and then I'll call BC to appraise it and get three mortgages on it, and then some mediation or is that meditation


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

bump from the bottom of page 3.
are we all investing in a CB radio for this?


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

Not a half bad idea... How much are those things these days? ~$40 or so.. right?
We could either do that or I can setup a 1-800 conf line we can all go into.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*

I like the conf call idea! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
CB's are just so 70's. Maybe I'll have my Bluetooth handsfree by then.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

I have one I can donate to the one most worthy, or poor, or cute. You guys figger it our, before I throw the thing out.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*

bluetooth cb, now that's an idea.
Hey, spock, any chance of getting the keyless before the n.h. eggtogether? I'll even take the wrong wood grain console. (not) or carbon fiber instead. I'm jonesing, man. Ever since I pushed macbros' button, I just got to have it. Puhleeze.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uriah* »_
We could either do that or I can setup a 1-800 conf line we can all go into.

conf line is a good idea... but it would suck if some of us do'nt get reception in NH.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

if you don't have verizon or at&t, fuggedaboutit.
Nextel is like nonexistent up there.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*

Cingular owns AT&T wireless now, so as long as your phone is set up to use AT&T too, Cingular should be okay.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*

Is that a fact?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*

Yep.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

Bump for all the newbies. Sign up and meet your fellow TReg owners, get some VAG'ing done, and have a blast!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*

I'm thinking that the people that are signed up are the only ones coming. This thread has been bumped for months with practically no one new added.
Perhaps we need to add entertainment and free booze to get more people to come?


----------



## wineman (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

Hum
Maybe that's why I've gotten 25+ conformations for this Sunday ...
Entertainment and the possibility of free Booze(wine) ....
It wasn't in my post ...... Hum ....














<---Wine not beer ...


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

bump from page 3.
and i'm gonna get my CB radio the week i go back.
i have t-mobile and there's no way i'll ever get reception up in NH.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

I have a cb radio, thats never been used and sitting around if someone needs it.
I'll be away for this trip.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

I thought we were going to use walkie talkies? or are those on the same band as CB radios? I don't plan on buying a CB radio that I will never use again. But I would buy a pair of walkie talkies.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

i guess we need to decide if we are gonna use CBs or walkie talkies.
i think distance for CBs are further than walkie talkies.
not sure if they work on the same band. can someone confirm?


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (spockcat)*

The new walkie talkies are on their own band 462.5625-467.7125 MHz
CB radios range from the high 26 - mid 27 mhz band.
http://wireless.fcc.gov/services/personal/family/, 
So that would be a no, be a heck of a slider!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Walkie Talkies have a range of approximately 1.25 miles. CBs much more.
CB not practical for the purpose. Someone needs to decide on a make an model of the walkie talkie and do it.
Personally, I don't see a need for it at all. Everyone will be given detailed directions, etc. for our road trips in case they get separated or can't drive as fast as spockcat and me


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

any of the FRS walkie talkies will communicate on the same group of channels. I have been a host to many families up at our ski house, and they are a regular fixture of the ski crowds now, we have always been able to communicate on them. They work fairly well. 
They can be had cheaply at best buy or off auction on ebay. ANy make will work, any model will work, and they're cheap. If you have the means I highly recommend them "FB"


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_*Northeast Fall Foliage Touareg Rally*
Columbus Day Weekend
October 8-10, 2004
in New Hampshire
As of 8/11/04 @ 8:05 a.m. here are the confirmed attendees:
spockcat
bravocharlie
hotdaymnitzbao
rinaic
uriah
meatster
sup44
suvw
4x4
suittman
mdjak
makbros
juasar
li treg
TREGinginCO
twowheel
JeffFromMass

Just added one more!
We're up to 17.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
Just added one more!
We're up to 17.

GaryM125 might join us. He's a dealership owner and a good friend. He evoked interest when I sent him the link way back when. I am sure if we turned it into a road race, he'd be there for sure.
I'll nudge him a bit.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (SUVW)*

Chris,
I've been thinking of stopping by there and showing him my car all modded up. Especially the start button. We should find out when he is going to be there and all meet up.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Chris,
I've been thinking of stopping by there and showing him my car all modded up. Especially the start button. We should find out when he is going to be there and all meet up.

Absolutely... he's on vacation this week, so either you or I can mention it to him next week. Maybe over lunch. I am sure he'd dig it, plus he's got his own Touareg too and might want you to VAG him!
I will say that he and I discussed the V8 saga and he said that in many areas you are probably more versed than the techs would be on Mods... they're trained to FIX, and even with that, you can imagine there's a learning curve. So he wasn't defensive with regard to the running lights problem they ran into. In fact, he simply acknowledged that you probably know more than most all techs in the country with respect to that stuff. And that makes sense.
Talk soon.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

Bump from pg3.
Are we having entertainment? These guys may be available.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*

Is that the band from the Titanic? I hope they are coming.
Hey, Bravo, I'm getting a little sick of this Colorado off roading stuff. Let's show them we can do the same thing. After a nice filling dinner, if course.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (mdjak)*

oh, then I am coming, and guess what I am bringing....


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

that's right. I have a few of those "family radio" units somewhere. We could all buzz on to the same frequency. Those things are cheap nowadays.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_oh, then I am coming, and guess what I am bringing....









Another rubber duckie for me? I love my shirt. Wear it all the time. At lest after my wife washes it.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (mdjak)*

not going to post ot on this thread, its too important to too many ppl, will continue this thought elsewhere...


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

Bump again.
The Boston Globe mentioned vwvortex in thier automotive column this Sunday. There has been at least one new Touareg owner come to our forum due to that. Let's get this on the front page again, so the new folks see it.
(Boston Globe article)


_Modified by 4x4s at 12:38 PM 8-16-2004_


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*

Here's a preview of one of the trips planned for the Rally.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1543096


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

so walkie talkies and CBs will still work on the same frequencies?
personally i'd get a nice CB then i can hog the frequencies that the truck drivers use.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

The new walkie talkies are on their own band 462.5625-467.7125 MHz
CB radios range from the high 26 - mid 27 mhz band.
http://wireless.fcc.gov/services/personal/family/, 
So that would be a no...the cbs wont communicate with the new FRS walkie talkies...Bao cant be a truckdriver flirt


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (Leweyb)*

I was looking at a pair of Motorola 5950s in EMS. They claim a five-mile range, many channels and over 90 privacy codes. We'll have to be sure to synch the codes, or else.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*

I just picked up at Costco a special 4 pack of Motorola radios; for $59.99 you get:








*Motorola T5000-NiCD Features:*
22 Total Channels
5 Mile Range
7 FRS Channels
8 GMRS Channels
7 Shared FRS/GMRS Channels
38 Interference Eliminator Codes
1.0 Watt Output Power
Uses 3 AA Batteries or Rechargeable Battery Pack
Rechargeable NiCD Battery Packs Included
Desktop Charger Included
5 Call Alert Tones
Priority Scan
Talk Confirmation Tone
QT Noise Filter
Keypad Lock
Backlit LCD Display
Battery Meter Indicator
Audible Low Battery Alert
Keystroke Tone Signal
Hands-Free (VOX) Use with Optional Accessories
Drop-In Charge Capable
Audio Accessory Connector
One Year Manufacturer Warranty
*Included with the Motorola T5000-NiCD:*
Two Motorola T5000 Radios
Swivel Belt Clips
Two NiCD Rechargeable Battery Packs
Two Pocket Desktop Charger
User Manual 
*AND two of these:*








*Motorola T4500 Features:*
22 Total Channels
2 Mile Range
7 FRS Channels
8 GMRS Channels
7 Shared FRS/GMRS Channels
.5 Watt Output Power
Uses 3 AAA Batteries
Audible Call Alert
Channel Scan
Monitor Function
Talk Confirmation Tone
Low Battery Alert
Weather Resistant
One Year Manufacturer Warranty
*Included with the Motorola T4500:*
Two Motorola T4500 Radios
Belt Clips
User Manual


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I wonder if we'll be able to hear you on the radio from the Lake Motel?


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I just picked up at Costco a special 4 pack of Motorola radios; for $59.99 you get:


This presumes three other people WANT to speak to you...
Yeah but can you wire them handsfree through your tregs radio and have it reduce your radio volume when incoming calls are received...huh? huh? can ya?

...I didnt think so...


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Leweyb)*

Lewey,
I can't wait to meet you. You had better be as funny in person as some of your posts have been over the last few months!!!
I'll buy the


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

Nevermind... your name isn't even on the list of those confirmed to be coming to the rally!!!


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_
This presumes three other people WANT to speak to you...
Yeah but can you wire them handsfree through your tregs radio and have it reduce your radio volume when incoming calls are received...huh? huh? can ya?

...I didnt think so...









Sure I CAN !!








But my main attraction that I am working on If I make it to the Rally will be....... ....... ..... The MOTORIZED DASH COVER !!!!! To reveal the Sony LCD. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif



_Modified by sup44 at 10:31 PM 8-18-2004_


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

ok. i guess i'm dropping by walmart to get some walkie talkies when i get back upstate.


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

OK, the wife just asked if there were any Touareg get togethers planned. I mentioned this and we're interested.
Having just moved from the UK last November, my USA geography isn't that good - what's the destination/itinery and how long does it take to get there from NJ (we'd be willing to meet up and travel in convoy....).
I'm willing to travel that far just to have somebody VAG off the damn seat belt chime








Cheers,
John.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_*Northeast Fall Foliage Touareg Rally*
Columbus Day Weekend
October 8-10, 2004
in New Hampshire
(100 miles north of Boston)
(4 hours from mdjak’s house)
You do not have to be from the northeast to attend!!! Everyone is welcome. You just need a Touareg.
Email me for details if you're interested.
*For those of you who email me, you will receive the proposed details for the weekend via email. 
Once you receive the details, if you are going to come, you need to email me and tell me you're coming so we can get an accurate count.*


john..
email BC
and maybe you can caravan up with the NJ folks.


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (hotdaymnitzbao)*

I missed the email address - then found it in BCs profile.
Cheers,
John.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (matthewsjl)*

hope to see you in NH!!!


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (sup44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sup44* »_

But my main attraction that I am working on If I make it to the Rally will be....... ....... ..... The MOTORIZED DASH COVER !!!!! To reveal the Sony LCD. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


omg that'll rock! then it'll be like the monitor on the A8!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Boy, Christina, you hope to see EVERYBODY in N.H.?
I think you are ten-timing me.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

oh stop being a jealous bf.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_oh stop being a jealous bf.

The woman I've been seeing lately made one too many of those types of remarks (not in jest, the way it was here, of course), so I uncomfortably had to suggest to her that perhaps it's best that she forego coming to my party tonight. 
That was a tough one, but now I will be able to have a good time without thinking about every conversation I am having!
So, T minus about six weeks till the rally, and once again, my passenger's seat is unoccupied (unless my kids come, which will probably be the case). I am sure it will remain that way.
How are you doing on that front, Christina?


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (SUVW)*

sorry about the... ex-gf? but make sure u have lots of fun at the party tonight!








i have a date!!!
FINALLY.
gonna hold the suspense for now. think u guys will like him. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

bump from the middle of page 2 for all those early monday morning post whores.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

anyone interested in this? we can put it on our roofs... i might get one... and put my DV to good use.
http://www.stickypod.com/products.htm


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_sorry about the... ex-gf? but make sure u have lots of fun at the party tonight!








i have a date!!!
FINALLY.
gonna hold the suspense for now. think u guys will like him. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 























Who is it, the Donald?


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*

nah. Colin Farrell.
Donald offered me $1 million to take him on the rally.... but his hairstyle is too ugly for my taste.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Found it.









Oye, can't make it for sure now. Wedding I have to attend on the 9th. That sucks!!!! She was even going to let us go!!!


_Modified by spikeital at 6:03 PM 8-26-2004_


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_Lewey,
I can't wait to meet you. You had better be as funny in person as some of your posts have been over the last few months!!!
I'll buy the









I'm no fun in person, a bump on a log, wait i am the log...
Are cayenne turbos welcome at the new hampshire rally???? What if I rebadge it as a v6 touareg??? I know I'll switch my cayenne turbo rear letters with the guy who wants his treg to be badged







a porsche


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_
Are cayenne turbos welcome at the new hampshire rally???? What if I rebadge it as a v6 touareg??? I know I'll switch my cayenne turbo rear letters with the guy who wants his treg to be badged







a porsche

that ILchiV10 (MDI) dood probably will want to swap badges with u


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

oh btw, i got the stickypod.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_
that ILchiV10 (MDI) dood probably will want to swap badges with u

Yeah well he can have the cayenne turbo script off the back if he wants it, it comes off the day I get it, my treg shows slight fade where my badges were, so I don't want it on any longer than it has to be..
He can also have my hood, and a few other parts gemballa will be throwing away....but i am putting blizzaks on the factory rims.
Bao doesnt want to drive it because I ordered the CF pkg for the interior










_Modified by Leweyb at 8:22 AM 8-27-2004_


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_

Bao doesnt want to drive it because I ordered the CF pkg for the interior










i love you too Lewey


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

And through this all, I still dont have my aluminum trims.. 
People replacing TRegs.. people getting Peppers... 
bah...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Leweyb)*

If you've factory ordered a Cayenne, I suspect that Christina will be out of school and working somewhere (perhaps not even in NY) before you see it. Delivery time must be 4 to 6 months on those, isn't it? Or do they have them sitting in stock and just have to switch the trim for you?


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

not sure where i'll be.... but if lewey is willing ot pay for my plane ticket, i'll be back to drive it.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (spockcat)*

They said three months, with no guarantees


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (Leweyb)*

i'll still be around in Nov!


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_i'll still be around in Nov!

(humming) 
I told a girl that my prospects were good
And she said baby, it's understood
Working for peanuts is all very fine
But I can show you a better time
Baby you can drive my car
Yes I'm gonna be a star
Baby you can drive my car
And baby If I say the next line I'll be hearing from a divorce 
attorney .....AGAIN!


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (Leweyb)*

Beep beep'm beep beep yeah
sorry I forgot...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Leweyb)*

Lewey,
Maybe you can save some time and money if you buy a Cayenne S and this product:
FAKE TURBO SOUND WHISTLER, UNIVERSAL FIT TURBO SOUND MAKER! 








And Mark should get one so he can beat the kids in the Civics from stoplight to stoplight.


_Modified by spockcat at 8:55 AM 8-28-2004_


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Spock, just look for the wave as I go by...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_Spock, just look for the wave as I go by...

You won't have it until the snow flies. I can't wait to see 450 HP with 20" wheels on snow.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Lewey,
Maybe you can save some time and money if you buy a Cayenne S and this product:
FAKE TURBO SOUND WHISTLER, UNIVERSAL FIT TURBO SOUND MAKER! 








And Mark should get one so he can beat the kids in the Civics from stoplight to stoplight.

It wasn't a Civic, it was a VW. My 3-speed Raleigh goes faster than a Civic.
I like that whistle. Bring me one to N.H. rally.
And, if you noticed, I got slapped, again, by the dreaded moderator, first having that thread locked, and an IM telling me "kill threads are against the rules." I don't recall saying anything about killing anybody, and I read the rules through and through and saw nothing to that effect.








_Modified by spockcat at 8:55 AM 8-28-2004_


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (mdjak)*

I dont need to save money, I need to have fun...time is short, ya gotta live hard...no fake blow off valves in my life...but have been blown off a few times. 
Who knows, maybe I can get my 955 b4 Novem...ya never know!


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (spockcat)*

________________________________________________________
After receiving the whistler, please tighten every nut and bolt you see on it with a set of pliers as well as use a THREAD LOCK type locking compound adhesive. THREAD LOCK is an adhesive you apply to everything that has threads on it such as screws and nuts/bolts that you don't wish to accidentally loosen up and fall apart.
Note: Thread Lock is ideal for locking nuts to bolts, and inner bearing races to shafts, metal to metal, etc. etc.
The Turbo Whistler has threads on certain parts so please use some sort of thread lock adhesive which you can purchase from your local hardware store. These whistlers have been known to shoot out under hard acceleration so be sure to check the whistler portion every few days and re-thread lock if necessary. Happy turbo whistling!
_________________________________________________________


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*ONLY 17?!*

P
M
U
B
^
|


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

i wonder if i need to call lake motel to reconfirm my reservation.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

I did. And are you aware they're now claiming that they have a 3 night min. stay that weekend? That wasn't discussed when I made my reservation.
PS I might have an extra room if anyone needs one... will know in a week or so.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (SUVW)*

ok i just called to reconfirm my reservation.
all good to go








1 888 569 1110 (lake motel) if anyone else needs to reconfirm


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

friday afternoon bump from top of page 3


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

BC. are fireworks allowed in NH?
i have a pretty big collection of fireworks that i bought when i went camping in PA. illegal here in NY or in NJ. should i bring it with me on the trip? maybe we can shoot fireworks at each others' cars on the drives.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Nope, not here at the farm because we have two Belgian draft horses that wouldn't appreciate the show. You may be able to do them at the Lake Motel. Fireworks are illegal in NH.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

BC, can you call the motel and confirm (or at least check) on the reservations? I don't want to now be told there's a three night minimum either. I figure I made the reservations at the time of the original post and they should be good to go without me calling further.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*

I seem to remember being told when I made my resrvation about the three night minimum.


----------



## Jeff from Mass (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

When I made my reservations about a month ago they told me they have a 3 night minimum that week. so I guess I'll stay on another night. Just me and the misses


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*

I remember that at one of the other motels, but not this one. that's why I made the reservations here. I could be mistaken, but I don't think so. I knew I was staying over Friday and Saturday night and have to be back to work Monday. Or do I? Is Monday a holiday? Probably is for me, but probably not my wife.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

huh? i made reservation for Friday, Saturday and Sunday night. i plan to leave Monday morning. isn't that what everyone else is doing?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

I am.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

nice nice. who else is staying tilll Monday morning?


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

me?








but its not a T...


----------



## Jeff from Mass (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

I am


----------



## rpps (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

how far of a drive from nyc? id like to go


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (rpps)*

Depending on traffic, you're looking at 5-6 hrs.


----------



## suittman (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_ i plan to leave Monday morning. isn't that what everyone else is doing?

We are staying till Monday also....


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (suittman)*

After receiving an email from BC showing his beautiful photography and the incredible farm he is lucky to live on, I'm staying for months.


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (mdjak)*

I'll head up there, but I will probably only stay for one night, sleep in the Egg, and roll home Saturday evening. Couldn't find a place to take me for only one night.








Anyone want to caravan out of Boston or the NW suburbs that Friday? I can blow off work at any time that Friday.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (PorkchopB)*

Scan the thread. I invited anyone who wan't to meet up at my house to caravan up Friday afternoon.
I'll post more when the time get's closer.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*

4x4, you were at my house for the first eggtogether. How long, without traffic, will it take me to meet the caravan up by you? I think that's the only way to travel.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_Just spoke to David at the Lake motel and booked three nights in a suite for 149 per. I can't wait. Here's to you, Bravo









I guess my own post from page two answers my question as to how many nights I'm stayin.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_4x4, you were at my house for the first eggtogether. How long, without traffic, will it take me to meet the caravan up by you? I think that's the only way to travel.

2 1/2 hours at legal speeds and a pee stop or two along the way.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*

How'd you know my bladder doesn't have the staying power it once did? And my wife's is worse after three kids.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (mdjak)*

I'm sure she'd just love to know you're posting that. Almost as happy as all of us are to read about it.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (SUVW)*

She just walked by and I let her read it. she laughed. That's the kind of relationship we have.
Now, how's about an XM install in Highlander?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*

I suspect our ages aren't that far apart. Iv'e driven the route enough to know where the rest areas are, and the gas stations or fast food places with decent bathrooms are in case the rest areas aren't handy.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*

I'm 29, and you?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*

Exactly. As I suspected!


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

i'm just glad u guys didn't start talking about urinary tract infections.
anyways, 4x4 i'm planning to head over to ur place and caravan up with u guys.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re:*

What happened to the plan to meet at the Mass Pike rest area just past I-84 and go up from there? Chelmsford is right off 495. We can pick up more people as we pass through. We only need to coordinate the event.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: (spockcat)*

A convoy isnt a bit stealthy, and with Baos stickypod on the sunroof DV taping the whole ride, I'm sure the troopers in da cruisa's will have the speed evidence to facilitate easy ticket writing...


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

In the next week or so, I will be emailing participants with detailed directions and the necessary information for the Rally on Columbus Day weekend.
I will post here again to let people know that the email went out to make sure you received it.
In the meantime, if you have any questions, email me.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (spockcat)*

That's the plan I like.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: (mdjak)*

u like any plan that includes a cheesy motel room and driving...


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

i just want to caravan up together with people.
i'll do whatever everyone else is up for.
i do'nt even know where NH is on a map. so .... yeah...


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Leweyb)*

As long as you're in it lighting the candles, pouring the cheap wine, and pulling the shutters closed, honey.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: (mdjak)*

i hope they didn't place me in the bedroom next to yours.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Okay, so the group coming from the west hooks up on 495. Then you can swing by Chelmsford and meet up with any others, and we all continue from here.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (4x4s)*

I'm coming from Colorado and still hoping there will be TOUAREG folks who will want to meet up along the way.
Any takers?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

BC, Spockcat, do you guys want an easy place to post the event pictures? I'll gladly host if wanted. 
That way I can live vicariously thru you guys.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

I have just sent an email with all the details (directions, schedule ideas, etc.) too all confirmed participants.
If you did not receive the email, please let me know.


_Modified by bravocharlie at 8:35 AM 9-8-2004_


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (4x4s)*

I plan on meeting at your place 4x4s. Caravan all the way, baby. 
Any word on a "Poh-poh" escort when we cross the border? Anyone have any pull with the staties up north?


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (PorkchopB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PorkchopB* »_I plan on meeting at your place 4x4s. Caravan all the way, baby. 
Any word on a "Poh-poh" escort when we cross the border? Anyone have any pull with the staties up north?









bc. i think the list needs to be updated?


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

BC and I have been emailing. Apparently there is some concern about me sleeping in my Egg out in the cool autumn evenings. I've got the gear to sleep out in the cold (full mountaineering gear), but lack a place to crash. It's either camping out in a tent, the Egg, or 15 minutes East of Manchester where I have a warm bed to crash in. Doh!


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

btw, BC. thanks for the email. it was informative and funny. *smoochies* to you for organizing all this


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Yes, BC.. Thanks for the well thought-out Email. Very much looking forward to it. I was going to throw you a smoochie, too... but figured I have a month to find another way to express my appreciation. 
Surely, there must be more than 16 Touareg owners interested in such an adventure. Maybe if mmmmm127 showed up with one or two of his "workers of the month", that would help. (I'm sure those guys with wives that had to be talked into this would love that.)


----------



## Ch0p (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_PS I might have an extra room if anyone needs one... will know in a week or so.

I'm in ... just sent an e-mail to BC.
SUVW - that extra room still available? If not I'll start making some calls Wed. morning.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (PorkchopB)*

You can sleep under a tree for all I care. But what about running water and all that? I'm not sure there's anywhere around here other than campgrounds. I doubt at this late date you'll find a camp site, but go for it. The more the merrier.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (Ch0p)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ch0p* »_
I'm in ... just sent an e-mail to BC.
SUVW - that extra room still available? If not I'll start making some calls Wed. morning.

not sure.... GaryM125 might go, and I guess he's got to sell his wife on it. I'll let you know one way or the other. I told him yesterday that the Lake Motel wanted two weeks' notice for cancellation, so I asked him to let me know in a week.


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

Hey now, nothing a 12 pack of Poland Spring, some MREs, and a full tank of gas can't solve.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

I doubt that the Lake Motel would even notice one more Touareg in the parking lot.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_I doubt that the Lake Motel would even notice one more Touareg in the parking lot.









Good point. Just party late... pass out on someone's floor.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (SUVW)*

sounds like a college party to me


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

I know... not my mode anymore--barely drink--but it just seemed a good suggestion at the time.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (PorkchopB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PorkchopB* »_BC and I have been emailing. Apparently there is some concern about me sleeping in my Egg out in the cool autumn evenings. I've got the gear to sleep out in the cold (full mountaineering gear), but lack a place to crash. : 

Hike the Great Gulf Trail from NH 16, reaching The Bluff campsite at 2.7 miles, just before the junction with the Osgood Cutoff.
While your there, bag Jeffersons summit, much better then Washington (the rockpile) as its very steep, no technical climbing required, theres permanetly anchored ladders on several pitches. You wont encounter many hikers, because of the pitch, and inability to drag up a 6k cube expedition pack.
Leave no trace, take only pictures...leave only footprints


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

There's a slight chance I'll be giving up my room... 
A lot has happened since our last egg-togther. My latest project has been a house and a pregnant wife.
Moving in to the new place October 1st. We're also expecting (due date March 27th)....
Anyhow - If I do show up - my wife's sister will be joining us. We'll make a decision after the move-in.
Uri


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*

Uri, my man, congrats on the impending visit of the Stork.
But come on, dude, it wouldn't be the same without you and the Mrs.
If you can't come, we'll understand, but we will miss you.


----------



## Jeff from Mass (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

I'm bringing a blender, beer and some booze. Your all invited to stop by my room for Touareg cocktails. Oh, I don't drink much either BUT hay it's a party and I won't be serving until all the drivings done for the night.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uriah* »_There's a slight chance I'll be giving up my room... 
A lot has happened since our last egg-togther. My latest project has been a house and a pregnant wife.
Moving in to the new place October 1st. We're also expecting (due date March 27th)....
Anyhow - If I do show up - my wife's sister will be joining us. We'll make a decision after the move-in.


congrats Uri!!!! March 27th is only a couple of days from my bday! pieces girls are


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (Jeff from Mass)*

i guess i'll bring some junk food?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

I've got a Pieces girl as well. I'd have to agree!


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*

March 27th is an Aries. 
I should know as it is my birthday, too. Congrats.


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Hey now, I'm only 2 years out of college.
TO-GA, TO-GA, TO-GA!!





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (Leweyb)*

If you have a little more info, I will definitely take a few of those trails. I am in Boulder right now for work. Gonna hit up Rocky Mountain National Park this weekend, maybe Pike's Peak area, not sure yet. Figured I would wing it. My email address should be available in my profile or:
porkchopb AT hotmail DOT com


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (PorkchopB)*

oh is it?
oh well.
i'm march 13th








and i stalked you. are you a sloanie?


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Oooh, a stalker. I'm flattered.
















I was a Sloanie for my last 2 years. My first 2 years I did a degree in Mathematics, didn't want to leave school just yet. Found out I could roll a bunch of math and econ classes into a Sloan degree program. 
You out of school yet?


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (PorkchopB)*

just wondering if u know my cousin.
Fred Huang. he was a sloanie. probably a year older than u.
i'm on my last semester at rpi. (keeping my fingers crossed)
page 14 is mine~


----------



## cowlee (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

I am interest to attend the Rally in Oct and my email is [email protected] Thank you for the invitation


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (cowlee)*

email BC and he'll send u the info.
welcome to vortex!!!


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

I did not personally know him, though I found him in the alumni websites. He was indeed a year older than me. Says on his page that he lives in Seattle, and works at Microsoft. I actually managed to get his phone number as well as his home and work addresses if you are interested.








Go PATS!


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (PorkchopB)*

lol. i think he quit microsoft and is back in joizee with his family.
haven't talked to him in a few months.


----------



## Ch0p (Aug 28, 2004)

Just called and got my room at the Lake Motel. Only staying for 2 nights (have to work Monday so will just leave late Sunday night).
I know others had mentioned here that you had to do 3 nights(?) but lady who answered say 2 was okay (they would prefer 3 though).
See ya all then.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

thta's 18!!!
porkchop, if u find a place to stay, then u'll be 19.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

I AM SO PISSED I CAN'T SEE STRAIGHT!!!!





























It is with an unbelievable amount of saddness, frustration and even anger that I must inform you.... my fellow TREGers... that I am now unable to attend this rally.
I have been involved in a legal proceeding for quite a long time and I just found out today that proceedings in this "turd" of a situation have been scheduled for right smack in the middle of when Mrs. TREGinginCO and myself were planning to be in the northeast.
Words cannot express just how pissed off this entire thing makes me. I've been saving up time off from work (thanks to not being able to take time off during the summer-whole other story) and now this situation just f'd everything up.
I was so looking forward to meeting all of you and I was looking so forward to my first cross country trip in 18-years, meeting new friends and seeing family I haven't seen in nearly two decades.
I could just puke!!!!


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_I AM SO PISSED I CAN'T SEE STRAIGHT!!!!





























It is with an unbelievable amount of saddness, frustration and even anger that I must inform you.... my fellow TREGers... that I am now unable to attend this rally.
I have been involved in a legal proceeding for quite a long time and I just found out today that proceedings in this "turd" of a situation have been scheduled for right smack in the middle of when Mrs. TREGinginCO and myself were planning to be in the northeast.
Words cannot express just how pissed off this entire thing makes me. I've been saving up time off from work (thanks to not being able to take time off during the summer-whole other story) and now this situation just f'd everything up.
I was so looking forward to meeting all of you and I was looking so forward to my first cross country trip in 18-years, meeting new friends and seeing family I haven't seen in nearly two decades.
I could just puke!!!!

Damn! That stinks. It would have been so cool to have such a long distance visitor join us. I hope your legal hassles go okay. Maybe you can catch us next year, or perhaps we will have to have a spring event.
On a pragmatic issue, maybe you should offer up your lodging resrvations to someone - there are some last-minute folks who are having trouble find accomodations.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (4x4s)*

I didn't have lodging arrangements made, because I have many relatives in that area and was going to be staying with them. 
Sorry!


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_I didn't have lodging arrangements made, because I have many relatives in that area and was going to be staying with them. 
Sorry!

Well, give up thier phone numbers then!








Seriously, I was looking forward to talking to you about the long distance drive. Maybe next time...


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

omg! bummer! 
that totally sucks


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

I guarantee I will be at the rally for at least Friday and Saturday. I have a place to stay just outside of Manchester if I need it, but I really like the idea of roughing it somewhere. I guess if it's gonna be pretty cold I will head down to Manchester, otherwise I will probably stick it out somewhere up in the north country.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (PorkchopB)*

Pork, it's not THAT cold. It's not January and February. Do you have a tent and a decent sleeping bag? That's all you'll need. It's not like you will be staying on the summit of Mt. Washington for the night.


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (mdjak)*

Yeah, I've got a -30 F or -40 F synthetic mummy bag, but only a 3 season tent (not mine, i rented for the last cold weather camping I did), or else the Touareg can be home sweet home.
Speaking of Mt. Washington, anyone interested in climbing it at night (2 or 3 am) and watching the sunrise? I heard it was pretty spectacular. Doesn't have to be Rally weekend, but we should hit it up before it gets too-too cold.


----------



## twowheel (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: (PorkchopB)*

PorkchopB,
I'd be interested in camping out with you. Maybe even toss in a hike. Any ideas where yer gonna stay yet?


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (PorkchopB)*

I have a 1 season tent. No kidding. I have a North Face yellow in color tent that you see in the Mt. Everest Expeditions. Want me to bring it? It's a bitch to put together, as the poles are incredibly stiff.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*

My Euro headlight switch is on the way. Any volunteers up at the Egg together willing to bend my number 7 pin out of the way?
How 'bout it, BC? I think you've done it, right?


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*

we have to bend one of the pins? i thought it was plug and play.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

If you want to enable the rear fogs, don't bend the pin.
If you don't, then bend away.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*

Yes, I would love to enable the rear fog (not fogs), but it seems like an entailed proceedure, and until spock is in the business of doing that, it ain't happening, and I don't want to accidentally go to that spot on the switch and have an error in the mfi that I am unable to clear.


----------



## twowheel (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: (mdjak)*

Tents - Got all I need. Do a ton of back country snowboarding and winter caming.
On another note, I just spent the last 3 days in my 'Reg supporting two 9/11 widows who rode their bicycles from Ground Zero in NYC back to Boston.
It was a great honor to be at their service.
Stories and some video here:
http://www.thebostonchannel.co....html
http://www.thebostonchannel.co....html
http://boston.mirror-image.com...p.wmv

The organization that Patti And Susan founded to support Afghan widows. (Please consider making a donation.)
http://www.beyondthe11th.org/

Hope to see y'all in NH!


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: (mdjak)*

Don't bend the # 7 pin. Just pull the #7 wire out of the connector. That way if you ever enable the rear fog, you just plug in the # 7 wire and you are in business.


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (twowheel)*

No clue yet. I think I have stayed in Bear Hill Park before, but I can't remember. I plan on poking around for a campground the middle of this coming week. 
I can't imagine there will be a ton of demand for campgrounds at such a late date up north, but maybe I am wrong. I just doubt that most people have the right type of gear.


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (mdjak)*

Sure, bring it along if you dont mind--can't hurt to have it up there. 
Does it have a fly and footprint, or should I bring my own footprint?
Are you going to caravan up from 4x4s on that Friday? I plan on swinging over his way (I-495 and Route 3) that day before heading north.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (PorkchopB)*

It has a fly, but the footprint might be MIA. Haven't used it in a while (my son has) so you never know what parts are there or not. 
Don't know if I'll be part of the caravan, as much as I want to, as I have to wait for my daughters to get out of school. I believe they are my traveling companions. My wife is an accountant and it is "closing" week.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (I8ABUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I8ABUG* »_Don't bend the # 7 pin. Just pull the #7 wire out of the connector. That way if you ever enable the rear fog, you just plug in the # 7 wire and you are in business.

Thanks for that info. Spock, BC, you guys listening?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_My Euro headlight switch is on the way. Any volunteers up at the Egg together willing to bend my number 7 pin out of the way?
How 'bout it, BC? I think you've done it, right?

Yup, we can get that set up for you. No problemo.
Or, you could actually read my very detailed instructions and do it yourself with my supervision.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (I8ABUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I8ABUG* »_Don't bend the # 7 pin. Just pull the #7 wire out of the connector. That way if you ever enable the rear fog, you just plug in the # 7 wire and you are in business.

That's another way of doing it, but pulling the #7 wire out of the harness is much more difficult than bending the pin out of the way.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_Don't know if I'll be part of the caravan, as much as I want to, as I have to wait for my daughters to get out of school. I believe they are my traveling companions. My wife is an accountant and it is "closing" week.









Mark, come up alone then and you can pick up a "New Hampshire 10" in a bar. (that's a 4 and a six pack for those of you who have never seen a woman from NH)


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
Yup, we can get that set up for you. No problemo.
Or, you could actually read my very detailed instructions and do it yourself with my supervision.









I did read your instructions, in fact, very carefully. But if Spock is described as having sausage fingers, mine are more like day old kilbasa. I rather leave it in the hands of experts.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*

How about a pair of needle nose pliers? That's what I used. Doesn't matter how fat your fingers are.
Come on, take the leap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

I might actually take the plunge. I was going to do it in the lake (I don't know how to spell winipasake), but it might be too cold.
My only hesitation is that I took my switch partially out way back when, and it's been loose ever since.
And when I had a loaner one day, I took that switch out and was barely able to figure out how to get it back in.
On second thought, I'll be happier watching you work your magic. If you don't mind, of course. 
BTW, will we be insulting you WHEN we insist on chipping in for the food you are bringing in for dinner? No reason for you to foot the bill. It's nice of you to just host us.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_BTW, will we be insulting you WHEN we insist on chipping in for the food you are bringing in for dinner? No reason for you to foot the bill. It's nice of you to just host us.









spockcat is paying for all the food, so take that up with him.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_spockcat is paying for all the food, so take that up with him.

If that's the case, there is either a cover charge of $100 per person or the event is actually being sponsored by poolandspa.com.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (spockcat)*

yes it is, what size polo shirt did you need jim, the same size as the patagonia embroidered fleece jacket?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Leweyb)*

XL will be just fine for me. I think BC is also an XL. I won't embarrass anyone else.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

S for me please!


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_XL will be just fine for me. I think BC is also an XL. I won't embarrass anyone else.









OUCH!
Meat


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (meatster)*

I'm a large if it is made right. I think Uri is a medium. My wife takes a small. I prefer dark colors.
Spock, if you're buying the food, I'm eating good 'n plenty.
My girls like steak and burgers. They also like chinese food and pasta.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*

O.k. we had one drop out so we need some more people. 25-30 would be a good number.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

Well, I know PorkchopB is planning to come - I had lunch with him and ch0p today. I don't see him on your list.
(P.S., XL for me







)


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_Well, I know PorkchopB is planning to come - I had lunch with him and ch0p today. I don't see him on your list.
(P.S., XL for me







)

Well, they need to follow the instructions on the first page of this thread, first post. I haven't received any email from them confirming their attendance.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

You have ch0p on the list. I'll make sure porkchopB emails you (well, I'll tell him he should, at least!).


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*

Make sure he brings some fat, juicy chops to bbq too.
PS: I own the 500th post.b


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

Yeah, I'm in, I'm in. Size: M if it's a true fit, else L. What are we putting sizes in for? I will follow the instructions right now.
Sad thing about being named porkchop, I don't even like them anymore. But hey, you start with a handle in 1993 and you sort of grow attached to it. I'm sure I can rustle up something good, though it won't be pork, THAT'S CANNIBALISM!










_Modified by PorkchopB at 12:31 AM 9-16-2004_


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (PorkchopB)*

Leweyb is providing beautiful jackets free of charge to every attendee at the Eggtogether. The only caveat: POOL AND SPA.COM IS ON THE BACK, FRONT AND SIDES.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (rinaic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rinaic* »_I think there should be a pre-rally where we can get spockcat to do V1 hardwire installs!

Spock hardwired my V! in ten minutes. I'm sure he'll be glad to do yours. I handle his accounts receivables, though.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

God I wish I could get out of this wedding that wkend.


----------



## suittman (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_Leweyb is providing beautiful jackets free of charge to every attendee at the Eggtogether. The only caveat: POOL AND SPA.COM IS ON THE BACK, FRONT AND SIDES.









Well, IF







he's giving away jackets, I'm a L and Joyce is a S


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (spikeital)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spikeital* »_God I wish I could get out of this wedding that wkend.
















I don't think you can get a divorce for just one weekend. Perhaps Lewey can give you some pointers though.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_Leweyb is providing beautiful jackets free of charge to every attendee at the Eggtogether. The only caveat: POOL AND SPA.COM IS ON THE BACK, FRONT AND SIDES.









i'm a small.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (suittman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *suittman* »_
Well, IF







he's giving away jackets, I'm a L and Joyce is a S

Do I detect a note of skepticism?
Time for you to chime in, Lewey.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (mdjak)*

How did this get started??? I've heard of guerilla marketing...but this is too funny.
Now lets get back on topic boys and girls, I need accurate Touareg information, and I need it now!


----------



## suittman (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_ 
I need accurate Touareg information, and I need it now!

I've been away for a while, what info are you looking for ??


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_How did this get started??? 

It all started here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...10558
You promised to host the event and provide a complete wardrobe.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

can i get some butt shorts?


----------



## wineman (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

Hey BC,
You guys up to 20 yet .... I'd hate to see us West Coasters take the title of most Touaregs at an event this year. (20)
I know u guys have shown more 'spirit/talk' and seem to be a tighter group of enthusiast's, but we had 20 .....
I'm sending Spock some refreshments for all to enjoy during the dinner hour at your Rally, for all his help ........
Don't let him horde it ....


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (wineman)*

Wineman,
Is that a US event or a worldwide event? Because the Germans have beaten everyone with their event in Frankfurt. 50 cars. 10 VW Touaregs with instructors. A Touareg Individual. Lots of parts displayed. Even a Touareg medical car. 
I can't wait for the refreshments though! 
I hope Lewey is got the wardrobe orders straight.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

leweyb. my butt shorts!


----------



## wineman (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I guess I'll have to rephrase it, a US event, those Germans sure know how to put on a party !! VWOA you listen ......


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (wineman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wineman* »_Hey BC,
You guys up to 20 yet .... I'd hate to see us West Coasters take the title of most Touaregs at an event this year. (20)
I know u guys have shown more 'spirit/talk' and seem to be a tighter group of enthusiast's, but we had 20 .....
I'm sending Spock some refreshments for all to enjoy during the dinner hour at your Rally, for all his help ........
Don't let him horde it ....
















We've got 17 as of now.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
We've got 17 as of now.

I'll buy a hitch if someone donates a trailer to use for the weekend. Then I could bring my v6 as well








Meat


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (meatster)*

you buy the trailer; i'll use my hitch. I've never used it and am anxious to try out the tsb for hitch.
Actually, I can borrow a car trailer if you are serious.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_you buy the trailer; i'll use my hitch. I've never used it and am anxious to try out the tsb for hitch.
Actually, I can borrow a car trailer if you are serious.

Mark, keep the trailer on standby... Mrs. Meat says she'll go for it if she's the 20th or 21st t-reg








Meat


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*ROOM AVAILABLE AT LAKE MOTEL*

My friend garym125 can't make it to the road rally., so...
I had reserved two rooms under my name, and will release one of them. *First come, first served.* (although I won't be checking my mail till later today)... Email me at UHaveMale at A O L --first mail I get takes it (unless you send a pic proving you're a really to semi cute woman and want me to wake you with coffee in the AM







(As if.) and I will call them and arrange to change my room reservation to your name. 
I believe I have a lake view room @$134 a night... you can negotiate the two or three night deal with the hotel once it's in your name. At the moment, I have it reserved for Fri-Sun nights.
FYI, Bravo, looks like my boys will be along for the ride. I don't know what else I was thinking was going to happen. Life of a single guy... leaving options open.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: ROOM AVAILABLE AT LAKE MOTEL (SUVW)*

"FYI, Bravo, looks like my boys will be along for the ride. I don't know what else I was thinking was going to happen. Life of a single guy... leaving options open."
My girls will be with me. How old are your boys? My girls are 13 and 15. My son, who is 18, may drop in also.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: ROOM AVAILABLE AT LAKE MOTEL (mdjak)*

My boys are 12 and 15. Both are quite shy, but warm up quickly. If your girls go to Club Touareg and view the big journal we put up there, they can see all of us during our Toaureg journey... or if you have the latest VW Driver, we're all in there. They've grown a lot in the last year, though!
FYI, the room has been taken by Riniac. It still appears the Lake Motel had a few rooms available, surprisingly enough.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: ROOM AVAILABLE AT LAKE MOTEL (SUVW)*

lol this thread has turned into a dating service.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: ROOM AVAILABLE AT LAKE MOTEL (hotdaymnitzbao)*

No kidding.
Usually I am doing this for myself! This is a new experience!!!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_As of 9/20/04 @ 6:08 p.m. here are the confirmed attendees:
spockcat
bravocharlie
hotdaymnitzbao
rinaic
uriah
meatster
sup44
suvw
4x4
suittman
mdjak
makbros
juasar
li treg
twowheel
JeffFromMass
ChOp
PorkchopB

If you are attending the event and your name does not appear above, please email me ASAP.
Thanks.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

So is LeweyB coming, or not? His comments make it sound like he is, but his name isn't on the list.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (4x4s)*

he's not coming. 
he's too lazy to drive up to NH.


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (hotdaymnitzbao)*

What a bum


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (PorkchopB)*

He was going to come, but he wanted to come in some car called a Gumbrela 975 and we said no dice, buddy. It's an Egg or bust.
He did say that he's going to send a singing telegram to welcome the participants, $100 gift certificates to LL Bean, and, of course, POOL&SPA.COM jackets for all.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (mdjak)*

Cant come , my wife wont let me out of the house.
Somethng about too many wierdos who worship metal icons,
I have a truckload of merchandise being delivered to BC's office, freight collect, of course...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_POOL&SPA.COM jackets for all.









That's poolandspa.com Get it right or you won't get your jacket.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spockcat)*

where are my butt shorts???


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

Just to let you all know that my wife has booked the accommodation. We're coming too








John (& Rachel)


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (matthewsjl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matthewsjl* »_Just to let you all know that my wife has booked the accommodation. We're coming too








John (& Rachel)

Please email me w/ your name, screen name, and email address so I can send you the details.


----------



## suittman (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: (matthewsjl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matthewsjl* »_Just to let you all know that my wife has booked the accommodation. We're coming too








John (& Rachel)


CLIFTON NJ .. So are we (clifton/montclair border)... Want to get together before NH ??


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (suittman)*

We're close to Valley Road in Clifton - so right on the edge and close to Montclair.
Would definately consider going in convoy - we've got a black V6.
Haven't really thought anything about leaving times yet - I just know I'll be taking that day off work!!
Cheers,
John.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

that's 19. MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_that's 19. MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Inching up on the SoCal guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Come on NE'ers, we may not do the kick ass off-roading as the Colorado crowd, but we should at least be able to get a better turn out than the west coasters.


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_Cant come , my wife wont let me out of the house.
Somethng about too many wierdos who worship metal icons,
...









I just e-mailed my cancellation to BC.







I won't be able to attend.... as I feared, my wife is too far along in her pregnancy to handle a 6 hr road trip and a weekend of motor heads







..... We are all moved into our New Home in Montville, NJ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but have some serious unpacking and settling to do before the baby comes early December. Hope you all have a GREAT TIME !!! Hey... ,,At least I had PT. Pleasant


















_Modified by sup44 at 6:52 PM 9-23-2004_


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (sup44)*

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo








.. I was looking forward to seeing your ride Too.







... Hopefully next time.... I've been dreaming about changing the grill and removing all badges like yours... I think it looks real clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What did it cost to get the VW symbol sign filled in and repainted on the rear door ? pls email me if you don't want to de-rail this thread ([email protected])....


_Modified by sup44 at 10:49 AM 9-24-2004_


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (sup44)*

Welcome to the move club!







Montville you arent' to far away from me in Morris Township. We might have to get the local group or a gathering soon.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (sup44)*

Babies, babies, babies. What a weak excuse. Leave her home. Come by yourself. Once that baby gets here, you're doomed, pal. You'll never get out again.
All you'll hear is: 'Markie, change the diaper. Markie, Sweety, warm up the bottle. Markie, honey, the baby is crying."
Whereas on the other hand, if you come to N.H., you can hear Christina moaning ... when when she sees all your upgrades, that is.


----------



## noc (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (mdjak)*

Mark,
Just found out all soccer matches for that weekend have been postponed due to the holiday. Mrs. NOC has indicated an interest in going! She actually likes you guys. Can you imagine that? Call me lazy, but I don't want to sift through 17 pages of this post to find out the details. What's the latest summary details, where are people staying, etc?


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (noc)*

I wouldn't sift through one page.
Email BC for the latest info. He emailed a detailed itinerary to all participants. Also, im Sup44, as he just cancelled and his room might be available.
Are you sure your wife likes us? It's probably Leweyb that she really likes, especially with those short shorts and hairy legs he was sportin.


----------



## suittman (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spikeital)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spikeital* »_Welcome to the move club!







Montville you arent' to far away from me in Morris Township. We might have to get the local group or a gathering soon.









we are close also, plan something, If I'm in town, we'll come.. (NOC is close to you guys also)


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_*Northeast Fall Foliage Touareg Rally*
Columbus Day Weekend
October 8-10, 2004
in New Hampshire
(100 miles north of Boston)
(4 hours from mdjak’s house)
You do not have to be from the northeast to attend!!! Everyone is welcome. You just need a Touareg.
Email me for details if you're interested.
*For those of you who email me, you will receive the proposed details for the weekend via email. 
Once you receive the details, if you are going to come, you need to email me and tell me you're coming so we can get an accurate count.*
As of 9/24/04 @ 6:40 p.m. here are the confirmed attendees:
spockcat
bravocharlie
hotdaymnitzbao
rinaic
uriah
meatster
suvw
4x4
suittman
mdjak
makbros
juasar
twowheel
JeffFromMass
ChOp
PorkchopB
matthewsjl

_Modified by bravocharlie at 6:41 PM 9-24-2004_

Several people have dropped out. Here is the updated list. The updated can always be seen on the first page of this thread.


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spikeital)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spikeital* »_Welcome to the move club!







Montville you arent' to far away from me in Morris Township. We might have to get the local group or a gathering soon.









Definatly sound Good to me.. Maybe a Winter Offroad Fest







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_
All you'll hear is: 'Markie, change the diaper. Markie, Sweety, warm up the bottle. Markie, honey, the baby is crying."









I hear ya !! And I was thinking about it, but it just so happens that our Wedding anniversary weekend also falls on this Rally Date (Oct 12th) and if I where to abandon my pregnant wife on our 2nd anniversary, I may not have a home to come back too









_Quote, originally posted by *suittman* »_
we are close also, plan something, If I'm in town, we'll come.. (NOC is close to you guys also) 

Sounds like number 3 for the NJ Winter Fest


----------



## noc (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (sup44)*

Mark, Spike, Suit... what I'd really love to find is a good off-road trail nearby that we can run as a foursome. Any way to scope that out?


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (noc)*

You need to buy the Gazeteer (sp) It is basically a book that shows all roads in N.Y. whether improved or not.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (mdjak)*

umm, isnt that what nav systems are for there Sparky???


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (Leweyb)*

Being in Clifton NJ, I'd be up for an off-road trail too








John.


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (matthewsjl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matthewsjl* »_Being in Clifton NJ, I'd be up for an off-road trail too








John.

Sounds like nubmer 5








We just have to find a track










_Modified by sup44 at 12:03 PM 9-25-2004_


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (sup44)*

IM sent.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spikeital)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spikeital* »_Welcome to the move club!







Montville you arent' to far away from me in Morris Township. We might have to get the local group or a gathering soon.









count me in too!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_count me in too!

Are you moving to Jersey too? I thought you had better taste?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_*Northeast Fall Foliage Touareg Rally*
Columbus Day Weekend
October 8-10, 2004
in New Hampshire
(100 miles north of Boston)
(4 hours from mdjak’s house)
You do not have to be from the northeast to attend!!! Everyone is welcome. You just need a Touareg.
Email me for details if you're interested.
*For those of you who email me, you will receive the proposed details for the weekend via email. 
Once you receive the details, if you are going to come, you need to email me and tell me you're coming so we can get an accurate count.*
As of 9/24/04 @ 6:40 p.m. here are the confirmed attendees:
spockcat
bravocharlie
hotdaymnitzbao
rinaic
uriah
meatster
suvw
4x4
suittman
mdjak
makbros
juasar
twowheel
JeffFromMass
ChOp
PorkchopB
matthewsjl
_Modified by bravocharlie at 6:41 PM 9-24-2004_

Update:
The leaves are beginning to change. I've ordered good weather.
We need at least three more Touaregs.


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (noc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *noc* »_Mark, Spike, Suit... what I'd really love to find is a good off-road trail nearby that we can run as a foursome. Any way to scope that out?

I'll keep my eye out. We could probably find good trails in the Mt Pocono area. It's less then an hour away from Montville. I have a friend that lives there. I'll ask him to scope out a few spots. As soon as I get settled in, I'll post with some off road ideas on a different thread...


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Are you moving to Jersey too? I thought you had better taste?









nah. just wanna have some fun and good food http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (hotdaymnitzbao)*

counting down. 12 days till the rally! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
page 17 is mine!


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Oh, My, only twelve days? And I'm not even packed yet. Better get a move-on.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (mdjak)*

bump from page 2


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (sup44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sup44* »_I just e-mailed my cancellation to BC.







I won't be able to attend.... as I feared, my wife is too far along in her pregnancy...

I hate to sound so pathetic, but Im officially cancelling as well. Similar reasons, really. The wife is now working on her 4th month of pregnancy (little did we know that she *was* pregnant when we were at the Pt. Pleasant GTG).
To top things we're moving into our new home in West Orange on Friday (what a week this has been) and I injured my back on Saturday (I already have a slipped disc - this is just adding more pain to the mix).
So again, Im really sorry I wont be with you guys - Karen and I both were really looking forward for this...
If anyone wants my reservation at the hotel - let me know (email me at uri at uriah dot net). Otherwise I'll just cancel tomorrow.
Uri


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (Uriah)*

-X- might be interested. 
i'll get back to you when i fwd him this linkie.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_*Northeast Fall Foliage Touareg Rally*
Columbus Day Weekend
October 8-10, 2004
in New Hampshire
(100 miles north of Boston)
(4 hours from mdjak’s house)
You do not have to be from the northeast to attend!!! Everyone is welcome. You just need a Touareg.
Email me for details if you're interested.
*For those of you who email me, you will receive the proposed details for the weekend via email. 
Once you receive the details, if you are going to come, you need to email me and tell me you're coming so we can get an accurate count.*
As of 9/28/04 @ 8:09 a.m. here are the confirmed attendees:
spockcat
bravocharlie
hotdaymnitzbao
rinaic
meatster
suvw
4x4
suittman
mdjak
makbros
juasar
twowheel
JeffFromMass
ChOp
PorkchopB
matthewsjl

_Modified by bravocharlie at 8:10 AM 9-28-2004_

One more off the list.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_One more off the list.























Too bad for them. I will be there on Friday afternoon with VAGCOM in hand to do some work for those requiring the service. Will have radio tools. I will also probably bring other items for purchase and give installation help or tips as needed.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spockcat)*

Too bad for them is right. I'll be there for my new signal bulbs and probably to get raised up to normal height, as I'm getting the workshop fault and can't stand the beeping, that with the bulb beeping.
Hope I can get my daughters out of school early so we can be part of the caravan.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

man i was sssoooo excited about seeing everyone again.
i guess no greek food this time 
pooooopie.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

meatster will still be there. He is almost Greek.


----------



## suittman (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_ 
Hope I can get my daughters out of school early so we can be part of the caravan.

Is there an official caravan meeting place/time and route ???


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (suittman)*

The offer to meet at my place in northern ma for the last leg of the trip still stands. 
I'm about an hour and a half from BC's place in NH, and right on the way. I was thinking of leaving my place around 4:00 or so, but if there are folks interested in hooking up that need a bit more time, we can make it later.
Anyone who is interested can drop me an IM with contact info, and I'll send the address &/or directions.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_The offer to meet at my place in northern ma for the last leg of the trip still stands. 
I'm about an hour and a half from BC's place in NH, and right on the way. I was thinking of leaving my place around 4:00 or so, but if there are folks interested in hooking up that need a bit more time, we can make it later.
Anyone who is interested can drop me an IM with contact info, and I'll send the address &/or directions.

Departing at 4 on a holiday weekend Friday night will be at least 2 hours to Wolfeboro.


----------



## Moneypenny (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

Hi...
I'm going to be in the general vicinity on October 8 with my V10. Where will everyone be on the 8th?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (Moneypenny)*

I will be arriving prior to the 3:00 PM kickoff time. Where will you be in New Hampshire anyway?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
Departing at 4 on a holiday weekend Friday night will be at least 2 hours to Wolfeboro.

While I will be taking the day off, I can't leave much before 4:00 as I have to wait for Mrs. 4x4s to get off work.
Anyone wanting to caravan from my place can show up anytime during the day.


----------



## Moneypenny (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I will be arriving prior to the 3:00 PM kickoff time. Where will you be in New Hampshire anyway?

In the Lebanon area.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (Moneypenny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Moneypenny* »_
In the Lebanon area.

Lebanon is about 2 hours or slightly less to Wolfeboro.
Email me for directions.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (Moneypenny)*

Unfortunately, Lebanon is about 1 1/2 hours west of Wolfeboro, NH where the meet is taking place. If you think you can make it, I would suggest you email bravochariie.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spockcat)*

hum. looks like i'll be going to NH for 2 weekends in a row.
i'm making a round trip this saturday


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (Uriah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uriah* »_
I hate to sound so pathetic, but Im officially cancelling as well. Similar reasons, really. The wife is now working on her 4th month of pregnancy (little did we know that she *was* pregnant when we were at the Pt. Pleasant GTG).









Awesome Uri ! Congratulations !!! My wife told me your wife was really talking about having a baby.. Little did she know







.... Hey, e-mail me when you get settled in to your new home.. We are just about settled here.... Maybe we will have a sequel to the original meet..... Good luck... Hope your wife doesn't go through the first trimester miseries as mine did.. if she does.. pass on my wife's email [email protected] she joined a baby forum to get info on her mood and health issues..... take care....
I'm sad we'll miss the Rally as well..... but at least we can count on some good pics...


_Modified by sup44 at 12:43 AM 9-29-2004_


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

:-|
I just called the Lake Motel and they are threatening to charge me for the cancellation as their policy is two weeks notice. Unfortunately I wasnt made aware of that (rather strict) policy.
Anyone want to take over my res?
Uri


----------



## twowheel (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

Damn Damn Damn!!
Been trying to work this out, but alas, the 'reg gets in my way. It'll be in the shop.
If I can get it out in time, I'll give y'all a ring. Maybe I can do a one day thing.
Cheers all. Post lots of pics.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*

did -X- contact you?


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (twowheel)*

in the shop during columbus weekend????
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Yeah, we seem tobe going backward on the participant count!








I wonder who -X- is??


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (4x4s)*

DAMN. I have business that I just found out about today. I can't make it for the get-together. 
Anybody that needs my reservation, please IM me or e-mail @
[email protected]
Thanks, and sorry about this, business is business.


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uriah* »_:-|
I just called the Lake Motel and they are threatening to charge me for the cancellation as their policy is two weeks notice. Unfortunately I wasnt made aware of that (rather strict) policy.
Anyone want to take over my res?
Uri

Uri.. I just called and canceled our reservations. Erica (works there) mentioned the 2 week cancellation but said that I will only be charged if they where not able to re-rent the room... and she says that chances are very good that the room will rent..  I had a suite reserved.. if anyone is interested,,, It is now available....


----------



## -X- (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

I'd really like to make it. Christina graciously extended the invite, but I had promised to spend that weekend with some friends. Tried to convince them that this promised to be some fun, but not all of them are quite as stoked. 
I did call the Lake Motel about availability, etc. Let's see what happens ... could end up coming up for one of the days or so.
(I think I need new friends!







... j/k ... love my friends)


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (suittman)*

I'll probably be leaving southern CT about 3--I'll see about getting the boys out of school earlier--and will just motor on up as a caravan of 1. 
We'll also have a new puppy with us.








More intimidating than a locking wheel bolt, eh?


_Modified by SUVW at 2:20 PM 9-30-2004_


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (4x4s)*

i met -X- on Tuesday! very cool guy!
u guys will love him! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*...still in!*

I'm still in








Fate has been trying to intervene to keep me away too though...
Originally I took Friday as a vaca day and was going to be up in the area on Thursday night. Issues at work look like having a good chance of forcing me into the office on Friday. Then my best friend decided to have a bash on Saturday night to try and tempt me away.
So with the meetings for next Friday, I'm not sure what my departure time will be... but I will be there ASAP barring some unforseen catastrophic event! Looking forward to meeting anyone who's left by next weekend.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_I'll probably be leaving southern CT about 3--I'll see about getting the boys out of school earlier--and will just motor on up as a caravan of 1. 
We'll also have a new puppy with us.








More intimidating than a locking wheel bolt, eh?
_Modified by SUVW at 2:20 PM 9-30-2004_

My daughters will be all over that puppy. Might even bring my little puppster.








PS:  I hear VW is giving away puppies instead of the flashlight now.


_Modified by mdjak at 2:32 PM 9-30-2004_


----------



## koolio (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

I'm hoping to attend but it all depends if I'll actually have my Touareg that weekend - I was rear-ended (actually, a hit & run) by a school bus on 93N in Dorchester. The body shop (Cambridge Auto Center in Cambridge, MA) is planning on having the parts (rear door & rear bumper) in next week. Hopefully, they do a fantastic job.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_








]

He'll only get near Touaregs without holes in the front bumper...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_He'll only get near Touaregs without holes in the front bumper...









Good, because my dealer, Montesi, drilled 4 holes in my bumper despite the fact that I had no front plate on my V8 and I told them I wasn't going to put one on my V10 either. So the dog will stay away from my car.








Page 18 Christina!


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (SUVW)*

damn! so close to owning page 18.

_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_
He'll only get near Touaregs without holes in the front bumper...









that'll be my bumper. come hang out with me anytime http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
muahahahahahaha


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (hotdaymnitzbao)*

ok...where is everyone, am I the first one here?


----------



## Jeff from Mass (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (Leweyb)*

Hi all,
I'll be coming from western Mass. There was some talk about meeting at the Charlton rest stop which is just shy of two miles east of the I-84 exchange (exit-9). This would be I good place to meet as it will be the first rest area that most people coming from the south and west will have in common. Here is the link to the Mass turnpike http://www.massturnpike.com/ 
For those that want to ride together from this point we need to come up with the best time to meet. I have a set of FRS/GMRS radios that we can use to keep in communication.
I am really looking forward to meeting all of you and doing all this cool Treg stuff.. Thanks again BC
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

i am #600.
Jeff, I'm coming from Albany. 
will i hit that rest area?


----------



## suittman (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (Jeff from Mass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeff from Mass* »_Hi all,
I have a set of FRS/GMRS radios that we can use to keep in communication.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Did we ever decide on a FRS channel that we would all tune to ??


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (suittman)*

guys what is the exact frequency on the radios?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_guys what is the exact frequency on the radios?

Why, are you going to build your own radio?


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spockcat)*

nope. just wondering if my bf's radio from HK will work.
so i do'nt have to spend money to buy my own.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (hotdaymnitzbao)*

ok, if somone doesnt show up soon, I'm leaving. lol


----------



## Jeff from Mass (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

600,
Yes, it is exit #9 as you head east mile 80


----------



## Jeff from Mass (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (hotdaymnitzbao)*

hotdaymnitzbao,
Frequency's are: FRS= Family Radio Service
Channel 1) 462.5625 MHz / GMRS= General Mobile Radio Service
Channel 2) 462.5675 MHz /
Channel 3) 462.6125 MHz /
Channel 4) 462.6375 MHz / 1-7= GMRS/FRS
Channel 5) 462.6625 MHz /
Channel 6) 462.6875 MHz /
Channel 7) 462.7125 MHz /
Channel 8) 467.5625 MHz //
Channel 9) 467.5875 MHz //
Channel 10) 467.6125 MHz //
Channel 11) 467.5875 MHz // 8-14=FRS
Channel 12) 467.6625 MHz //
Channel 13) 467.6875 MHZ //
Channel 14) 467.7125 MHz //
Channel 15) 462.5500 MHz /
Channel 16) 462.5750 MHz /
Channel 17) 462.6000 MHz /
Channel 18) 462.6250 MHz /
Channel 19) 462.6500 MHz / 15-22=GMRS
Channel 20) 462.6750 MHz /
Channel 21) 462.7000 MHZ /
Channel 22) 462.7250 MHz /
Note: At least on my radios cannels 1-7 and 15-22 are more powerful (one watt), the rest transmit at .5 watt


----------



## suittman (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (Jeff from Mass)*

Jeff
What time were you planning on being at rest stop ?? 
We are coming from NYC area, so I guess we will pass it also ??


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (suittman)*

guys. i might have to skipout too.
i'm planning to show the touareg at the show and go.
does anyone want to take my reservation at the lake motel?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_guys. i might have to skipout too.
i'm planning to show the touareg at the show and go.
does anyone want to take my reservation at the lake motel?

!!!!!!! WHAT ????
I can't believe it!


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (4x4s)*

it's not set yet.
i can't find a place to stay for the show.
not cancelling the NH trip until i find a place to stay in joizee.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_
does anyone want to take my reservation at the lake motel?

offer still available.
i got a place to stay at the show in Joizee.
i'm so sorry guys.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Traitor


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (4x4s)*









do'nt worry guys.
i'll try to win some awards and show them what the touareg can really do.


----------



## -X- (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (hotdaymnitzbao)*

What show are you going to? Could bring the friends to check it out if they were so inclined. At least I would be doing something Touareg.


----------



## Jeff from Mass (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (suittman)*

I'm pretty open as to when I can be there. I am close so I would rather let those further away dictate the time. But I would guess somewhere between 11:00 and 2:00?


----------



## Jeff from Mass (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Christina, 
Sorry but you have to go. I just listed all those radio frequencies for you.








I'll bet we could get enough of us to pitch in to get you a really nice trophy Plus I am going to give everyone a very special gift


----------



## wineman (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_guys. i might have to skipout too.
i'm planning to show the touareg at the show and go.


OUCH !!
She defect's .... within a week of the Eggfest ....
Skip all the way to jourseeeee........
BOO !!!!!


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (-X-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-X-* »_What show are you going to? Could bring the friends to check it out if they were so inclined. At least I would be doing something Touareg.


http://www.show-n-go.info
i'm entering the competition


----------



## sjwass (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (hotdaymnitzbao)*

hotdaymnitzbao - First you encourage me to come to the NE rally and now you are going to NJ (my home state). Do you expect a lot of eggs at Englishtown??


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (sjwass)*

hopefully i'll be the only one. 
then i'll definitely win something by default.
muahahahhaa
they are grouping the touareg with the phaeton.
we'll see what happens.


----------



## -X- (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (hotdaymnitzbao)*

hmmm ... maybe I should compete







. In what category are you competing? style? 
I'll get the rims next week just for the event! Don't you think my interior will do well? 
Nah .. just kidding. Would come to watch. If it were up to me, I would do the Sat NE gtg .. then drive down for the show-n-go







. 
I do like to drive the Treg alot.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Guys:
I say this with tongue in cheek... 
She's young. She's giving up a bonafide opportunity to experience twp of the very characteristics that are good about the USA--brotherhood and the beautiful land--for what's not so good about it--glitz, materialism and possible glory. That's without commentary, other than what this one sentence provides, about the nature of commitment versus instant gratification.
I'd say lets pitch in and buy her a pretty trophy, signifying that we would not only have appreciated her Touareg more than most of those attendees will, but would appreciate her herself more than anyone at Raceway Raceway RACEWAY Park in Englishtown New Jersey will!!
Nonetheless, I wish Bao luck in her quest for Touareg supremacy.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_guys. i might have to skipout too.
i'm planning to show the touareg at the show and go.
does anyone want to take my reservation at the lake motel?

This event has been planned for at least 4 months. It now has less than 20 Touaregs attending. You've encouraged people to attend and have reacted when people dropped out. 
You're going to an event where you will most likely not know anyone; where there will be probably no other Touaregs; where there will be mostly concrete and buildings around you rather than trees in full color and mountains. There are other shows to go to; but only one Fall Touareg Rally.
You've made a bad decision and have let your fellow Touaregs buddies down.


----------



## suittman (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

Christina,
You may be out of luck I just saw this on their website :
"Please Note:
Some classes will be added or deleted depending on number of entries in that class."
So if your the only Egg, they may drop the class or put you in another class with lots of competition


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
This event has been planned for at least 4 months. It now has less than 20 Touaregs attending. You've encouraged people to attend and have reacted when people dropped out. 
You're going to an event where you will most likely not know anyone; where there will be probably no other Touaregs; where there will be mostly concrete and buildings around you rather than trees in full color and mountains. There are other shows to go to; but only one Fall Touareg Rally.
You've made a bad decision and have let your fellow Touaregs buddies down.

That's exactly what I was saying, but I don't know her well enough to have said it that way.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (SUVW)*

Bao, I'm shocked.


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

OK, just catching up after a week visiting Dallas and LA - I've got a couple of questions....
The radios you're all talking about - are these anything more sosphisticated than these small hand-held push to talk radios sold in Ratshack etc. (normally sold in pairs??).
I'm taking the day off work on Friday and would be willing to convoy up. I know we've got Suittman coming from the Clifton area and a few others from the NY area. What time are people thinking of getting going?
Cheers,
John.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (matthewsjl)*

yea those r them, and costco has a really good deal on a four pack with rechargeable batteries and charging stand..check it out


----------



## suittman (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: (matthewsjl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matthewsjl* »_ 
The radios you're all talking about - are these anything more sosphisticated than these small hand-held push to talk radios sold in Ratshack etc. (normally sold in pairs??).



I have a few extra if you want to borrow one ---
Email me so we can hook up for the drive - [email protected]
Jay


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
This event has been planned for at least 4 months. It now has less than 20 Touaregs attending. You've encouraged people to attend and have reacted when people dropped out. 
You're going to an event where you will most likely not know anyone; where there will be probably no other Touaregs; where there will be mostly concrete and buildings around you rather than trees in full color and mountains. There are other shows to go to; but only one Fall Touareg Rally.
You've made a bad decision and have let your fellow Touaregs buddies 
down.

Really, do people not know the meaning of commitment anymore? That really stinks. It's like saying she just doesn't care about us which is hard to believe. If she needs to win an award so badly, I'll stop in some cheap trophy shop on my way up and award it to her.
That just plain sucks. I can't believe all the dropouts. lame reasons, too. The two get togethers I've been to have really been lots of fun and this one is going to top those by far. A trip up Mt. Washington, a trip to the Maine coast and llbean. I can't believe it and I'm pissed.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (mdjak)*

I guess she's not going to be vying for page 19 or 20 bragging rights anymore.
Mdjak... her loss, really. We'll have a great time. I said the same things about commitment, etc., in my post a few back.
It's akin to the dating world... when they make a decision to go elsewhere (especially for something so superficial), it's not worth the effort to ask to be blessed with someone's company who doesn't value the company of those they eschew. 
Flashback:

_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_counting down. 12 days till the rally! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
page 17 is mine!

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif












_Modified by SUVW at 8:26 PM 10-2-2004_


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (SUVW)*

I guess Christina can now be summed up in about 2 words:
SELL OUT! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I think we should fly wineman to NH and give him a Touareg for the weekend. That way we can all be humbled in the face of the left coasters who whooped our A$$ in T-Reg rally #'s.








<---- Dissappointed, if I could clone myself and my Touareg, I would... but I can't so D'OH!








... its looking that my Fri meeting will not materialize, so I should either be at the Charlton stop for the ride up, or already at BC's by 3! Woo-hoo.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (rinaic)*

sucks like a wet vac if you ask me...but then, you didnt


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (Leweyb)*

Your opinion is always valued around here, especially by me.
And I think the real reason Christina is not coming, besides the fact that Leweyb is not, is there is no Louis Vuitton or Hermes stores in N.H.










_Modified by mdjak at 11:34 PM 10-2-2004_


----------



## wineman (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (rinaic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rinaic* »_I think we should fly wineman to NH and give him a Touareg for the weekend. That way we can all be humbled in the face of the left coasters who whooped our A$$ in T-Reg rally #'s.









 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Guys, I'd be there in a heartbeat, but I'm still up to my neck making Vino, had some grapes that were late ripening. I would love to get my hands on V10 for a day or say a month. 
The #'s don't mean that much, it's the 'quality' of the outstanding T-Reg owners out there who are having a blast with the "best bang for their buck" SUV's 
I got some wine headed your way, for the weekend, via Spock. 
Hope you all enjoy it .....


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

aww guys come on.
u guys are totally giving me the guilt trip here.
the show n go is the last big show in the northeast. 
as you all know, i'm moving out of the states by March, there aren't going to be any other shows that i will be able to attend from now till march.
I am willing to drive up from jerzee after the show on Sunday and maybe meet u guys up Sunday night for dinner.
I'm really sorry but this is something i've really wanted to do (since i missed waterfest) and my friends up here (http://www.ca-va.org , http://www.elitedubs.com) are all encouraging me to compete.
by the way, i was in Derry, NH today and the drive up there was B-E-A-UTIFUL.


----------



## cyberdog (Jun 1, 2000)

come on guys, as christina said it herself, she's moving out of the states and back to asia next year. and I can tell you, we don't get ANY show here at all, well maybe in Japan, but not anywhere else......
I'm sure she'd love to do both, but time is running out and i'm pretty sure it was a pretty hard decision for her too! the least you guys could do is NOT to give her any guilt trip.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Choosing*

Of course it's up to you, Christina.
And I guess it's not right that we judge what we think would be more gratifying for you... but
I guess we're all a little (OK, a lot!) older and a bit more experienced in life, and given the fact that you are leaving this country soon, it appears that others' thinking is in line with mine that making friends you can continue to stay in touch with (I wasn't at either of the previous two get-togethers, so I don't even know you, other than what I see on a board), and seeing New England in all its Autumnal glory would have given you a much more pleasant memory to take back with you than a show, where your award might be based on lack of competition... You'd have had 20 people admire your Touareg in New Hampshire, very appreciative of it, rather than some group of judges and spectators who don't even know you who will probably be more interested in a Touareg cause they've never seen one, rather than the fact that yours is unique. I could be completely wrong about that, though. I have never been to a show, other than a classic VW show.
But as I said upfront, it's your decision. And I suppose if you read back, perhaps we reacted not only because of the reason, but because you didn't seem to display much remorse at all. Don't consider what we said guilt as much as it was disappointment. No one would want you to come because of guilt. We'd only want you there because you wanted to be there, and so it appears it just wasn't as important to you as many of us would have liked it to have been. We're talking about mostly a bunch of middle-aged perverts who appreciate what a younger fun-loving gal brings to the table. We'll be fine, and so will you.
Best of luck... take home the gold.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Choosing (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_Best of luck... take home the gold.


Here! Here!


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_Your opinion is always valued around here, especially by me.
And I think the real reason Christina is not coming, besides the fact that Leweyb is not, is there is no Louis Vuitton or Hermes stores in N.H.









_Modified by mdjak at 11:34 PM 10-2-2004_

My wife is correcting you Mark, theres several choice outlets between the NH area and manchester vt. Believe me, she would know.
But all said, I'm sure Bao will have momre fun, doing what she wants to do, then doing what the balance of the gtg's want her to do.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (Leweyb)*

Your concern for Christina warms the cockles of my heart, lewey.
How's the schnoz feeling?
And why are you letting your wife read over your shoulder?


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (mdjak)*

Back on topic. BC, While I realize the weather cannot be predicted on Mt. Washington, do you think the auto road will still be open for us? When does is usually close for the winter?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_aww guys come on.
u guys are totally giving me the guilt trip here.
the show n go is the last big show in the northeast. 
as you all know, i'm moving out of the states by March, there aren't going to be any other shows that i will be able to attend from now till march.
I am willing to drive up from jerzee after the show on Sunday and maybe meet u guys up Sunday night for dinner.
I'm really sorry but this is something i've really wanted to do (since i missed waterfest) and my friends up here (http://www.ca-va.org , http://www.elitedubs.com) are all encouraging me to compete.
by the way, i was in Derry, NH today and the drive up there was B-E-A-UTIFUL.

Yes, they are laying a big guilt trip on you. Of course you are free to do what you want. Maybe we will have to have a mid-winter gathering/ski weekend at LeweyB's house in VT to give you another opportunity.
My only question is; if you are leaving in March for Asia, why did you buy another car that you don't even know how to drive? Are you planning on giving it to me as a surprise gift for being so nice to you?














I reallly appreciate the thought.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I would love to do that Jim, it sleeps 10 easily, and I'll even share a bed, oh wait..
Its right on the mountain, and I love being a host.
We'll get together another time.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_Your concern for Christina warms the cockles of my heart, lewey.
How's the schnoz feeling?
And why are you letting your wife read over your shoulder?









It hurts a lot, but since I've become a rush limbaugh oxy-head, it only hurts towards the end of the 4 - 6 hour period, then its pill time.
I have scabs falling outta my nose that are big enough to have their own zip codes..
She wasnt reading it, i asked her about the shopping and she got all perked up and shot back the answer.


_Modified by Leweyb at 9:40 AM 10-3-2004_


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_Back on topic. BC, While I realize the weather cannot be predicted on Mt. Washington, do you think the auto road will still be open for us? When does is usually close for the winter?

I expect the road to be open at least to halfway if not all the way to the top.
Christina will certainly miss out on this once in a lifetime experience.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

The mount washington autoroad will be there next year, and the year after. Maybe we're missing the once in lifetime experience in Jersey?
Don't second guess other peoples priorities folks, just cause they don't align with yours. You don't know all the facts, and your making judgements. Not fair.


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

SUVW, well put!
BC. . . Come on, there are plenty of Wolfesboro type places across Asia that will be hosting Autumn get-togethers that Christina can get to in a Touareg to meet 20 other people with Touaregs.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
My only question is; if you are leaving in March for Asia, why did you buy another car that you don't even know how to drive? Are you planning on giving it to me as a surprise gift for being so nice to you?














I reallly appreciate the thought.









1. i've always wanted a beetle
2. i want a stick car... i gotta learn sometime. and why not force myself to learn by getting a standard
3. i got a good deal on it
4. i can sell it to u cheap


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (rinaic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rinaic* »_SUVW, well put!
BC. . . Come on, there are plenty of Wolfesboro type places across Asia that will be hosting Autumn get-togethers that Christina can get to in a Touareg to meet 20 other people with Touaregs.









Exactly.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Yes, they are laying a big guilt trip on you. 

Is that guilt about the guilt? (For the record, I tried to explain that it wasn't guilt)


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_
Is that guilt about the guilt? (For the record, I tried to explain that it wasn't guilt)

...now you sound like my roman catholic mother doing her best jewish guilt trip..
you go..have a good time, don't worry anout your widowed mother...I'll be fine...(p.s. she derives a NB I bought her..too funny, i just realized the coincedenke)


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

guys!!!!!!!!!!
i'm not trying to create drama here.
just leave it.
if ppl is determined i'm a fickle then fine. i am a fickle.
it's my fault in the first place.
i'm sorry if i let u guys down.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

...ujmmm bao, i think the drama is over, lets all get along with life now. But we want pics from joyshee ok? LOL


----------



## cyberdog (Jun 1, 2000)

well done guys, did i hear someone say brotherhood or friends in the last 2 pages? is that how you treat your friends and brother/sister? you guys can't even respect ones decision! 
o btw leweyb, congrat! cos i offered a few bucks to her NB fund but she refused to accept, you must be something special to her hehehhehe
and bao, just go have fun at the show, i know you wanna to do it for the longest time! i'm with you.........


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (cyberdog)*

I dint give bao money, that was my mom. Bao didnt mention that she would let me pimp her ride though, i took off my sneakers and slapped her in my head and initiated her...obscure scnizzel refererence, most wont catch..


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
I expect the road to be open at least to halfway if not all the way to the top.

I didn't know that they did that. I thought it was either open or not. If it's open halfway, do they make you turn around in one of the "brake cooling off turnouts"?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_
I didn't know that they did that. I thought it was either open or not. If it's open halfway, do they make you turn around in one of the "brake cooling off turnouts"?

Depends. Sometimes you can go beyond halfway depending on weather and road conditions. My guess is we'll make it to the top.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

I've been up there on almost 15 occasions. Once, and only once did we have a clear view that included almost five states in every direction. The highest peak in the northeast. Can't wait.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_I've been up there on almost 15 occasions. Once, and only once did we have a clear view that included almost five states in every direction. The highest peak in the northeast. Can't wait.

The summit of Mount Washington is in the fog 60% of the time.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

Quite true, but as the song says: On a clear day, you can see for ever, so Rise up. It will astound you.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (mdjak)*

figures tha girl knows the words to g*) showtunes...you guys dont need Bao up there, just have mark wear a dress


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

Who ordered this????
http://www.w3.weather.com/weat..._city
Take it back and bring us another.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_Who ordered this????
http://www.w3.weather.com/weat..._city
Take it back and bring us another.

You're relying on a 10 day weather forecast? I wouldn't worry about it. Check the weather Thursday night.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_Who ordered this????
http://www.w3.weather.com/weat..._city
Take it back and bring us another.

This is good. The long range weather forecast is always wrong. That means it should be a great weekend.
Thanks for deleting a couple of posts so I could get page 20 Mr. M.


_Modified by spockcat at 8:41 AM 10-4-2004_


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_figures tha girl knows the words to g*) showtunes...you guys dont need Bao up there, just have mark wear a dress

I'm going to dress in a tu-tu and play some sweet chin music on your new schnoz, my friend. 
BTW, did you get that manly Totes Umbrella 955 yet?


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Thanks for deleting a couple of posts so I could get page 20 Mr. M.


It's a conspiracy!!!!


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
You're relying on a 10 day weather forecast? I wouldn't worry about it. Check the weather Thursday night.

Oh, I'm sorry. Wrong link. I had meant to send a link listing all the strip joints in New Hampshire.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_As of 10/1/04 @ 4:10 p.m. here are the confirmed attendees:
spockcat
bravocharlie
rinaic
meatster
suvw
4x4
suittman
mdjak
makbros
JeffFromMass
ChOp
PorkchopB
matthewsjl


From a peak of 20 confirmed attendees to 13, it looks like we're winding down to the start of the Fall Touareg Rally. If anyone else is interested, please email ASAP.
We look forward to seeing all of you on Friday.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

Looking forward to meeting you, BC.
Is there anything I can bring?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_Looking forward to meeting you, BC.
Is there anything I can bring?

About 6 or 7 more Touareg owners.


----------



## suittman (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

We are planning on leaving NJ / NYC area about 9 am and hooking up with Jeff from Mass at the Charlton rest area about 12:00ish 
I think John (matthewsjl) will be convoying with us 
ANYONE ELSE want to join us ?? or meet along the way ??
email me [email protected]


----------



## suittman (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

Bravo - are there any "do it yourself" car wash's in town ??


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (suittman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *suittman* »_Bravo - are there any "do it yourself" car wash's in town ?? 

Yes.
If you look at your email I sent you, after turning right at the gas stations on to Center Street, at the bottom of the hill, just beyond Dunkin' Donuts, there is a self service & automatic brushless car wash on the right side of the road in Clarke Plaza. Its at the far end of the building.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
About 6 or 7 more Touareg owners.

I was ahead of you. I just posted on ClubTouareg. 
Seriously, though... what can I bring?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_
I was ahead of you. I just posted on ClubTouareg. 
Seriously, though... what can I bring? 

Nothing thanks.
We're all set.


----------



## suittman (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
Yes.
If you look at your email I sent you, after turning right at the gas stations on to Center Street, at the bottom of the hill, just beyond Dunkin' Donuts, there is a self service & automatic brushless car wash on the right side of the road in Clarke Plaza. Its at the far end of the building.

Thanks - car wash and DONUTS... what more could I ask for


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (suittman)*

Hey, Suit, don't forget the custom bathing suits to go along with the jackets leweyb isn't providing.


----------



## suittman (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (mdjak)*

Best I can do is some desk calanders of women in swimsuits


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

i still have my reservation at the lake motel. will be calling otmorrow to cancel it if no one decides to take it.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (suittman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *suittman* »_We are planning on leaving NJ / NYC area about 9 am and hooking up with Jeff from Mass at the Charlton rest area about 12:00ish 
I think John (matthewsjl) will be convoying with us 
ANYONE ELSE want to join us ?? or meet along the way ??
email me [email protected]

If you all want to meet up in Chelmsford, we can make it a bigger caravan heding north. Ch0p, PorckchopB, and I were going to depart from there around 4:00 or so. I'll be there all day, but need to wait for the wife to get off work. 
Let me know, and I'll email address/directions


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (4x4s)*

I would just like to say that I am still in. Seems like we need a little momentum around here. The only T-reg owners I know are Ch0p and 4x4s, and they are both coming, wish I could do more to rally support.
Oh, still need exact directions. And who was bringing me a tent again, mdjak??
I have a bunch of beer in my fridge from this weekend's housewarming party, so I plan on bringing up a cooler for anyone who gets thirsty.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (PorkchopB)*

You could get Chistina's room, instead of the tent. IM hotdaymnitzbao.
I'll email you directions in a few...


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (4x4s)*

Yeah, I only need a place for Friday night I think. Not sure what motel will let me just get one night. I plan on showing up and seeing what they can do for me (just the way I do things). I am trying to make it back to the on Saturday night for a party that starts at 10 pm. Time to get those pumpkins and carve 'em up.
Also, the Sox play at 4. Worth changing any plans for the game, or no?


----------



## suittman (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_
If you all want to meet up in Chelmsford, we can make it a bigger caravan heding north. Ch0p, PorckchopB, and I were going to depart from there around 4:00 or so. I'll be there all day, but need to wait for the wife to get off work. 
Let me know, and I'll email address/directions

Got your email,, but think we'll just head up earlier !!


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (suittman)*

Okay, see you there!


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (PorkchopB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PorkchopB* »_Yeah, I only need a place for Friday night I think. Not sure what motel will let me just get one night. I plan on showing up and seeing what they can do for me (just the way I do things). I am trying to make it back to the on Saturday night for a party that starts at 10 pm. Time to get those pumpkins and carve 'em up.
Also, the Sox play at 4. Worth changing any plans for the game, or no?

Christina may end up eating the 2 or 3 nights, so she may be willing to give you her first night to save at least on that. Not sure, but just throwing that out there.


----------



## Jeff from Mass (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (suittman)*

I will be at the Charlton rest area about 12:00, Figure on leaving at 12:30. This should get us there just before 3:00? I'm hoping the Spockcat will be able to do a little vag-coming for me. I just got the Hoen bulbs in the mail but the Treg is in the body shop having a little custom work done, I hope to get them in before I leave. Hope we can make it all the way up Mt. Washington. My wife hopes its snowed in








If there are any others who want to hook up with us at Charlton or somewhere along the way let us know otherwise we'll see you there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (Jeff from Mass)*

makbros and I might try to hookup with some of you for the drive up. I'll let you guys know soon.
Meat


----------



## suittman (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (meatster)*

Meat - 
We are planning on leaving NJ (we live off exit 152) around 9 and hooking up with Jeff about 12...
Want to meet up in NJ for drive ??
email me [email protected]


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (SUVW)*

Yeah, I will message her if I see her online today. Christina, you out there?
AIM: PorkchopB
MSN messenger: porkchopb AT hotmail.com


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (PorkchopB)*

Problem solved. We got the reservation all squared away.


----------



## Tuarisi (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (suittman)*

Suittman i just sent you and email
Im headin up To Keene and i might be interested in Posse - ing up wit you guys until Nashua..
BravoCHarlie or anyone.. is the route going to take route 3 through NAshua?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (Tuarisi)*

Yes, Rt. 3 through Nashua is the most direct.


----------



## zbwmy (Jan 3, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (4x4s)*

You guys figure out what time the convoy rolls through Nashua and I will sneak away from my radar scope and take some pictures.


_Modified by zbwmy at 4:42 PM 10-5-2004_


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (Tuarisi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tuarisi* »_Suittman i just sent you and email
Im headin up To Keene and i might be interested in Posse - ing up wit you guys until Nashua..
BravoCHarlie or anyone.. is the route going to take route 3 through NAshua?


Yes, it would be I495 to U.S. Route 3 which turns into the Everett Turnpike at the N.H. state line.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

hey BC think you could arrange a straight in for me on a nice 10k runway, I'm heavy...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (Leweyb)*

Lewey,
zbwmy can arrange that for you. He will make use you circle the field the entire weekend for us.


----------



## vwincident (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (mdjak)*

http://www.mountwashington.org/
Be sure and take your mittens.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_hey BC think you could arrange a straight in for me on a nice 10k runway, I'm heavy...

Closest airport is 2,500 feet long. Next closest is 5,000 feet long with an ILS.


----------



## Tuarisi (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

Yes, it would be I495 to U.S. Route 3 which turns into the Everett Turnpike at the N.H. state line.
Thanks Bravocharlie


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (Tuarisi)*

I don't think Netjets will let a unit in to 5000....lol. 
Do they have STOL Citations? 
Maybe a PC-12 Pilatus...those puppies rotate like homesick angels. 




_Modified by Leweyb at 7:46 PM 10-5-2004_


----------



## suittman (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

Got a small convoy from the NJ/NYC area going
I am leaving Clifton NJ (exit 152) at 9 am,, John (mattewjl) and Meat, MAYBE meeting me (not sure about them yet)









Then meeting Tuarisa at a weigh station in CT about 10:00 - he can not attend our gtg, but is driving to NH for something else..
Then about 12 -12:30 meeting Jeff from mass at the Charlton rest area on the Mass Pike..
Then on to wolfeboro !!
ANYONE else here want to hook up, please email me.... [email protected]


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (suittman)*

We will be meeting Suitman in Clifton at around 9am (just emailed you directly).
Looking forward to the drive and meeting you all.
Cheers,
John.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_I don't think Netjets will let a unit in to 5000....lol. 
Do they have STOL Citations? 
Maybe a PC-12 Pilatus...those puppies rotate like homesick angels. 

Umm, I think you should stick to hot tubs. 5,000 feet will accomodate all small and medium size corporate jets. Larger ones like the Gulfstream V and Falcon 50 and 900 have no problem with 5,000 foot runways. I have a friend who used LCI for years flying a Falcon 50 from LCI to Europe non-stop. LCI is a 5,000 foot strip.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

Netjets wont land on a runway shorter then 7000 according to my account rep last year, I tried to fly into a airport in vermont and was told no way too short only 6000 feet...








I only know what they tell me, after all I only know hot tubs...whaddai know
and look I dont even know how to post pics tonite....lol


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_Netjets wont land on a runway shorter then 7000 according to my account rep last year, I tried to fly into a airport in vermont and was told no way too short only 6000 feet...








I only know what they tell me, after all I only know hot tubs...whaddai know
and look I dont even know how to post pics tonite....lol









I think your rep. was wrong. We have NetJets in and out of Laconia (LCI) all the time.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

I just know they couldnt get me into 6k in VT Mr t33a....
BUt once again, Bc, what do I know...


_Modified by Leweyb at 8:49 PM 10-5-2004_


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_I just know they couldnt get me into 6k in VT Mr t33a....
BUt once again, Bc, what do I know...

Well, you now know that what they told you was BS. Call Marquis Jet or another charter service. 5,000 feet is no problemo.
Hell, they bring George W into SFM on 6,000 feet in a Boeing 757!


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

Hell no, I dont pay, I still have ten hours I have to use by dec 31st!


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (Leweyb)*

Umm Netjets is marquis jets, at least thats what my card says, its black and says marquis...


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_I don't think Netjets will let a unit in to 5000....lol. 
Do they have STOL Citations? 
Maybe a PC-12 Pilatus...those puppies rotate like homesick angels. 

If you fly in, we'll rent a nice SUV for you.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

youre a real sport BC, about as nice as my ex wife


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_youre a real sport BC, about as nice as my ex wife

She suggested the color.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

I like the front plate, nice touch


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
Hell, they bring George W into SFM on 6,000 feet in a Boeing 757!

Probably democratic flight controllers....


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (Leweyb)*

Hey, if you fly to Hanscom (KBED) you can ride up with me. I work on civilian side of the air base. KBED has a 7k runway (11-29).


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (PorkchopB)*

Hey Pork, he ain't flying nowhere. His nose is too swollen to go up in the air.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (mdjak)*

and Mark has become a bitter, bitter man...


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (Leweyb)*

That's better, better man, my friend.


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (mdjak)*

And now I'm just confused


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (PorkchopB)*

they are being dorky.








u can ignore them.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (hotdaymnitzbao)*

To all that are going this wkend:
Have lots of fun, wish I could go and meet the rest of the ppl that I haven't. Take lots of pictures and most of all be safe all. 
Spikeital


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spikeital)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spikeital* »_To all that are going this wkend:
Have lots of fun, wish I could go and meet the rest of the ppl that I haven't. Take lots of pictures and most of all be safe all. 


^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spikeital)*

Roger that. I will put some pix up on my website and post the address early next week.


----------



## suittman (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (PorkchopB)*

Looks like we got a real convoy now
Makbros (nick), Meatster (jim) and Mathewjl (john) are meeting me near my house in Clifton NJ at 9;00 am
Stopping in Mass to hook up with Jeff from Mass around 12:30ish 

ANYONE ELSE want to meet up ??? email me [email protected]


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (suittman)*

I hope you guys have a great time. It's killing me sitting here at my home in Colorado knowing that I should be on the road right now meeting up with you.
I hope everyone travelling has a safe drive, I wish all of you many laughs, good food and good drink








I look forward to seeing lotsa pictures next week!!

ENJOY!


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (suittman)*

Looks like we won't be leaving southern CT till about 12:30-1--going to pull the boys out of school), so won't be able to meet up... 
Is everyone bringing Family radios? I found one of my old ones.


----------



## suittman (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_ 
Is everyone bringing Family radios? I found one of my old ones.


I have about 5 extra FRS radios I am bringing - we are going to use channel 6 for the convoy (unless that is too busy)..
see you there


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (suittman)*

I am interested. I'm just outside the I95 loop off of route 2. What time do you think you will be passing by route 2? Are you taking I93, I95, or I495 through Mass?
My one issue is that I am at work and can't bail before 2 (dman meetings). Sounds like you will be there a spot early for me if you are in MA at 12:30.


----------



## suittman (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (PorkchopB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PorkchopB* »_I am interested. I'm just outside the I95 loop off of route 2. What time do you think you will be passing by route 2? Are you taking I93, I95, or I495 through Mass?
My one issue is that I am at work and can't bail before 2 (dman meetings). Sounds like you will be there a spot early for me if you are in MA at 12:30.









MEETINGS !!! its Friday ... Just sent you an email.. But looks like we will be there around 1:30, but with traffic (getting out of NYC area) you never can tell...


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (suittman)*

I think I will be in Londonderry, NH and could probably rendezvous with the suittman convoy once you guys are north enough.
I'd need some advance warning on progress and a meeting point, I'll e-mail suittman in a few.


----------



## suittman (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (rinaic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rinaic* »_I think I will be in Londonderry, NH and could probably rendezvous with the suittman convoy once you guys are north enough.
I'd need some advance warning on progress and a meeting point, I'll e-mail suittman in a few.


Cool... more eggs = more fun


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (suittman)*

Well, now that the day has finally arrived, I have bad news too.
I can't make it. Before four o'clock this afternoon, that is.


----------



## suittman (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (mdjak)*

Egg all packed, ready to meet the starting convoy in a little while..
we, probably wont be there till around 4 also - have a few stops along the say to pickup more people !!
see ya later


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (suittman)*

Actually, I'm picking up my two daughters at 1:30, stopping back home briefly, and will be on my way by 2. I still have to pack. I worked last night and didn't get a chance yet.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (mdjak)*

Hey, Schnozboy, there's still room at the motel for you. Too bad you didn't get that umbrella-equipped paw sha yet.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_Actually, I'm picking up my two daughters at 1:30, stopping back home briefly, and will be on my way by 2. I still have to pack. I worked last night and didn't get a chance yet.

Pack? Oh yeah, right! There'll be time. I don't leave the house for two hours.


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (SUVW)*

ITS ON
suittman, I will meet you either at S. Willow St exit off 293 or where 293 meets 93.
BC,
Where is the largest TV in the area with a satellite dish. Some of us are going to need to see the Yankees play.
See you all later!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (rinaic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rinaic* »_ITS ON
suittman, I will meet you either at S. Willow St exit off 293 or where 293 meets 93.
BC,
Where is the largest TV in the area with a satellite dish. Some of us are going to need to see the Yankees play.
See you all later!









Sony 36 inch, dual screen XBR TV available.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (rinaic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rinaic* »_ITS ON
Where is the largest TV in the area with a satellite dish. Some of us are going to need to see the Yankees play.









Glad we'll be able to see the Twins game.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

Spockcat and Mrs. Spockcat have arrived in the V10. Let the games begin!








spockcat talking to his stockbroker.









_Modified by bravocharlie at 7:02 PM 10-8-2004_


_Modified by bravocharlie at 7:30 PM 10-8-2004_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

BC, I'll offer again. If anyone in your groups wants an easy place to upload and display your rally pictures, I'll give you plenty of space on my website.
email me at vwvortex at avalonsystems dot net for more info.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (aircooled)*

I'm all set thanks.
check out:
http://www.whittenfarm.com


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll leave the offer open to anyone else that my want a place to host their pics.
Have a great time!


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

Uggg and i have to go to this wedding tomorrow


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_Spockcat and Mrs. Spockcat have arrived in the V10. Let the games begin!








spockat talking to his stockbroker.








WEaring one of the 30 t-shirts he stole at the last GTG...
_Modified by bravocharlie at 4:05 PM 10-8-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (Leweyb)*

Anybody seen mdjak? Dinner is over. The roasted pig is gone. Cheesecake is gone (photos and recipe later it was fantastic). Lots of cars already vagged. But no mdjak?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Anybody seen mdjak? Dinner is over. The roasted pig is gone. Cheesecake is gone (photos and recipe later it was fantastic). Lots of cars already vagged. But no mdjak?

no mdjak?
Where is Christina?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

She is busy shining up her car so Rabbit owners can judge it.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Day #1 Photos*

The Gang is all here. (except Christina)








Meatster doing his VAGGING








Mrs. Spockcat using her small hands
















Makbros rifled TReg








spockcat & JeffFromMass working over a headlight assembly








spockcat seminar








apres dinner








weather is perfect








Cheesecake saved for Christina....where's Christina?








Boots


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Day #1 Photos (bravocharlie)*

I'm glad everyone has made it there safe.... it looks like a good time will be had by all.

I could just cry!!!!! (boo-hoo, boo-hoo)


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Day #1 Photos (TREGinginCO)*

It's 10 pm, do you know where your Touareg is? Mine is still here at the rally, making new friends with the other TRegs...


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Day #1 Photos (bravocharlie)*

Thats a GTG, I think theres more touaregs in my office parking lot...
Ya know, if you wore a pair of them western style boots in New York, they'd B$%^& slap ya...

Looks like a nice piece of property, didnt anyone pay the landscaper to cut the lawn though?
Oh well, I wish I was there, I really was looking forward to the abuse...


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Day #1 Photos (bravocharlie)*

Internet access, at the Lake Motel! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Day #1 Photos (PorkchopB)*

Have fun guys!







Looks like a great time.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Day #1 Photos (rinaic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rinaic* »_Internet access, at the Lake Motel! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You guys better get to bed, the drive to Mt. Washington is coming early.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Day #1 Photos (spockcat)*

Spock, you know that they dont let deisels up the auto road right? Who are you driving with Mark?


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Day #1 Photos (Leweyb)*

Yeah, but the Touareg drivers in your parking lot are probably a bunch of jerk-offs seeing as they aren't here.
And yeah, I wear my Python boots in Downtown Boston. Someone with a sense of style might actually understand that....








AND I don't need to COMPENSATE with fancy Italian sports cars (the Gallardo) because I have the only car I need.
How's that for a spot of abuse? (I had help egging me on....







)


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Day #1 Photos (spockcat)*

I cannot tell you how jealous I am! Have fun!


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Day #1 Photos (spockcat)*

Sleeping is for suckers. 1 am to 6 am is all anyone ever needs.... Who's up for a late night Taco Bell run to Manchester?


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Day #1 Photos (spockcat)*

Bed now means 4am wake up time... Plus 1 inning still to go!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Day #1 Photos (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_Spock, you know that they dont let deisels up the auto road right? Who are you driving with Mark?

I'll be the only one NOT losing horsepower as we drive up to 6,000 feet.


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Day #1 Photos (PorkchopB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PorkchopB* »_Sleeping is for suckers. 1 am to 6 am is all anyone ever needs.... Who's up for a late night Taco Bell run to Manchester?

Tomorrow night we should hit the bars for a few.


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Day #1 Photos (rinaic)*

What bars? This isn't NYC, I bet the bars close by 10. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Day #1 Photos (rinaic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rinaic* »_Tomorrow night we should hit the bars for a few.

Patti says "what bars"?


----------



## koolio (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Day #1 Photos (spockcat)*

Wish I could be up there with you all but my T-reg is still at the auto body shop being repaired from the school bus that rear-ended me 2 weeks ago. So pissed I'm not gonna have it back until AFTER the long weekend!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Day #1 Photos*

Jeff from Mass, Where is the second cheesecake? BC is looking for more. 
PS: Don't forget to post the recipe.










_Modified by spockcat at 10:59 PM 10-8-2004_


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Day #1 Photos (spockcat)*

Whatever bar is closest, Laconia if all else fails. They close at 1... Live Free or Die, but get to bed early!
Ask her if there are any colleges out this way.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Day #1 Photos (rinaic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rinaic* »_Whatever bar is closest, Laconia if all else fails. They close at 1... Live Free or Die, but get to bed early!
Ask her if there are any colleges out this way.

Maybe you guys should have stayed a bit later. We are finishing the great Boorman Vineyards wine. Thanks wineman.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








page 23


_Modified by spockcat at 11:16 PM 10-8-2004_


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Day #1 Photos (PorkchopB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PorkchopB* »_Yeah, but the Touareg drivers in your parking lot are probably a bunch of jerk-offs seeing as they aren't here.
And yeah, I wear my Python boots in Downtown Boston. Someone with a sense of style might actually understand that....








AND I don't need to COMPENSATE with fancy Italian sports cars (the Gallardo) because I have the only car I need.
How's that for a spot of abuse? (I had help egging me on....







)

Good responses...but better answers-Yeah, they are j-ing off at skip barber this weekend...
Yeah I bet the boots area hit in Boston, they probably like them in San Francisco and The Pines, Fire Island. In faxt, I bet Mark will love them...
Your abosolotely right about only needed one car, but its not about needs, its about the appreciation of building a stable of fine automobiles, all with a personality their own...much like ex-wives, right spock?
But all in good fun guys, I'd love to be there, but the last gtg cost me a 3000 dollar broken tooth...lol. I go this wednesday, until them I look like busta rhymes with one gold tooth (at least its in back) 
hey are you guys bbq any of that **** cheese, I mean halloumi cheese, or whatever it was, that was some good S^&*!
your serve pork boy...muahaaaaaaaa


_Modified by Leweyb at 11:17 PM 10-8-2004_


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Day #1 Photos (spockcat)*

... thought the party was about over. D'oh!


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Day #1 Photos (rinaic)*

No they're probably doing the polka in the parking lot by now. 
"I dont want her, you can have her, shes too fat for me...."
The good news is, this is the most action New Hampshire has seen since the old man on the mountain fell over in 03....



_Modified by Leweyb at 12:15 AM 10-9-2004_


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Day #1 Photos (Leweyb)*

omg!!!!!
have lots of fun guys!
and miss me!
i gotta get my butt out of troy around noon tomorrow.
drive safe everyone!


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Day 2: Mt. Washington*

Today was incredible, perfect weather and leaves. Great morning run to and up Mt. Washington!!!
Well planned BC! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Had a 10k birthday on the ride home










_Modified by rinaic at 4:32 PM 10-9-2004_


----------



## Tuarisi (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Day 2: Mt. Washington (rinaic)*

hey guys it was great meeting you all
wish i could have been there fo rthe rest of the tour...
and i managed to not get any more speeding tickets all day hahaha
looks liek you guys are having a blast..
Meatster thanks for my first official Vag-ing 
we shall talk more about that ipod hook up!
cheers to all!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Saturday Mount Washington Photos*

The weather cooperated, 13 Touaregs in all. Everyone is still speaking to one another. 
Weather on Mount Washington was 43F with 30 knot winds.
Here are the photos....
Getting ready to depart bravocharlie's at 0730








Getting ready








At the Toll Gate at the base of the Mount Washington Auto Road








spockcat trying to figure out the radios








Above treeline








PorkChop (Road to the summit)








SUVW w/ his boys








rinaic, mrs. spockcat, spockcat, PorkChop








mrs. spockcat enjoying some peace and quiet








At the summit with valley fog below








The group...








On the summit








The group getting a tour of the Mount Washington Observatory http://www.mountwashington.org








The group taken from the Observatory tower.








Getting the weather briefing....








Observatory tower








Presidential Mountain Range (Mt. Jefferson, Adams & Madison)








The group on the actual summit of Mt. Washington (elevation 6,288) highest point in the Northeastern United States








On the rockpile








The descent








Down da hill








Descending down the Auto Road








The Road








At the bottom (no parking place for Meatster)








Taking a break










_Modified by bravocharlie at 5:02 PM 10-9-2004_


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Saturday Mount Washington Photos (bravocharlie)*

Weather was absolutely perfect today. I took > 100 pictures. I will post them elsewhere with a link to not hog the bandwidth. Amazingly everyone was on time, and no one freaked out going up or down the windy auto-road. The leaves were great, and I think there's a video or 3 floating around. I think the Gulf gas station on the corner is loving us and the 13 trucks that fill up every day


----------



## wineman (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Saturday Mount Washington Photos (bravocharlie)*

BC
Awesome photo's, looks like a drive to remember. Sounds like u guys are havin' a great time, and the weather is co-operating for a change. Wish I could of flown out on Lewbys Netjet time HA ! 
Keep it safe .....
Until - East meets the West Rally (oops)








Spock
Thanks for the plug, hope everyone who stuck around enjoyed!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Saturday Mount Washington Photos (wineman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wineman* »_BC
Awesome photo's, looks like a drive to remember. Sounds like u guys are havin' a great time, and the weather is co-operating for a change. Wish I could of flown out on Lewbys Netjet time HA ! 
Keep it safe .....
Until - East meets the West Rally (oops)








Spock
Thanks for the plug, hope everyone who stuck around enjoyed!

We have some wine left and its out on the table waiting for the shopping crowd to return from North Conway. Thank you very much for sending the package!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Day #1 Photos (Leweyb)*

Why go to Skip Barber? Just get rent some time at Limerock and open up that V10 on the Viper. Who needs an instructor? Only the weak-minded.
You forgot about Provincetown for the boots. Those boys know how to party.
I've learned to appreciate fine things in life, and while fine cars are nice, nothing compares to the appreciation of a fine woman. Less time in the garage, more time in the bedroom, kitchen, department store dressing room...
So Busta, you coming up for the next Eggtogether, or is some other medical malady going to sideline your aging, decrepit body?
I notice there seems to be an inordinate number of ****-erotic overtones in your previous communications. Cars over women, San Francisco, **** cheese. You sure seem to know a lot. Is there something you're not telling us?
(Cross-court service return)


----------



## vwincident (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: Day #1 Photos (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Christina, Who?


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Day #1 Photos (PorkchopB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PorkchopB* »_Why go to Skip Barber? Just get rent some time at Limerock and open up that V10 on the Viper. Who needs an instructor? Only the weak-minded.
You forgot about Provincetown for the boots. Those boys know how to party.
I've learned to appreciate fine things in life, and while fine cars are nice, nothing compares to the appreciation of a fine woman. Less time in the garage, more time in the bedroom, kitchen, department store dressing room...
So Busta, you coming up for the next Eggtogether, or is some other medical malady going to sideline your aging, decrepit body?
I notice there seems to be an inordinate number of ****-erotic overtones in your previous communications. Cars over women, San Francisco, **** cheese. You sure seem to know a lot. Is there something you're not telling us?
(Cross-court service return)

I try to improve my driving skills every year or so, I have two friends I've made at Skip, gotta sharpen the saw as Covey/Franklin say...
Anyone who says they cant benefot from an instructor (who teaches full time) is more probably the weak minded, but to each their own..
It figures you guys all know about p-town, it is a nice town , and a fun fly in actually, I had a deferred emergency there...never forget that airport...yeah your boots would fit in well there, especially if you tuck them in. 
I have a fine italian women, and the mother of my most prized parts of my life, my children, Matthew 5 and Julianna 8, theres just a running joke netween me and spock about my ex-wife, attorneys Christina and the car my exwife is driving. If you knew me better youd know my motto, much to those who don't know me suprise is "The best things in life are not things" 
My health as a cancer survivor is an issue always, and to be here for my family is paramount. I'm doing much better, but still adjusting to the treatments. 
I', metrosexual lol...but Mark is definately no breeder...lol. The only thing I havent told you guys is that I care about you all, your a great bunch of people, you passion for life, women, fine food, and cars is a motivator for me when the meds have me throwing up in the bathroom.
I wished I could be there, I was there in spirit. I've spent many a day in the Presidentail Range as a onetime, very healthy hiker and rockclimber. alpinist. I know how breathtaking that region is, and how nice the folks are. I hope oneday to retire to New England, but my wife is really against it.

But enough, I have another appointment with the bathroom byee


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Day #1 Photos (Leweyb)*

(QUOTE BY LEWEYB)Anyone who says they cant benefot from an instructor (who teaches full time) is more probably the weak minded, but to each their own..
If there is any kind of instructing you need, it is Mavis Beacon Typing Instruction. I'm glad to see you go to Skip Barber for the purpose of learning how to become a better "BENEFARTOR"


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Day #1 Photos (mdjak)*

Well, here's a brief assessment. 'AWESOME"
There, is that brief enough?
bc and Patti's homestead is a sight to behold. They have beautiful horses, amazing property, three great dogs, and they are lucky to live in a great state.
In spite of horrible holiday traffic getting here, the trip was well worth it.
We passed two carpenters in a small town who almost dropped their two by fours and immediately started pointing and mouthing: 1, 2, 3, 4, etc.
Convoying with the Eggs was definitely the best part. Everybody stayed together.
Spock seems to like the SHOULDER of the road, but we tried to keep him on the straight and narrow. He had a bit of trouble keeping up with BC, and I was constantly climbing up on his bumper. So much for the V10. Lovely pollutants too.
SUVW brought his new puppy, a labrapoodle. Can you imagine that poor poodle? Artificially inseminated, he claims. (sure, it was.)
More later. The chinese food is soon to arrive and I'm hungry.
PS: I'm the dude in the shorts on the summit while everybody else is swathed in their winter best.


----------



## vwincident (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: Day #1 Photos (Leweyb)*

Wow. Touareg owners are the best. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Day #1 Photos (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_PS: I'm the dude in the shorts on the summit while everybody else is swathed in their winter best.

Dudes in shorts on the summit of Mt. Washington in October when the temperature is 43F are known as "goofers".


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Day #1 Photos (bravocharlie)*

Only metrosexuals use the word "swathed"


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Sunday Photos*

Some went to Freeport, Maine this morning, others went downtown. The rest of us stayed here to watch the Meatster break his Touareg.
















mrs. bravocharlie giving the meat a helping hand.








super spockcat


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Sunday Photos (bravocharlie)*

This is New Jersey offroading:


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Sunday Photos (spockcat)*

Those Joysee folks are so extreme.


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Sunday Photos (spockcat)*

Not bad, but why are the mirrors folded in? Did he think it was going to roll and he wanted to save them???
How late was everyone around last night? Not another 9pm turn-in was it?
BTW, I made it Manchester by 10, saw some people, and made it to the bars in Central Sq. by 12:30. Another successful day.... What are we doing with the 117 million?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Sunday Photos (PorkchopB)*

Much later last night. Then several members went downtown to the Wolfeboro Inn and closed the bar there. 
Today, some went up to Freeport, ME. Several went to Portsmith, NH. And 5 of us are just hanging around Wolfeboro doing some high quality loafing. This is a mixture of auto modding, auto cleaning, shopping for the ladies, horseback riding, shooting, and there may even be a trip to the local go kart track to test our real driving skills.


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Sunday Photos (spockcat)*

Damn







, I just started getting into kart racing. Maybe I should have stuck around. Oh well, we'll just have to wait for the winter ski/snowboard eggtogether http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Sunday Photos (PorkchopB)*

The winter gtg is in the works, I have to work out some logistics, I let a lot of folks use the unit, and I want to schedule it around the trips I know are planned for Vegas, New Orleans and AC (all business)
I'm going to see if maybe I can get permission to get us up the mountain with the tregs at night, theres one trail thats not in use, and is used by the snowcats and construction equipment (they've been updating the lifts for years) I got them to let me drive up half the mountain a few years back, or let me say, ignore my presence (thats hard huh spock) and let us have fun for two hours.
I bet a few cases of suds, and a c-note in the right hand could pull off quite a fun event. I made a call today.

I will only plan this trip if Christina can come. BC can fly in but only if he can appraise my unit high, we're thinking of dumping it.
Mark can come, but only if he doesnt whine.
Meatster and Uriah can come but only if they help cook, they rule!
There must be a high female to male quotient, makes for more interesting drinking games.
Snowboarders are allowed as long as they share all smokeables with me. (hey chemo sucks, but it has its perks)
No diesels in the garage, the unit has fresh paint.
We must do a touareg snow sculpture.
We need an artist for a weekend t-shirt to be made up. Anyone?


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Sunday Photos (PorkchopB)*

Just back from LLBean. Route 25E is a beautiful road, especially when following a crazy driver from Joisey named Suitman at speeds over 90 on a two lane tree lined road.
Love it.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Saturday Mount Washington Photos (bravocharlie)*

Back home in Connecticut after a great couple of days getting high in New Hampshire.








My boys (now three of them) and I had a fantastic time. Meeting everyone was fantastic; putting names and Touaregs to faces. VW should feel blessed that such a group of wonderful people have graced them with not only their business, but such enthusiasm toward their product. While this was my first visit with all of you Northeasterners, I found it amazing how there was already such an aura of comeraderie among the group. I felt welcomed and at home, and so did my boys, 12, 15 and 11.5 weeks... which brings me to a major BRAVO for Bravocharlie and his lovely bride for their gracious hospitality, planning, smiles, doggie companionship, advice, directions, leadership, syrup, Penn Statesmanship, and last but not least, our lottery winnings that I have yet to hear about!
Thanks for the Vag, Spock... so far so good on the seatbelts... JefffromMass, looking forward to the Touaregjuice on toast.
I am trying a new hosting service here, so let's hope this works--a fast but memorable two days as seen by me (who crossed the 35k odo mark on the trip)...
All lined up and ready to go...








Some Vag, Meatster Wags.








One of the pros to getting up early for the ride Saturday AM. View from the Lake Motel, about 6:15am.








While X5 Owners sleep the day away...








Over the river and through the woods...

































More than halfway up
















Being there.








Coming down.








Down boys.








Heading to Mt. Washington Hotel...








Let's eat!








And lastly (for this batch anyway), Oakley, the Labradoodle (with a B), on the railway trail near Bravocharlie's Sun AM...








his first duck sighting...









_Modified by SUVW at 10:16 PM 10-10-2004_


_Modified by SUVW at 7:14 AM 10-11-2004_


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Saturday Mount Washington Photos (SUVW)*

Aaaggghhh. Dem links be busted. No images here....


----------



## cyberdog (Jun 1, 2000)

looks super fun, really wish i was there..................


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (cyberdog)*

that would be a helluva commute c-dog


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Saturday Mount Washington Photos (SUVW)*









Why'd my links go away? Just checked it on my laptop and it was fine, then refreshed, and they were gone.
Update:
Fixed 'em... the old way.
So much for HP's photo sharing deal.


_Modified by SUVW at 8:19 PM 10-10-2004_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Saturday Mount Washington Photos (SUVW)*

Possibly because you need to be logged into the HP site to view them.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Saturday Mount Washington Photos (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Possibly because you need to be logged into the HP site to view them.

No biggie... but I wasn't logged in before... I just cut and pasted the properties info and it worked for a couple of hours... I wasn't logged on on my laptop.


----------



## Tuarisi (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Sunday Photos (Leweyb)*

hey im in the t shirt makin business so if someone has a design in mind i can get them done up at a reasonable price through my printers.. i can also ask my designer to draw up some designs if no one has any ideas


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Saturday Mount Washington Photos (SUVW)*

Looks like you guys had a great time. Sorry I missed out. Next time I'll be there.


----------



## cyberdog (Jun 1, 2000)

*Re: (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_that would be a helluva commute c-dog

yeah well, u only live once.............. right?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Northeast Fall Touareg Rally Wrap Up*

It all started with one simple post on May 3, 2004 inviting Touareg owners to New Hampshire for Columbus Day weekend. May 3rd was the day after the first Northeast Rally at mdjak's. Over the next 5.5 months, 807 posts have been made to this thread and it has been viewed 16,990 as I post this.
Thanks to everyone who participated in the event. We thoroughly enjoyed hosting it, we're glad the weather cooperated, and everyone left still speaking to one another







. Spockcat didn't break any cars except for our Audi







; and meatster had an unfortunate meeting with a rock in the field







.
It only took three days to learn everyone's names and even now, I still know most of them better by their screen names







. 
For those of you who threatened to attend but didn't for whatever lame reason you came up with, you missed one heck of a good time.







We had such a good group this year, that maybe next year will be by invitation only







.
As far as I'm concerned, this photograph, taken by mrs. matthewsjl says it all....
13 Touaregs on top of the world....well, at least on top of the Northeastern United States.








Thanks again for a great weekend.


_Modified by bravocharlie at 11:21 PM 10-10-2004_


----------



## td_treg (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally Wrap Up (bravocharlie)*

Your picture of you Northeast get together looks fantastic. I wish that I could have joined you. Unfortunately, I'm no longer in Boston and Switzerland is a bit too far. Alternatively I took my Touareg to the Swiss Alps this weekend, but didn't have my camera with me.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally Wrap Up (td_treg)*

It just dawned on me. We weren't a very patriotic group.
No reds, whites or blues (shadow) at the rally. No Wheat Beiges or Venetian Greens, either. No Teak interiors.
One Reed Green, a few Reflex Silvers, a few blacks, a few Offroad Grays, one or two Blue Silvers. One V10 TDI, I think three V6s and the rest V8s.


----------



## Tuarisi (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally Wrap Up (SUVW)*

Oh my shadow Blue will make it to the winter deal for sure!


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally Wrap Up (Tuarisi)*

Sorry, its by invitation only, we do this to keep the likes of mdquark away...

just kidding


----------



## Tuarisi (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally Wrap Up (Leweyb)*

not familiar wit mdquark


----------



## suittman (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally Wrap Up (Leweyb)*

We just got home - It was nice seeing some of you again and meeting some of you for the first time..

I would post my pics, but they look just like everyone elses







!!
Special thanks to our hosts BC and Mrs BC, you guys made the weekend perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looking forward to the next egg-together !!


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally Wrap Up (bravocharlie)*

Sunday was awesome. Better weather than Saturday, a beautiful drive on 25 to Freeport, ME.
3 Blacks led the way high speed through the winding backroads and amazing Autumn colors. Incredible experience.
Spent the day with suittman and mrs. suittman checking out the outlets. Saw a Silver V8 from MD, Shadow Blue V8 from MA, and a loaded Offroad Grey Oil Burner from PA with a gruff owner we tried to befriend.
Was talking to a friend on the ride home and she said her boss just got a Touareg, so if you're from Billerica, MA and have a V8 give a holler!
More pics to come. . .



_Modified by rinaic at 10:04 PM 10-11-2004_


----------



## suittman (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally Wrap Up (rinaic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rinaic* »_Sunday was awesome. Better weather than Saturday, a beautiful drive on 25 to Freeport, ME.
3 Blacks led the way high speed through the winding backroads and amazing Autumn colors. Incredible experience.
Spent the day with suittman and mrs. suittman checking out the outlets. Saw a Silver V8 from MD, Shadow Blue V8 from MA, and a loaded Offroad Grey Oil Burner from PA with a gruff owner we tried to befriend.
Was talking to a friend on the ride home and she said her boss just got a Touareg, so if you're from Billerieca MA and have a V8 give a holler!
More pics to come. . .


It was nice spending the day with you too... see ya soon


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

Mrs. 4x4s and I got home at about 9 this morning. It was a wonderful weekend. A bunch of us skipped the shopping Sunday and went to the Go-Kart track instead. We all got 10-ticket books, and monopolized the track for the afternoon. It was getting a bit crazy out there by the end.
A word of caution - if you're ever in NYC between Brooklyn and Manhattan, watch out for a plumbers van with a mad Greek driving - he might just bump you from the rear to see if he can make you spin out!








Thanks so much to BC and Mrs. BC for hosting this. It was spectacular.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (4x4s)*

what happened to Meat and the rock, it was never fully explained...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Leweyb)*

The rock is just fine.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_what happened to Meat and the rock, it was never fully explained...

Only those who attended will ever know.


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_what happened to Meat and the rock, it was never fully explained...








What happens at the rally stays at the rally.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally Wrap Up*

Our plans changed last night after the final dinner and instead of driving to VT we drove home. Exactly 3 hours driving time. Average speed 67 mph. No paper collected on the way home although we saw lots of other cars stopped getting paper from the cops.
We thanked BC and Patti for their hospitality personally but I should mention publically that they were fantastic hosts this weekend. They put Mrs. Spockcat and myself up for two night in their lovely home. They gave the entire group the royal treatment. It will be very hard for someone to top this gathering. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_Mrs. 4x4s and I got home at about 9 this morning. It was a wonderful weekend. A bunch of us skipped the shopping Sunday and went to the Go-Kart track instead. We all got 10-ticket books, and monopolized the track for the afternoon. It was getting a bit crazy out there by the end.
A word of caution - if you're ever in NYC between Brooklyn and Manhattan, watch out for a plumbers van with a mad Greek driving - he might just bump you from the rear to see if he can make you spin out!








Thanks so much to BC and Mrs. BC for hosting this. It was spectacular.

Did you guys get any photos of the mad Greek burning the tires off those karts?


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally Wrap Up (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
We thanked BC and Patti for their hospitality personally but I should mention publically that they were fantastic hosts this weekend. 
They gave the entire group the royal treatment. It will be very hard for someone to top this gathering. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I couldn't have said it better myself (although I believe I attempted to!).


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally Wrap Up (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_meatster had an unfortunate meeting with a rock in the field







.


If it's any consolation, I took a rock to the bumper last year in tall grass and no one's ever noticed it, but my Touareg definitely has its battle scar... join the club, Meatster.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (rinaic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rinaic* »_







What happens at the rally stays at the rally.









NO guys, that my line...


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

Well, we're on I-91 S with about 100 miles to run (gotta love mobile data). ;-)
Links to my photos will be up later, including some of the karting.
Great weekend and to echo everybody else many thanks to BC/Mrs BC for being such perfect hosts








Later,
John (& Rachel driving).


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (matthewsjl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matthewsjl* »_Well, we're on I-91 S with about 100 miles to run (gotta love mobile data). ;-)

If you're still checking the boards, two suggestions for you... stop at Modern Apizza, exit 4 off 91 in New Haven. Real traditional New Haven pizza, where pizza was originated in the US. Order up a White Clam pizza. If you miss that, Exit 12 off 95 in Darien. Greek Peetz! Post Corner Pizza. Spockcat suggests the gyro and feta pizza. I go with the sausage and hamburger pie. This was a half hour topic of conversation in BC's kitchen Saturday night! We'd love a follow up report!!! You'll love either suggestion!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_ If you miss that, Exit 12 off 95 in Darien. Greek Peetz! Post Corner Pizza. Spockcat suggests the gyro and feta pizza.

You forgot the greek olives. If you're going to have a "Greek" pizza, you gotta have Greek olives on it too. Be sure to have lots of fluids handy as it is a real salty treat!


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
You forgot the greek olives. If you're going to have a "Greek" pizza, you gotta have Greek olives on it too. Be sure to have lots of fluids handy as it is a real salty treat!

Ah, I guess I left those off because olives are one of the very few foods I don't like. So, when you "cats" suggested that particular pie, I processed it into my memory with the olives deleted--not even into the recycle bin. 
Either way, Post Corner's worth the TOUAREG drive from anywhere (staying on topic).
Oh yes, and I forgot to ask if you were onto the fact that you only order smalls at Post Corner... that way you get the crust on every slice, since on the larges they slice in rectangles.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (SUVW)*

Yeah, well, if John and Rachel had my luck, they would get there to find out the food is all gone for the day. Kind of like that "Pig roast" on Friday.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

Another pic from the summit - I liked this one


----------



## Jeff from Mass (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

This was my first Rally, and my wife and I were made to feel like one of the gang. A huge thanks to Mr & Mrs BC for being such Touariffic hosts. We ransacked your house and ate all your food and even managed to damage some of your nice field stone. I also want to thank Spockcat for vag-ing me and being the Touareg guru. To the rest of you that where there it was great to finally meet you all and I hope to meet you all again. I loved the trip up Mt. Washington even though Mrs Jeff from Mass thought we were a little crazy for risking our lives flying up the Mt. Here are a couple of pic's


















_Modified by Jeff from Mass at 11:26 PM 10-11-2004_


----------



## vwincident (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (Jeff from Mass)*

A Touareg car dealer in Heaven.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (Jeff from Mass)*

We got back a few hours ago... Traffic was terrible but we had such a blast the past weekend, it didn't matter. Thanks again to Brian and Patricia for EVERYTHING. We had a great time and like Spock said, it will be hard to top this gtg. Very well organized with stuff to do for everyone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
A few POI's:
- Keeping up with suitman is HARD work!! It don't matter if it's on a highway or on winding country roads... 
- There's a Wolfboro local that will think twice about asking someone for a ride home again... I'll let Nick explain the rest of that one








- Go-Carts = Bumper Cars








- Mt. Washington was AWESOME!! So were the looks we got on our way up when people saw 13 t-regs going by! We must of freaked that other t-reg driving in the opposite direction








- Regarding the pic with one wheel in the air, the mirrors were turned in because I just got out of BC's barn. Well, actually it was just after the rock incident that happened just after I pulled out of BC's barn but we wont talk about that....
There are some great pics and videos on the way... It was nice too meet all the gtg newbies and always nice to see all the "usual suspects" as well. 
Already looking forward to the next one, where ever it may be...
Meat


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

Yeah, we really shouldn't talk about Meats rock incident. I'm sure BC will be able to rearrange the landscaping to make up for it.
We tried hard to clean it up, so BC and Mrs. BC wouldn't notice, but it was hard to keep the laughing down.
Before:








After:


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally Wrap Up (rinaic)*

As promised. . .
(This should be it for me, unless someone wants to host some of those huge video files I have)

BC, I think next year we should do some offroading... I noticed a perfect venue along the way
















Mrs. spockcat shoots the descent Safari Style!








Happy b-day T-Reg, your gift is one quick trip to the dealer








...1200 miles logged this trip








Jeff from MA rolls in hours after we last see him behind us a couple miles from BC's.








Either this guy snuck into our caravan and the Mt. Washington people didn't catch him... or the owner of this Pepper really knows his roots!


----------



## Makbros (Dec 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally Wrap Up (bravocharlie)*

WOW, what a weekend. A B I G thanks to MR and MRS bravocharlie for hosting this event ,"excellent" job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It was nice to see everyone again and meeting new friends.
Can't wait for the next one
Patricia, thanks for the horseback riding lesson.











_Modified by Makbros at 10:37 PM 10-11-2004_


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally Wrap Up (Makbros)*

Good thing the other horse was in the stable - Nik would have tried to spin it out!


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

Well, after enduring the traffic (same as Meatster), we got home around 7.30pm.
I have to say that after the horse riding, my muscles are rather stiff (and I didn't ride for that long).
Meat choose the easier ride:








BC's driveway gave a chance to show how finely balanced the Tregs are:








Beware of this man:








Excellent weekend. I've finished processing my pictures and you can find them here:
http://www1.matthews-net.org.u...41008/
http://www1.matthews-net.org.u...41009/
http://www1.matthews-net.org.u...41010/
The Touareg never missed a beat this weekend. Just clocked over the 5000 mile mark and will be visiting the dealer soon for an oil change and a good seeing too (TSBs).
Thanks to Meatster for silencing my Touareg. No more pinging!








Regards to all - I'm already looking at off-road tracks in PA








Cheers,
John.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

Nik obviously didn't read that sign over his right shoulder! 
(Page 25 is mine!)


_Modified by 4x4s at 11:07 PM 10-11-2004_


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

LOL - missed that in the background








Probably the funniest thing of the weekend was watching Nik on the kart track. Especially when he slowed down to let a large group catch up.... only to cause carnage at the next corner








John.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (matthewsjl)*

Fantastic pics capturing what was so special about the rally from an obviously skilled photographer.
Most of mine on the road feature you in front of me. (If you want any, I'll be happy to Email you the hi res versions. Having Club Touareg host them kills much of the resolution.)


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (SUVW)*

Thanks for the compliment








The ones on the web are re-sized (although the original file sizes are listed in the photo data that is shown). There's about 150 photos on those web pages - and I had 1.5Gb spread across two compact flash cards








Most of the photos I have to give credit to my good wife - although we work as a team - me positioning the car on the road and her taking the pictures! We've done a little of this sort of thing before in the UK with our BMW Z3 hence we know what tends to work. The venue and scenery was stunning and this always adds a great deal to the photos. You can't just have hundreds of pictures of cars








There was some talk of getting a DVD of the photos and video's compiled and distributed.. We'll probably co-ordinate this via email rather than stringing this thread along








John.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (matthewsjl)*

John, your server seems to have gone to sleep - can't get at your pics all of the sudden. Too much traffic from all the vortex viewing them?


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (4x4s)*

Nope, just tried from my work laptop (via a different connection). All seems to be OK and the pictures are being served ;-)
John.


----------



## Ch0p (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: (matthewsjl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matthewsjl* »_... There was some talk of getting a DVD of the photos and video's compiled and distributed.. We'll probably co-ordinate this via email rather than stringing this thread along










Yes, we spoke about this. I have already setup up my machines at home (cable modem) to accept FTP as well as the 'Gallery' application to share and organize them while we collect everything we want to put on the DVD. BC is uploading files as we speak so I should get most of everything that people put on his machine.
If you guys have anything that you would like to add, please send me an e-mail or IM - crazychop AT yahoo 
Once complete I can either post the DVD image or burn and send out copies as needed to interested parties.
And oh yeah ... me and the g/f had a really awesome time this weekend


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (matthewsjl)*

Hmm, maybe it's the IT Nazi's here at work blocking stuff. It did work from home this morning. Perhaps I should do some work instead of looking at pics...


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (4x4s)*

Could be as I run a wierd port number (8081) as the local cable provider blocks port 80 for http :-(
John.


----------



## suittman (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: (matthewsjl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matthewsjl* »_Could be as I run a wierd port number (8081) as the local cable provider blocks port 80 for http :-(
John.

Guess my IT guys have it blocked also.... just have to wait till I get home tonite


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (4x4s)*

Eh, work's overrated. I ended up taking Monday off after the late Saturday night. Didn't make it work until 10:30 today and that was only when my boss called me to see if I was still alive.


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (PorkchopB)*

The full size mountain top shot is at:
http://www1.matthews-net.org.u...L.JPG
John.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (matthewsjl)*

Beautiful pictures everyone, I wish I could have joined most of you. Had I been there, I would have gladly picked up the chinese food bill.
John 15:13 


_Modified by Leweyb at 1:04 PM 10-13-2004_


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (Leweyb)*

Looks like oyu guys had a great time and a good turnout. Hopefully mrs. jmj and me can make the next one. Maybe a Cape Cod Touareg Rally?


----------



## Ten21 (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (jmj)*

Sounds like a plan. I'm in Mashpee.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (Ten21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ten21* »_Sounds like a plan. I'm in Mashpee.









Perfect! I nominate you as Cape Cod Touareg GTG Organizer and All Around Guru.


----------



## Ten21 (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (jmj)*

That's easy for you to say.







Let's see of there is any interest. I have a couple of ideas!


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (Ten21)*

Depending on the date, of course, I could be there. Any beaches on the cape that we can drive on?
And if we do a Cape Code thing, we might want to plan a side-trip here: F1 Boston - looks like a great go-kart track, and we had a blast karting last weekend.


----------



## Ten21 (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (4x4s)*

Nothing available on the upper cape. Maybe towards the lower, jmj?


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (4x4s)*

I've been to F1 Boston. It's way beyond go-carts, believe me. It's a blast. (and it's not cheap!) Not sure how close to Cape Cod it is.
A friend and I went there the day before Dale Earnhardt was killed... and he had his picture taken in an Earnhardt jacket that day. Twilight Zone.


----------



## Jeff from Mass (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: (Ten21)*

I'm in, my parents live in East Falmouth.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (Jeff from Mass)*

could be in, based on date, maybe afterwards go hit the boston rock gym, pump some plastic...


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (Leweyb)*

Hey guys,
I should be out there by Thanksgiving. Anyone for some snow driving? I made it to the Colorado and SoCal Rallyes, time for some Noreaster action







I'm relocating for work to the Hartford area, how's the Touareg/VW scene out there?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Eric Dow)*

Hey Eric, good to see you back in the Forums. Gimme a call when you are driving thru Colorado. I'll take you snow driving!








Taken Oct. 15th.


----------



## Makbros (Dec 26, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_Depending on the date, of course, I could be there. Any beaches on the cape that we can drive on?
And if we do a Cape Code thing, we might want to plan a side-trip here: F1 Boston - looks like a great go-kart track, and we had a blast karting last weekend.

By the time we finish, they'll be no karts left. 












_Modified by Makbros at 2:03 AM 10-16-2004_


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (Makbros)*

Instead of F1, (while fun, its not our cars, not that I wouldnt do it) why not set up a solo course and all run the clock in our touaregs? Or maybe we could do both. http://www.moutons.org/sccasolo/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Eric Dow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric Dow* »_I'm relocating for work to the Hartford area, how's the Touareg/VW scene out there?

We've got a few out here.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_Instead of F1, (while fun, its not our cars, not that I wouldnt do it) why not set up a solo course and all run the clock in our touaregs? Or maybe we could do both. http://www.moutons.org/sccasolo/

I might be tempted to run a Touareg only autocross. With 553 ft-lbs, 20" tires and vagged down to loading level, I should do OK.


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Spock, you should do OK, even if you towed me behind you!!








John.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (matthewsjl)*

provided you have more driving skill then mdjak...I think my kids driving their modded (yes modified) power-wheels could outdrive mark...


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (Ten21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ten21* »_That's easy for you to say.







Let's see of there is any interest. I have a couple of ideas!

Well, the best "driving" beaches on the Cape (IMHO) are Nauset Beach in Chatham/Orleans and Race Point in the National Seashore in Provincetown/Truro. As far as I know, Nauset doesn't have temporary or short term beach stickers, and the non-resident stickers were $160 this year. I was told the other day that they are going up $50 for next year, which begins on May 1, I think.
You can get a five day pass on the National Seashore for about $75. There are a couple of small beaches in Dennis on the Bay side, but I'm not sure about short term stickers. I've never been on Sandy Neck in Barnstable, so I don't know how that works.
I would have to get special dispensation from mrs. jmj to take the T-reg out on the beach. We usually take out 87 Subrban out there.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (jmj)*

I would be interested in some other type of get together, even if it's not on the Cape, and especially if spockcat can Vag Com my rig to stop the damn seatbelt chime!


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (jmj)*

A little research yields the following:
fees for Cape Cod Nationa Seashore: http://www.nps.gov/caco/activi....html
Nauset Beach: http://www.town.orleans.ma.us/...3.pdf
Town of Dennis: http://www.town.dennis.ma.us/d...s.htm
Sandy Neck: http://www.town.barnstable.ma....s.asp


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (Leweyb)*

Lewey, that's not fair - please don't knock my dearest friend when he's down. You know he'd have a great comeback at you, if his personal life were different right now. 
I'm sure he's reading this anyway but I still have to defend him: "Don't know about his driving skills, but he sure knows how to keep in shape!" Feel better, Markie, babe??


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (irbrenda)*

Mark and I have had an ongoing joke about how I drove to the GTG, he was trying to follow me... I wasnt picking on him. Nice of you to jump to his rescue though...


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (Leweyb)*

I know. He did tell me about it.....I just wanted to make him feel better right now.


----------



## Ten21 (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (jmj)*

Thanks, there are some abandon tank obstacle courses at the military base on the Cape. I would imagine it would be ideal for conducting off-road training. Will let you know what I find out. Anyone local earned their off-road merit badge?


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (irbrenda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *irbrenda* »_I know. He did tell me about it.....I just wanted to make him feel better right now.









Yeah, and make me look like an insensitive friend...how sweet of you.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (Ten21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ten21* »_Thanks, there are some abandon tank obstacle courses at the military base on the Cape. I would imagine it would be ideal for conducting off-road training. Will let you know what I find out. Anyone local earned their off-road merit badge?

That's an excellent idea. I, for one, would be interested.


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (Leweyb)*

Ok. Cool it. Now I feel bad. Didn't mean to offend you, him or anyone else. Accept my apology if I insulted you in any way. Please!


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (irbrenda)*

Life is too short Boni, and so am I. Short that is. Don't sweat it.
I guess I was a little hypersensitive about it because:
1. My family has been praying for Marks, my wife is always asking if there is any news.
2. My health is poor, I go in for another operation this thursday, and we live very much one day at a time...life is precious and fragile, very fragile.
Celibrate Life, as corny as it sounds


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (Leweyb)*

Lewey, I pray for you too as I do Mark and his family. You know we've been friends for many years and how ironic that we were brought together again on Vortex!
I asked Mark how you were when I found out you had to go in for surgery just recently. I was really concerned, and I wish you only the best when you go in again Thurs. and you will be in my thoughts too for a quick recovery! 
"Yesterday is but a dream, and tomorrow is only a vision ... 
But today well-lived makes every yesterday a dream of happiness 
and every tomorrow a vision of hope. "


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re:*

Well, after our little jaunt to Mt. Washington a few weeks back at the GTG, I decided to head back this past weekend. The auto road is officially closed for the season. We hiked up the Tuckerman Ravine Trail, then took the Lion's Head trail to the summit. Definitely a good time.
Anyone want to hike it when the ice forms up there? The boulders all along the path make it a more annoying warm weather hike, but I hear once it ices over it makes for a good snow-shoe/crampon hike which goes pretty quickly.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: (PorkchopB)*

Take the Huntington Ravine Trail over to the pinnacle for some real nice ice climbing.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Saturday Mount Washington Photos (bravocharlie)*

For those who participated in the Northeast Fall Touareg Rally, you'll recall that one of the highlights was out trip to the summit of Mount Washington.
http://www.mountwashington.org
I've taken a few updated photos of Mount Washington on 3/17/05 for your viewing pleasure.
*Starting up the Mountain*








*Approaching 4 Mile (road is 7 miles long)*








*Taking a Break at 4,000 feet (Mt. Washington is 6,288 feet)*








*I believe that this section of the road gave some of the folks some butterflies. Here it is in winter.*








*Mt. Madison & the Auto Road*








*The stakes in this photo are approximately 20 feet high and mark the left edge of the road. The tracks along the right hand side of the photo show the snowcat's tracks from the previous day and the drifting that occurred in 24 hours.*








*Remember this photo?*








*Check it out now! Summit Parking Lot in Winter*








*Steps from Parking Area & Wildcat Ski Area*








*Above Treeline*


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

Fantastic BC - and beautiful. Remember the photo and the weekend well. One of the highlights of 2004.
We will may well be back up there in the fall. We actually bought Rachel's parents membership to encourage them to visit when they are planning a visit to see the colours change.
Hope you're keeping well,
John.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Saturday Mount Washington Photos (bravocharlie)*

Remember this from the rally?








5 mos later...


----------



## yoyo14 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

Will be a Touareg Rally in the Northeast in the spring of 2006?


----------

